# 5th Shippuuden Movie announced for Summer 2011



## Ryder1000 (Dec 1, 2010)

詳しくは書いてないけど 
カラーで　2011年　夏公開予定！！ 
仙人モードで挑む強敵とは?！？


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 1, 2010)

Translation! 

Let's see how it goes unlike the previous one.

I, as always, expect an epic OST.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 1, 2010)

Translation:
no details
in colour it says summer 2011 on theatre!!
*who is the powerful enemy naruto takes on in the sage mode...?!*


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2010)

lol title making it sound like nobody expected this.


----------



## geG (Dec 1, 2010)

Boy making titles in all caps sure is useful and not annoying


----------



## Olivia (Dec 1, 2010)

Ahh great, I knew this was coming but I hoped it wouldn't. I would rather see a well animated arc than a movie I will forget about in three days after I watch it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 1, 2010)

I lost faith in movies.


----------



## blue berry (Dec 1, 2010)

lol 




yet another one?


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 1, 2010)

Look at the bright side, we will see Naruto in Sage Mode in the movie.


----------



## geG (Dec 1, 2010)

Tia Halibel said:


> Ahh great, I knew this was coming but I hoped it wouldn't. I would rather see a well animated arc than a movie I will forget about in three days after I watch it.



We still don't know who's directing it yet. That makes a big difference in how it affects the anime's quality


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2010)

I prefer Bleach movies, and that's not saying much


----------



## neshru (Dec 1, 2010)

Geg said:


> We still don't know who's directing it yet. That makes a big difference in how it affects the anime's quality


I don't think it really matters who's directing it, I think the reason they've used the TV animators in the last few movies is because of the bad economy or stuff like that. Even the last few Bleach movies pulled resources away from the TV series, and they certainly didn't have the same director as the Naruto movies.
Unless Bleach ends with the current arc and they use the Bleach staff for the new Naruto movie, I think the April/September season will look like crap again.


----------



## k2nice (Dec 1, 2010)

still waiting to get a decent glimpse of the 4th shippuden movie


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh look, another shitty movie that will affect the anime's quality.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 1, 2010)

Geg said:


> Boy making titles in all caps sure is useful and not annoying


my bad I just wanted to keep fans informative


----------



## Olivia (Dec 1, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> Look at the bright side, we will see Naruto in Sage Mode in the movie.



Hey that's right, we'll finally see Naruto in Sage Mode with good animation


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 1, 2010)

This is such a piss off, now their going to use ALL the high quality on the 5th Shippuuden movie and ruin the 5 Kage Summit arc if we don't get on it on January, the anime is dead as far as movies quality is concerned and Naruto's Sage Mode in the movie was SOOO predictable, I knew their were going to make a 5th Shippuuden movie with Naruto in his sage mode, fucking predictable


----------



## Olivia (Dec 1, 2010)

Ryder1000 said:


> This is such a piss off, now their going to use ALL the high quality on the 5th Shippuuden movie and ruin the 5 Kage Summit arc if we don't get on it on January, the anime is dead as far as movies quality is concerned and Naruto's Sage Mode in the movie was SOOO predictable, I knew their were going to make a 5th Shippuuden movie with Naruto in his sage mode, fucking predictable



Why, would you rather they didn't use Sage Mode Naruto and have him in base form? 

But onto a serious note I can say, well pray that the Kage Summit arc starts in January. I just hope that the movie is directed by someone else like some above posts have pointed out, so the anime's quality doesn't become complete shit.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 1, 2010)

YAAAY!


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 1, 2010)

i lost faith in pierrot....
wait... i already did a long time ago


----------



## gtw1983 (Dec 1, 2010)

blue berry said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is nothing..DBZ got 13 movies


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 1, 2010)

Tia Halibel said:


> Why, would you rather they didn't use Sage Mode Naruto and have him in base form?
> 
> But onto a serious note I can say, well pray that the Kage Summit arc starts in January. I just hope that the movie is directed by someone else like some above posts have pointed out, so the anime's quality doesn't become complete shit.


It's not a bad idea considering that Sage Mode Naruto vs Pain quality was terrible to the max, but their just going to continue making canon look bad, and that is ridiculous man, well lets pray we go back to canon January, just trying to stay calm and hope for the best


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 1, 2010)

gtw1983 said:


> This is nothing..DBZ got 13 movies


DBZ movies are short as hell


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 1, 2010)

Honestly, was this even a surprise for anyone?


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 1, 2010)

*I guess everybody was hoping that there will be no movie next year although I'm happy that he get so see Sage mode in beautiful animation*


----------



## AndrewRogue (Dec 1, 2010)

There goes the Kage Summit Arc. 

Thank you, animators.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 1, 2010)

AndrewRogue said:


> There goes the Kage Summit Arc.
> 
> Thank you, animators.



Not the animators fault, it's the directors


----------



## AndrewRogue (Dec 1, 2010)

Damn thy directors.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 1, 2010)

Great some super fillain who is apparently stronger than nagato will show up to destroy the world and kidnap a princess.

Sorry naruto, but your princess is in another movie.

Well at least we get sage mode in glorious animation.


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd rather not see sage mode. I would rather they expand on Base Naruto's style of fighting... More intresting then lame sage mod...


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 1, 2010)

yay! finally! Sage Mode Naruto in a movie! I can't wait for 2012 when we can actually download this movie XD

I don't pay attention to animation quality so I got nothing to complain about w00t!


----------



## whatuwan (Dec 2, 2010)

A non-canon villain that can take on naruto in sage mode? That's gonna cause some plot holes .


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 2, 2010)

I lost faith in these movies after seeing the very first Naruto movie.


----------



## ken69flow (Dec 2, 2010)

DBZ movies generally cut right down to the battle and would show awesome epic animated fighting sequences. The Naruto movies are just like the fillers but drawn out.

I haven't even seen a Naruto movie since the first ship one. I heard the others were trash.


----------



## Selva (Dec 2, 2010)

I know the movie will suck balls with an unbelievable storyline and plotholes but I'm so excited to see SM Naruto in good animation after the complete disappointment of the "Pain Invasion" arc.


----------



## Corax (Dec 2, 2010)

Well it is very bad for "Kage meeting" and "confine the Jinchuriki arcs". Not to say that Pain arc was bad (just look at the first  4 arcs and Sanbi arc) but it suffered a lot and could have been brilliant if not for movie 4. In my personal opinion this 2 arcs weren't even near as good as Pain invasion and they need a very good animation to be as entertaining.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mabey the powerful enemy will be Pain and we'll get another version of the invasion arc with badass animation?


----------



## Corax (Dec 2, 2010)

No only if this entire fight will be in lol genjutsu. More likely that we will see another stupid fillain. May be Naruto will have a flashback about his fight with Pain but i dont think so.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 2, 2010)

Genjutsu huh?


----------



## Corax (Dec 2, 2010)

Well like his fight with Gaara in one of the filler episodes.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 2, 2010)

ken69flow said:


> DBZ movies generally cut right down to the battle and would show awesome epic animated fighting sequences. The Naruto movies are just like the fillers but drawn out.
> 
> I haven't even seen a Naruto movie since the first ship one. I heard the others were trash.


DBZ movies have better action, but Naruto movies have better story cuz the plot goes deep into it, while DBZ's own just gets straight to the point then BAMN action


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 2, 2010)

Who cares?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 2, 2010)

neshru said:


> I don't think it really matters who's directing it, I think the reason they've used the TV animators in the last few movies is because of the bad economy or stuff like that. Even the last few Bleach movies pulled resources away from the TV series, and they certainly didn't have the same director as the Naruto movies.
> Unless Bleach ends with the current arc and they use the Bleach staff for the new Naruto movie, I think the April/September season will look like crap again.


If they can use the good animators that do Bleach after the current canon arc of Bleach ends, that would be good, but I doubt that, some Shippuuden animators do Bleach but Bleach has its own animators in its departure, so I doubt that, either we go back to canon and have great quality on January-April, or we start April then things fuck up all over, lets just pray for the best, cuz I'm sure Bleach will have ALOT of fillers after the current canon arc is over and they will probably use bad budget on the filler for a couple of months, it would be great if all those good animators out of the filler for a bit do the canon for Shippuuden, but its unlikely


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Corax said:


> No only if this entire fight will be in lol genjutsu. More likely that we will see another stupid fillain. May be Naruto will have a flashback about his fight with Pain but i dont think so.


LMFAO "fillian" i get it filler-villian lmfao


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 2, 2010)

While I'm happy for a movie, the animation will go to shit once again canon kicks in, great, just great.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 2, 2010)

*Fucking shit.*


Everybody was so disappointed with the Pain arc mainly because of episodes 163-165, which sadly, involved the chapters with the best action possible in the manga.

If you look at the Pain arc from an unbiased perspective, most of the episodes had decent animation, but not the best.  Episodes 161,162,167, 173,174 had extremely good animation.

The problem with Studio Pierrot is the way they organize how much money they put into certain episodes. They place the best animation in unimportant fights like Ebisu/Konohamaru vs Pain, or flashbacks in 173/174, or fucking use Suzuki in a Hinata episode, but shit on the main character like in 163-165.

Now we have a movie. Good luck with the Kage Summit Arc, because you better pray that it starts next month.


*Why not the movie be a remake of the Naruto vs Pain Arc?  I'd pay to see that.*


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 2, 2010)

the kage summit arc deserves this. its one of my least favorite arcs. and the sauce needs to feel the same pain as naruto felt during the pain arc. crappy animation. im actually happy- that might mean following arc (one of my favorite arcs that features naruto) will get the animation it deserves. also, sage naruto in the movie is awesome,sage deserves good animation. also yes, i dont like sasuke.lol.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 2, 2010)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *Fucking shit.*
> 
> 
> Everybody was so disappointed with the Pain arc mainly because of episodes 163-165, which sadly, involved the chapters with the best action possible in the manga.
> ...


Episode 161 animation and artwork sucked, especially the scene when Pain kicked Ebisu and sended him flying into a corner, that was DISGUSTINGLY animated AND I woouldnt be surprised if theirs a flashback in the 5th movie of Sage Mode Naruto fighting Pain, that would be sick, but FUCK the movies, their GONNA ruin the 5 Kage Summit arc


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 2, 2010)

Ryder1000 said:


> Episode 161 animation and artwork sucked, especially the scene when Pain kicked Ebisu and sended him flying into a corner, that was DISGUSTINGLY animated AND I woouldnt be surprised if theirs a flashback in the 5th movie of Sage Mode Naruto fighting Pain, that would be sick, but FUCK the movies, their GONNA ruin the 5 Kage Summit arc



Depends on opinion.

Ebisu vs Hell Realm animation was better than most episodes. It was fast-paced action, and I liked it. The art was relatively good.

I don't exactly see how Hell Realm kicking Ebisu was "badly animated", it was purposely slowed down to show an effect of impact.

But do you agree with me that besides the SM Naruto vs Pain episodes, the animation was relatively decent?


----------



## Fr?t (Dec 2, 2010)

More information on the movie:

Contains shitty fillains and some ugly broad who has annoying feelings for Naruto

character rape

and lulz




That is, at least, going on the last few 4546622156233 movies that were the exact same way. If they deviate even a little I'll be surprised.


----------



## santanico (Dec 2, 2010)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *Fucking shit.*
> 
> 
> Everybody was so disappointed with the Pain arc mainly because of episodes 163-165, which sadly, involved the chapters with the best action possible in the manga.
> ...



You say all this like you _know _for a fact how the anime staff work.
Like you've been to the studio and know almost everything about how they work  



Ryder1000 said:


> DBZ movies have better action, but Naruto movies have better story cuz the plot goes deep into it, while DBZ's own just gets straight to the point then BAMN action



Of course DBZ action was better, it's DBZ


----------



## Chippy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lol lol I bid you farewell, Kage Summit Arc.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 2, 2010)

MILK IT BABBY YEAHHHHH!


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 2, 2010)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Depends on opinion.
> 
> Ebisu vs Hell Realm animation was better than most episodes. It was fast-paced action, and I liked it. The art was relatively good.
> 
> ...


No I disagree, episode 161 was as bad as most of the Pain Invasion arc, sure the fight scenes were good, but the animation and artwork was still bad, when Hell Realm Pain kicked Ebisu and sended him into a corner the drawing of the destruction was GARBAGE and lame, reminds me of the horrible kick Naruto gave Deva Pain


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 2, 2010)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *Fucking shit.*
> 
> 
> Everybody was so disappointed with the Pain arc mainly because of episodes 163-165, which sadly, involved the chapters with the best action possible in the manga.
> ...



Who cares? The studio's gonna make more money from the movie than the show anyways, so why bother giving the show good animation? I have trouble seeing what you guys complain about, and I think I'm happier for it because I can actually enjoy the ep and not nitpick the quality of the animation. I find it hilarious that certain eps that you guys praised for their high quality animation actually bothered me and for some reason looked strange to me. 

Everyone has their opinions and I'm not saying you're wrong or that the pain arc had fantastic animation, just pointing out that i'm not a good judge of animation quality, so I can look beyond it and actually enjoy the ep nya!


----------



## Corax (Dec 3, 2010)

> Why not the movie be a remake of the Naruto vs Pain Arc?  I'd pay to see that.


Because we have seen it already we know it plot,fights etc. It will not be as interesting for 90% of viewers who really don't care about super animation with hight frame  rate,drawing  etc. And no Naruto had only 1 really bad episode in his fight it was an episode 163. Episodes 164,165,168 were just average in animation quality. Of course some of fans are upset that SM Naruto had no hight quality episodes but they are in minority.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Dec 3, 2010)

GODDAMN IT THE MOVIE IS GONNA SUCK UP ALL THE GOOD ANIMATORS AGAIN SO WE'LL HAVE SHITTY ANIMATION IN THE ACTUAL ARCS!


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 4, 2010)

I just thought of something, the 4th Bleach movie will not only have Hollow Ichigo fighting a villian but it will also be a flashback of Hollow Ichigo fighting Ulquiorra with GREAT animation(even tho Hollow Ichigo vs Ulquiorra in the anime was ALREADY nicely animated), so I'm thinking the same could happen with Naruto vs Pain it could be a flashback of both of them doing some epic taijutsu that got fucked up on anime

Shippuuden movie 5: takes place between the Pain Invasion arc and the 5 Kage Summit arc


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 5, 2010)

*Calm down people*

We all know that even if the 5th movie of naruto is announced, the kage summit arc will still have quality animation like the hunt for itachi arc due to the fact that they care for sasuke the most. Besides i'm sure that by the time jan/feb comes buy we'll be back to cannon in no time XP.


----------



## geG (Dec 5, 2010)

That really didn't need its own thread


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 5, 2010)

no matter what you say people are still going to complain their hearts out like it'll actually do something. They'll complain so much they'll wonder why they still watch the show and then it will dawn on them, they watch the show so they can come here and complain about it


----------



## saiya-jin (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't care what anyone says. I loved _Bonds_ the best with the first Shippuden movie at a close second. Sage Mode or not, this one will not compare.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Dec 6, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> Look at the bright side, we will see Naruto in Sage Mode in the movie.



That's one thing I'm looking forward to about this film, Naruto in Sage Mode is awesome. Hopefully we have a good villain that goes up against him 

Ask for the films, I actually like the Naruto films. Movie 2 was my favorite though.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 8, 2010)

where did this news on shippuden movie 5 come from!? is there a pic of video i can see?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Jaga said:


> where did this news on shippuden movie 5 come from!? is there a pic of video i can see?


go on the first page of this page and u will see the info


----------



## SasukeUchihaha (Dec 11, 2010)

I really hope its a redo of the Pain Arc how awesome would that be movie animation of Pain versus Naruto yes please


----------



## Dei (Dec 11, 2010)

SasukeUchihaha said:


> I really hope its a redo of the Pain Arc how awesome would that be movie animation of Pain versus Naruto yes please



Not gonna happend the closest thing would be a reanimated flashback from it.


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Dec 11, 2010)

Movie animation is top tier

But how is this movie going to affect the anime's quality???

Just a question


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 11, 2010)

Mangeykou Byakugan said:


> Movie animation is top tier
> 
> But how is this movie going to affect the anime's quality???
> 
> Just a question


cuz all the top animators will work on the movie and leave the anime to suffer


----------



## liborek3 (Dec 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm8c_9iVG3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 14, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm8c_9iVG3s[/YOUTUBE]



That trailer looks awesome! I hope we have something cool!

Could someone translate what the guy was talking about?


----------



## Selva (Dec 14, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm8c_9iVG3s[/YOUTUBE]


SM in good animation!!! I'm like crying right now  a dream coming true lol
Thanks for the trailer. I hope the movie has lots of good fighting scenes.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 14, 2010)

*Nice video Liborek3, it's looks they might reanimated some stuff from the Pein Invasion arc like they did with Ichigo Vs Ulquiorra in Bleach: Jigoku-hen. So Naruto Shippūden: The Lost Tower will be on bluray too. I wish they start with Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns. *


----------



## KisameSharkFist (Dec 14, 2010)

i cant wait to see the new naruto movie^^ yondaime is in it


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 14, 2010)

The trailer looks cool. 

Shizune, Gai and Asuma were a team?


----------



## neshru (Dec 14, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm8c_9iVG3s[/YOUTUBE]


Every time I see that city from the fourth movie I wonder what the hell were the writers thinking


----------



## liborek3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pros
- animation looks very nice
- no plot-holes so far 

Cons
- animation style reminds me of the last two movies directed by Murata, so you know what...


----------



## neshru (Dec 14, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> animation looks very nice


That short trailer was obviously animated by Yamashita, just like the one for the fourth movie. Doesn't really say anything about the quality of the movie.


----------



## liborek3 (Dec 14, 2010)

neshru said:


> That short trailer was obviously animated by Yamashita, just like the one for the fourth movie. Doesn't really say anything about the quality of the movie.



It still reminds me of the fourth movie's art style though.


----------



## neshru (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, it could be that the guy that was in charge of the fourth movie is still in charge. I'm just saying that the quality of the trailers doesn't represent the quality of the movie. Of course they want to use their best animator to get people hyped up about the movie.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 14, 2010)

neshru said:


> Well, it could be that the guy that was in charge of the fourth movie is still in charge. I'm just saying that the quality of the trailers doesn't represent the quality of the movie. Of course they want to use their best animator to get people hyped up about the movie.


That is true, 5 Kage Summit will be a dissaster


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks good. Though I wish to know what it says.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 14, 2010)

Its weird how naruto powers up to sage mode like its nothing and his cloak and scroll come on out of nowhere


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 15, 2010)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Its weird how naruto powers up to sage mode like its nothing and his cloak and scroll come on out of nowhere


You do realize that its JUST a trailer and not the REAL thing right?


----------



## Bakusaiga (Dec 15, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> Translation:
> no details
> in colour it says summer 2011 on theatre!!
> *who is the powerful enemy naruto takes on in the sage mode...?!*



... with a brand-new, one-use, rasengan.


----------



## Legend (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope this is good, i frankly dont care about the 5 kage summit since that made morale for the non sauce fans hit a all time low


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ryder1000 said:


> You do realize that its JUST a trailer and not the REAL thing right?



ya but still


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 15, 2010)

Ryder1000 said:


> That is true, 5 Kage Summit will be a dissaster


Are you Sasukefantard? that Arc Doesn't deserve movie quality animation.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 15, 2010)

^I don't know what Ryder is, he claims that arc had good writing. Maybe we should call him a Kishi tard? lol XD

Maybe he just wants to see the fights, even though kishi can't handle plot well, he does come up with some interesting fights... and some not so interesting wtf moments.


----------



## calimike (Dec 15, 2010)

posted an hour ago


> 東宝ライナップページも更新。｢コクリコ坂から｣、企画は宮崎駿。親子和解！｢劇場版 NARUTO--ナルト-- 2011（仮）｣、｢カイジ2｣など。　I'M GETTING MAI KURAPIKA DOSE ANYWAY I CAN.


ANN:


----------



## geG (Dec 15, 2010)

> Masahiko Murata will direct the film as he has already done for episodes of Naruto and Naruto Shippūden as well as the last two films, Naruto Shippūden: Hi no Ishi o Tsugumono and Naruto Shippūden: The Lost Tower.


welp          **


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 15, 2010)

They should just redo the Pain arc in movie form.


----------



## neshru (Dec 15, 2010)

Ryder1000 said:


> That is true, 5 Kage Summit will be a dissaster


I wonder if you even read what people wrote when you quote them. I guess everything is just an excuse to bitch some more to you.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 15, 2010)

Vino said:


> They should just redo the Pain arc in movie form.



Fucking hell, I wish they'd done that. 

That would've made all the bullshit filler arcs, disappointing main fights and general crappiness of the anime lately worthwhile.


----------



## neshru (Dec 15, 2010)

It is likely considering the trend, but we won't know until April.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 15, 2010)

Vino said:


> They should just redo the Pain arc in movie form.



I doubt they can produce something better than 167.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 15, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> I doubt they can produce something better than 167.



This. But I do hope they redo this arc in movie form.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 15, 2010)

naruto movies always fail


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Dec 15, 2010)

Vino said:


> They should just redo the Pain arc in movie form.



I hear that, I hope the movie come at least something close to that Pain ep.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2010)

*Will naruto shippuden the movie 5 be a remake of the pain arc?*

I just saw the trailer, the shadow silhouettes remind me alot of the pain bodies. including several references to the pain arc along with gamabunta.:amazed i wonder if the movie is actually gonna be a re-animation of the "dreadful" pain arc! i hope its true.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 15, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm8c_9iVG3s[/YOUTUBE]



I think I see an Aburame being awesome in the end...that is awesome. Want to know more about the guy.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 15, 2010)

its possible but no I doubt that


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 15, 2010)

Geg said:


> welp          **


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THEIR FUCKING GOES THE 5 KAGE SUMMIT ARC FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hivt82 said:


> Are you Sasukefantard? that Arc Doesn't deserve movie quality animation.


and Sasuke haters can suck one, I don't give a darn if u don't like the arc or not, I do, Sasuke IS my favourite character and im sure others feel that way, rather its Sasuke's arc or not, and u guys don't like it, the fact is canon arcs shouldn't be treated like shit just for a fucking filler movie rather its Sasuke or Naruto's arcs or not


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 15, 2010)

neshru said:


> I wonder if you even read what people wrote when you quote them. I guess everything is just an excuse to bitch some more to you.


I just agree wtf you just said, and then i just put in my opinion afterwards, make sense?? common sense


----------



## neshru (Dec 15, 2010)

Ryder1000 said:


> I just agree wtf you just said, and then i just put in my opinion afterwards, make sense?? common sense


There was no agreeing part, you just quoted me and then made a completely unrelated comment. Common sense says that's not how you use quotes.
And it looks like that's not the only thing you're getting wrong: triple posts are stupid and against the rules.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 15, 2010)

neshru said:


> There was no agreeing part, you just quoted me and then made a completely unrelated comment. Common sense says that's not how you use quotes.
> And it looks like that's not the only thing you're getting wrong: triple posts are stupid and against the rules.


Geg can fix that for me lolll


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 15, 2010)

Ryder1000 said:


> and Sasuke haters can suck one, I don't give a darn if u don't like the arc or not, I do, Sasuke IS my favourite character and im sure others feel that way, rather its Sasuke's arc or not, and u guys don't like it, the fact is canon arcs shouldn't be treated like shit just for a fucking filler movie rather its Sasuke or Naruto's arcs or not


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ryder1000 said:


> and Sasuke haters can suck one, I don't give a darn if u don't like the arc or not, I do, Sasuke IS my favourite character and im sure others feel that way, rather its Sasuke's arc or not, and u guys don't like it, the fact is canon arcs shouldn't be treated like shit just for a fucking filler movie rather its Sasuke or Naruto's arcs or not



Dude calm down. Sasuke usually always gets the good animation anyway. It's other characters that needs some. Don't get me wrong, I like Sasuke, and I like him in good animation, but you don't know how they are going to treat the arc. Yes, the movie will cost money, that hurts the arc. Yes Murata will bring the better animators from the anime and it will hurt the arc. You look at the Pain arc and think they screwed it, and yet they still get two of te best AD's Naruto has ever had back to back. Just because the movie is in production doesn't mean the next arc won't have any Quality episodes. The problem with the Pain arc is that Susuki and Wakabayashi were put after the Sage mode fight, in which everyone wanted to see. Just calm down, your making these threads unpleasent to read. If anybody gets good animation it's Sasuke.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> Dude calm down. Sasuke usually always gets the good animation anyway. It's other characters that needs some. Don't get me wrong, I like Sasuke, and I like him in good animation, but you don't know how they are going to treat the arc. Yes, the movie will cost money, that hurts the arc. Yes Murata will bring the better animators from the anime and it will hurt the arc. You look at the Pain arc and think they screwed it, and yet they still get two of te best AD's Naruto has ever had back to back. Just because the movie is in production doesn't mean the next arc won't have any Quality episodes. The problem with the Pain arc is that Susuki and Wakabayashi were put after the Sage mode fight, in which everyone wanted to see. Just calm down, your making these threads unpleasent to read. If anybody gets good animation it's Sasuke.


True Sasuke gets the best animation, but just cuz he does it doesn't mean that they will always keep that up, theirs a possibility they can still make it look bad, I always have a feeling their gonna make it look bad, I mean if Murata takes all the best workers to work on the movie, which good ones can do the show?? I mean they would have to hire OTHER great movie quality animators to come do the show but that would require alot of budget, I just hope that once Bleach current canon is over and once they enter LONGG filler mode, we can get the animators doing Bleach to do the movie, I hope Murata takes the Bleach animators to do the movie, that would be PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2010)

i heard the plot in this movie takes place sometime after the pain invasion arc.....>.>


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ryder1000 said:


> True Sasuke gets the best animation, but just cuz he does it doesn't mean that they will always keep that up, theirs a possibility they can still make it look bad, I always have a feeling their gonna make it look bad, I mean if Murata takes all the best workers to work on the movie, which good ones can do the show?? I mean they would have to hire OTHER great movie quality animators to come do the show but that would require alot of budget, I just hope that once Bleach current canon is over and once they enter LONGG filler mode, we can get the animators doing Bleach to do the movie, I hope Murata takes the Bleach animators to do the movie, that would be PERFECT!!!!



I see what your saying, but just be patient a little. Hayato Date(director) is usually great when it comes to getting AD's for certain episodes. Somebody like Wakabayashi doesn't work on the movies so he could be available if they have the money, or even Tanaka could come back as well.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Alchemist73 said:


> I see what your saying, but just be patient a little. Hayato Date(director) is usually great when it comes to getting AD's for certain episodes. Somebody like Wakabayashi doesn't work on the movies so he could be available if they have the money, or even Tanaka could come back as well.


We will see, but I just wish they would replace someone for Murata, I mean didn't they see how bad they treated the Pain Invasion arc, why do that again in another canon arc, it really frustrates me to see how this filler arc right now has GREATT animation/artwork and they made the Pain Invasion arc look like shit, its like their shaving it in our faces right before our eyes


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> naruto movies always fail



the first one and shipuuden 3 weren't half bad.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 16, 2010)

The previews look pretty beast


----------



## Selva (Dec 16, 2010)

Ryder1000 said:


> and Sasuke haters can suck one


But you're the one who's been whining not stop about this arc ever since you joined the forums. Who's the one who should suck one then? :ho


----------



## Hiruko93 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow poster for the movie?

There is written that the movie will come out on 30 July!!!!


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 16, 2010)

*Hiruko93 I don't think that pic is for the movie, it's more like for Kage Summit *


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 16, 2010)

So I guess now it's confirmed that the filler will last for another few months.


----------



## liborek3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hiruko93 said:


> Wow poster for the movie?
> 
> There is written that the movie will come out on 30 July!!!!



It's clearly a poster for TV series. It doesn't say 30th July at all. It says, that Naruto airs at 7:30 PM and something about "Summer 2011".


----------



## PuppetDoctor (Dec 16, 2010)

Wonderful it looks like the canon arc will be ruined by a Naruto movie which I won't even watch. I stopped watching the Naruto movies after the second one when I realized it adds nothing to the story and is always about saving Princess'. 

Oh well lets hope the Kage Summit Arc starts soon. I am one of the few people who enjoyed that arc.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 16, 2010)

I really hope it's a remake for Pain's Invasion arc. It should be better than anything else they can come up with.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 16, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> It's clearly a poster for TV series. It doesn't say 30th July at all. It says, that Naruto airs at 7:30 PM and something about "Summer 2011".



Guess that means it will be a few more months before we get back to the canon arc.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 16, 2010)

Uggh. 

Poster looks beast, Can't wait.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hiruko93 said:


> Wow poster for the movie?
> 
> There is written that the movie will come out on 30 July!!!!


It's a poster for the tv series not the movie, people got mixed up with that just like last year when their was a poster showing Naruto, Sasuke with his Mangekyou and the toads, we all thought it would be the 4th Shippuuden movie, but it was a poster for the upcoming Pain Invasion arc, just like that poster you posted is for the 5 Kage Summit arc, and now it looks like another movie will make canon look like shit once again, MY FAVOURITE CHARACTERS CANON ARC


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 16, 2010)

PuppetDoctor said:


> Wonderful it looks like the canon arc will be ruined by a Naruto movie which I won't even watch. I stopped watching the Naruto movies after the second one when I realized it adds nothing to the story and is always about saving Princess'.
> 
> Oh well lets hope the Kage Summit Arc starts soon. I am one of the few people who enjoyed that arc.


*
PuppetDoctor you should least watch Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns since it incorporated so many different elements in its history (Kakashi Gaiden, Asuma's role in Shikamaru's life, the Sannin when they were young, etc.) shows a real dedication to the canon itself, and it somewhat canon like One Piece Strong World due what happening in the manga right now*


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 16, 2010)

> It's a poster for the tv series not the movie, people got mixed up with that just like last year when their was a poster showing Naruto, Sasuke with his Mangekyou and the toads, we all thought it would be the 4th Shippuuden movie, but it was a poster for the upcoming Pain Invasion arc, just like that poster you posted is for the 5 Kage Summit arc, and now it looks like another movie will make canon look like shit once again, MY FAVOURITE CHARACTERS CANON ARC



But will it really?
Do we know for a fact that this arc will look bad because of the movie?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 16, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> But will it really?
> Do we know for a fact that this arc will look bad because of the movie?


yes cuz that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Murata has been confirmed to direct the 5th movie, therefore he will take all the best animators again and ruin another canon arc, as long as fillers and movies run Shippuuden, it will never look the same again


----------



## saiya-jin (Dec 16, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm8c_9iVG3s[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, when Bleach popped up I was thinking we'd get a crossover movie.


Hmmm...something I wouldn't disagree with particularly...


----------



## Hiruko93 (Dec 16, 2010)

Trailer with Italian subs:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu1x_5abFqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 16, 2010)

wow that poster looks badass. does it really say summer of 2011? heh i might get my wish afterall


----------



## Hiruko93 (Dec 17, 2010)

Trailer with English subs:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlWo2vGqWM0&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 17, 2010)

Hiruko93 said:


> Wow poster for the movie?
> 
> There is written that the movie will come out on 30 July!!!!


*squints* Is that Sasuke? Gosh, he looks so much like a younger Madara.

Killer B's design is so cool.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 17, 2010)

I asked to takL. It is a visual poster for Jump Festa, it has the movie date but no news about it.


----------



## Corax (Dec 17, 2010)

Seems like Nagato/Minato/Jiraiya will be in a flashback.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2010)

Ryder1000 said:


> yes cuz that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Murata has been confirmed to direct the 5th movie, therefore he will take all the best animators again and ruin another canon arc, as long as fillers and movies run Shippuuden, it will never look the same again



Wait ti'll the kage summit arc BEGINS before going all crazy that it would get "ruined".


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 18, 2010)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> Wait ti'll the kage summit arc BEGINS before going all crazy that it would get "ruined".


we will see


----------



## Neoreobeem (Dec 19, 2010)

The movie looks interesting. I wonder if this'll be the last movie or if they make more?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2010)

cool sage mode.


----------



## Vash (Dec 19, 2010)

Sage Mode being in the movie is awesome.


----------



## OG Pandaman (Dec 19, 2010)

Demonofnaruto said:


> Well, the Sage Mode animation still looks like crap so............



Where the hell did you see crap animation in that trailer?

Cant wait to see Sage Mode animated............


----------



## Demonofnaruto (Dec 19, 2010)

Does the Sage Mode look good at all?


----------



## OG Pandaman (Dec 19, 2010)

Demonofnaruto said:


> Does the Sage Mode look good at all?



Yeah, it looks good.
Where's the crap animation?


----------



## Fr?t (Dec 19, 2010)

Neoreobeem said:


> The movie looks interesting. I wonder if this'll be the last movie or if they make more?



They'll make about 23 more.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 19, 2010)

OG Pandaman said:


> Yeah, it looks good.
> Where's the crap animation?



For Sage Mode? Episode 163, 164, 168...

Oh wait, you're talking about the Movie, never mind


----------



## Demonofnaruto (Dec 20, 2010)

Its no better animation than the pain arc. I mean compare it too Kakashi vs Hidan and Kakazu, or Sasuke vs Killer Bee, or Sasuke vs Itachi,  can you see how fast and fluid the charactars looked?, and SM Naruto is highly superior than those characters in everything, and how does he look?........like crap. Im just hoping that that trailer animation was just a joke.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 20, 2010)

^why are you being so incredibly critical of the art of the trailer? I don't see how it's crap animation, it flows nicely and it looks nice. The art looks fine, sure it's not exactly like the manga, but this is the anime, some variations are allowable. Take stills of it and show me what frames bothered you because I thought it was a really well done trailer, even gamabunta looked awesome. 

PS: Perriot doesn't have the budget to make their animators draw every single cell absolutely perfectly, sorry :/


----------



## saiya-jin (Dec 20, 2010)

Demonofnaruto said:


> Its no better animation than the pain arc. I mean compare it too Kakashi vs Hidan and Kakazu, or Sasuke vs Killer Bee, or Sasuke vs Itachi,  can you see how fast and fluid the charactars looked?, and SM Naruto is highly superior than those characters in everything, and how does he look?........like crap. Im just hoping that that trailer animation was just a joke.


----------



## Enigma (Dec 20, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> So I guess now it's confirmed that the filler will last for another few months.



This is terrible.


----------



## OG Pandaman (Dec 20, 2010)

Demonofnaruto said:


> Its no better animation than the pain arc. I mean compare it too Kakashi vs Hidan and Kakazu, or Sasuke vs Killer Bee, or Sasuke vs Itachi,  can you see how fast and fluid the charactars looked?, and SM Naruto is highly superior than those characters in everything, and how does he look?........like crap. Im just hoping that that trailer animation was just a joke.



There isnt much to animate in the first place.
The episodes you menthioned above had action scenes, therebefore more animation.You probably wanted to see Naruto flying and spamming Giant Rasengans for you to call it good animation.
The trailer is nicely done, I didnt find anything wrong even if I paused to check the frames one by one.
I dont see why the studio would air a trailer with crap animation either.

Off Topic: When does the 4th movie gets released in DVD?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 20, 2010)

OG Pandaman said:


> There isnt much to animate in the first place.
> The episodes you menthioned above had action scenes, therebefore more animation.You probably wanted to see Naruto flying and spamming Giant Rasengans for you to call it good animation.
> The trailer is nicely done, I didnt find anything wrong even if I paused to check the frames one by one.
> I dont see why the studio would air a trailer with crap animation either.
> ...


April 27th


----------



## Demonofnaruto (Dec 20, 2010)

......................


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 20, 2010)

Ill, what is this? Just a remake of the Pain invasion?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 20, 2010)

But with normal animation.

NORMAL! Not good like the third ¬¬
Uf! animators sure are lazy when it comes to Pain arc


----------



## OG Pandaman (Dec 20, 2010)

Demonofnaruto said:


> .......



Those two trailers you posted have more movement because *there is* movement.
There's nothing to do to make that trailer look better since it shows a still shot of Naruto turning to Sage Mode and Gamabunda jumping.
Just found out what your problem is.
Its just that you wanted a more action packed trailer with alot of movement.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lame balls that is all.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 20, 2010)

Let's get some good anmation canon story going, geez.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 20, 2010)

Demonofnaruto said:


> Compare, the animation between the naruto shippuden movie 5 trailer
> 
> and the naruto shippuden movie 3 or shippuden movie 4 trailer
> 
> ...


um..... that wasnt the 1st trailer for the 3rd Shippuuden movie, this was:
Link removed


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Dec 20, 2010)

So it's possible canon on 196 right? 
So maybe we will get good canon animation after all.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 20, 2010)

*AK47SUKI 187 we'll surely know in two weeks*


----------



## Yang Wenli (Dec 20, 2010)

They've probably animated most of the Kage Summit arc already. Hopefully the imminent quality dip caused by the movie won't land until after the arc.


----------



## Demonofnaruto (Dec 21, 2010)

Ryder1000 said:


> um..... that wasnt the 1st trailer for the 3rd Shippuuden movie, this was:
> Link removed



Look, in all the trailers, even if you just take a particular scene, say, kakashi jumping up with raikiri, you can see how kakashi moves,  and when you compare it to this trailer, you can clearly seethat kakashi's movements look way more fluid and fast, even though SM Naruto is supposed to be even better..............

and a problem with art......naruto's head looks like crap


----------



## Arinna (Dec 21, 2010)

I've lost all hope with Naruto movies, its always about fillains destroying Konoha (like seriously I've heard Tsunade screamed "3RD DEGREE DANGER ALERT" so many times that its boring.) 
and saving emo princesses/little boy. Somewhere along the movie Naruto will throw in his "I wont give up" talk-no-jutsu and turned the emos into happy little elves..............And don't even gets me started on the ridiculous character designs in those movies, they dont even look like they came from narutoverse


----------



## David (Dec 24, 2010)

*Naruto Movie 8*

Pain Arc Remake incoming 2011? :ho

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlWo2vGqWM0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I don't really like the look of the trailer, but if it's a movie about the Pain arc, it's bound to be epic .


----------



## Aiku (Dec 24, 2010)

Do want. :ho


----------



## Ryder1000 (Dec 24, 2010)

arinna2007 said:


> I've lost all hope with Naruto movies, its always about fillains destroying Konoha (like seriously I've heard Tsunade screamed "3RD DEGREE DANGER ALERT" so many times that its boring.)
> and saving emo princesses/little boy. Somewhere along the movie Naruto will throw in his "I wont give up" talk-no-jutsu and turned the emos into happy little elves..............And don't even gets me started on the ridiculous character designs in those movies, they dont even look like they came from narutoverse


I agree. That's why they need to stop making all these pointless Naruto movies and work harder on canon arc SERIOUSLY MAN, when was the last time we got a well animated canon arc?? Last time I remember was the Hunt for Itachi arc


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 24, 2010)

arinna2007 said:


> I've lost all hope with Naruto movies, its always about fillains destroying Konoha (like seriously I've heard Tsunade screamed "3RD DEGREE DANGER ALERT" so many times that its boring.)
> and saving emo princesses/little boy. Somewhere along the movie Naruto will throw in his "I wont give up" talk-no-jutsu and turned the emos into happy little elves..............And don't even gets me started on the ridiculous character designs in those movies, they dont even look like they came from narutoverse



You may hate it, but that's what I like about the movies XD

Perhaps I have the same mentality as the target audience, but I like the filler characters they come up with and Naruto saving person A with special item B formula and the movie ending in a rasengan. Although I still want them to make a movie to go along with bond's original trailer, THAT movie looked awesome, it had naruto and sasuke working together....maybe that's why they scrapped it lol! It was too soon for there to be a lightning powered rasengan XD

Anyways I'm not an animation critic so I literally can't see what all the fuss and chatter is about, trailer looks good to me *shrugs*
I wouldn't know quality animation if it boinked me on the head XD


----------



## Jeefus (Dec 28, 2010)

Forget the new one, I can't find the 4th one subbed. Any links?


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 28, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> Forget the new one, I can't find the 4th one subbed. Any links?



it comes out on dvd in april be patient, we have no clue if anyone besides taka is going to sub it anyways >.>


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jan 6, 2011)

If Weekly Shonen Jump comes out on March 28th we would have the title, plot and poster of the movie for the same day and a long trailer on beginning of April!


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jan 6, 2011)

Was that really the trailer for the fifth movie? I hope they have a good villain for the movie. I really hope it just shows Naruto kicking butt the entire film, show off his new powers.


----------



## Ibb (Jan 6, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> DBZ movies have better action, but Naruto movies have better story cuz the plot goes deep into it, while DBZ's own just gets straight to the point then BAMN action



Which is not necessarily a bad thing.

Particularly when you consider the main difference between movies and fillers is that movies have better animators a less time to tell stories.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 6, 2011)

Word on the street is that we won't get back to full canon until June...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2011)

Its been forever since we last movie news... well actually its been a month lol.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 13, 2011)

They may be redoing the pain arc with filler material. I see fodder ninja lol


----------



## Dei (Feb 13, 2011)

There is nothing stating that they will redo the pain arc. The scene with pain is most likely a flashback.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 13, 2011)

Oic... Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## specify (Feb 13, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> I agree. That's why they need to stop making all these pointless Naruto movies and work harder on canon arc SERIOUSLY MAN, when was the last time we got a well animated canon arc?? Last time I remember was the Hunt for Itachi arc



I'm sure it's been stated before but the movies =  $$$


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 13, 2011)

Naruto and friends will be sent in a mission to save someone, they will fight filler villains with bad design and Naruto will finish the main villain with rasengan.

There, I've spoiled the whole movie.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Naruto and friends will be sent in a mission to save someone, they will fight filler villains with bad design and Naruto will finish the main villain with rasengan.
> 
> There, I've spoiled the whole movie.


Thats sums it up, another filler movie to make canon look mediocrity at best when April starts.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 14, 2011)

Ryder acts like it's a personal attack by Pierrot if they have crappy animation in the canon. Like Pierrot is directly insulting him every time they churn out a not amazing episode. I used to be bothered by it, but now I just find it funny, because I can just see Ryder bursting into the board of directors' meeting room and yelling at them for making a crappy episode/ruining a Sasuke episode. Then all of them look at each other and go "Who is this? And where's security?" (in japanese of course) 

Anyways, I'm excited to see a movie with Sage Naruto in it ^_^ I have yet to see a Naruto movie I don't like. I love fillers, and this is like extended fillers! Squeeeee!!!! So excited! Can't wait for 2012 when i'll actually get to see it XD

Edit: Only a little over 2 months more until The Lost Tower gets released ^_^


----------



## Addy (Feb 14, 2011)

Outer Path said:


> Pain Arc Remake incoming 2011? :ho
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlWo2vGqWM0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I don't really like the look of the trailer, but if it's a movie about the Pain arc, it's bound to be epic .



more road runner animation


----------



## zlatko (Feb 15, 2011)

Actuali it isnt still anounced when or what will be the title of the movie but there are making it and i will show you evidence. The movie made 8. 288 105 mill. US $   
It's not first on the table but it.s still holds place and it has ove 1.03 mil yen made for 2010    They are planing to made a movie becouse it's stil not anounced like the previosly movies    but they are planing    you see it says TBA and thats stand's for To Be Anounced they are waithing for the DVD realise Which is stated this year   . Now some will say the puteed TBA for futere planing but you are wrong if they wasnt planing to make a new movie like waithing for the stasts ETC, if it was put on delay it whouldn't have anything it wwill be somthing like this:
this is from Bleach    you see it has folowed by what movie will be,  but the next movie    i doesnt and if you think i made this or photoshop  this go to wikipedia and check by yourself thank you for reading if you did read it 

PS: Sorry for the bad typeing but i think ou understood


----------



## neshru (Feb 15, 2011)

zlatko said:


> Actuali it isnt still anounced when or what will be the title of the movie but there are making it and i will show you evidence.


There is a trailer announcing the movie right before your post. Why would we need more evidence that they are making it?


----------



## zlatko (Feb 15, 2011)

neshru said:


> There is a trailer announcing the movie right before your post. Why would we need more evidence that they are making it?



my bad i thought it was some fan made pain arc trailer and i didnt watch it but still bether 2 evidence than 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 15, 2011)

Why is it that the Naruto movies barely have a news? There's been a lot of news about the Pokemon and Bleach movies but not the new Naruto movie :/


----------



## Dei (Feb 15, 2011)

Addy said:


> more road runner animation



You just don't know what good animation is


----------



## itachiuchihasharingan (Feb 17, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Look at the bright side, we will see Naruto in Sage Mode in the movie.


yeah sage mode in the movie will be really awesome.


----------



## sumany (Feb 19, 2011)

can't wait to see crappy another version of the rasengan.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 28, 2011)

The movie plot and title should be confirmed by the end of March or beginning of April, most likely the beginning of April


----------



## G (Mar 2, 2011)

sumany said:


> can't wait to see crappy another version of the rasengan.



I really hope it'll be Cho Odama Rasenshuriken


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 5, 2011)

HOW much do all you guys wanna bet that the movie plot will be either to rescue or protect a king or princess or actually rescuing someone or to hear some damsel in distress bullshit as always, the plots of Naruto movies are always the same and uncreative except the 3rd Shippuuden movie.

1st Movie - Princess Koyuki rescue and her damsel in distress crap
2nd Movie - the old man gets kidnap by Temujin and they have to rescue him
3rd Movie - Michiru gets kidnapped and they have to rescue him
1st Shippuden Movie - Princess Shion damsel in distress shit and Naruto has to protect her.
2nd Shippuden Movie - Amaru cries in emo as the man she loves is evil bleh bleh bleh
3rd Shippuden Movie - Was the most creative one cuzone of the main actually wants to give his life to protect the world.
4th Shippuden Movie - Appariently it's about another damsel in distress named Sarah.....
5th Shippuden movie - I can predict some damsel or rescuing shit


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 5, 2011)

sumany said:


> can't wait to see crappy another version of the rasengan.



Rofl.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 5, 2011)

I love movies like fillers! and we will informations about fifth movie around March 28 or 29and a new trailer in the episode 206. and I remember that The Lost Tower movie DVD will come out on April 27!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone have info about the new movie yet? We should have new trailers of the new movie by now.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 5, 2011)

> Anyone have info about the new movie yet? We should have new trailers of the new movie by now.



Not yet. We will informations and trailers in the end of March or beginning of April exactly like last year.


----------



## Metaro (Mar 5, 2011)

Outer Path said:


> Pain Arc Remake incoming 2011? :ho
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlWo2vGqWM0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I don't really like the look of the trailer, but if it's a movie about the Pain arc, it's bound to be epic .



Please , don't ruin this  again


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 5, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Anyone have info about the new movie yet? We should have new trailers of the new movie by now.


Not true, new trailers of Naruto movies always come late March or early April, look at the 1st, 2nd, 3rd & 4th movie, so the 5th will be the same.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 22, 2011)

April 4th, the title and the plot of the movie should be announced.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 22, 2011)

> April 4th, the title and the plot of the movie should be announced.


So much yet! :


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2011)

I wouldn't say it has much to do with his fight against Nagato, it looks like no more'n a flashback to an event that helped him to "fully realise" Sage Mode.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 22, 2011)

who knows how the plot will be. I can assume that a resurrected Jiraiya will be.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> who knows how the plot will be. I can assume that a resurrected Jiraiya will be.


Tsunade announcement: A princess has been abducted by these bunch of ninjas and your mission is to save her with Team Kakashi on the job.
Naruto: ROGER THAT
They go to the enemies palace, find the girl there, Sakura, Sai & Kakashi take on the ninjas forces while Naruto battles the boss with Sage Mode and he puts up a good fight with him until Naruto ends up with a new form of Wind style: Rasenshuriken, villian died, they escort her safely home, movies over.


----------



## Akimichi Juro (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the new movie, I've enjoyed them all so far.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 22, 2011)

> Tsunade announcement: A princess has been abducted by these bunch of ninjas and your mission is to save her with Team Kakashi on the job.
> Naruto: ROGER THAT
> They go to the enemies palace, find the girl there, Sakura, Sai & Kakashi take on the ninjas forces while Naruto battles the boss with Sage Mode and he puts up a good fight with him until Naruto ends up with a new form of Wind style: Rasenshuriken, villian died, they escort her safely home, movies over.



Sure! Although I think there will not be a Tsunade announcement because the movie is set after arc of Pain. I think a villain that resuscitate Jiraya for example. In the previous Shippuden movies were dearer people to Naruto:

2nd: Sasuke
3rd: Kakashi
4th: Minato
5th: ??????


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Sure! Although I think there will not be a Tsunade announcement because the movie is set after arc of Pain. I think a villain that resuscitate Jiraya for example. In the previous Shippuden movies were dearer people to Naruto:
> 
> 2nd: Sasuke
> 3rd: Kakashi
> ...


Oh shit you got me good there I forgot that Tsunade is in bed and she can't direct missions at her current state, I wonder who's gonna assign missions to Naruto & the others??

  Ye that is true, 1st movie was basically about Naruto saving some princess and his death being predicted by some emo princess, 2nd is Sasuke but they fucked up his role, 3rd one is about Kakashi making a sacrifice, 4th about Minato seeing Naruto in the past & now 5th who could it be about this time?? My best bet is Sakura or Rock Lee, what do you think?


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2011)

> Tsunade announcement: A princess has been abducted by these bunch of ninjas and your mission is to save her with Team Kakashi on the job.
> Naruto: ROGER THAT
> They go to the enemies palace, find the girl there, Sakura, Sai & Kakashi take on the ninjas forces while Naruto battles the boss with Sage Mode and he puts up a good fight with him until Naruto ends up with a new form of Wind style: Rasenshuriken, villian died, they escort her safely home, movies over.


Lol some heavy spoilers here.


----------



## Viciousness (Mar 23, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> who knows how the plot will be. I can assume that a resurrected Jiraiya will be.



I personally am not expecting pain arc. But if it is a rehash with Jiraiya resurrected replacing one of the bodies, or someone else uses edo tensei with him thatd make the movie considering he aint coming back any other way.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 23, 2011)

> Ye that is true, 1st movie was basically about Naruto saving some princess and his death being predicted by some emo princess, 2nd is Sasuke but they fucked up his role, 3rd one is about Kakashi making a sacrifice, 4th about Minato seeing Naruto in the past & now 5th who could it be about this time?? My best bet is Sakura or Rock Lee, what do you think?



Yeah, Sakura or Rock Lee isn't also bad. Maybe a movie about Sai would be the best. We could know about his past more. Yeah, this I like, or even Yamato or Shikamaru. I think will be more original a movie about Sai or Sakura, than about Jiraiya or Rock Lee.


----------



## Demonofnaruto (Mar 26, 2011)

*Shippuden Movie 5*

Does anybody know how far they have progressed in making Naruto Shippuden Movie 5 and when it will be released?. Additionally, is it true that they are making a remake of the Naruto and Pain fight?


----------



## Dei (Mar 26, 2011)

Demonofnaruto said:


> Does anybody know how far they have progressed in making Naruto Shippuden Movie 5 and when it will be released?. Additionally, is it true that they are making a remake of the Naruto and Pain fight?



It will get released in japan summer/fall i think. It will be avaible online sometime in april next year. And no its not confirmed that it is a pain arc remake. It probably isn't by the look of the railer. I would guess there might be some flashbacks like it were in the 3rd movie of kakashi gaiden.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 26, 2011)

Demonofnaruto said:


> Does anybody know how far they have progressed in making Naruto Shippuden Movie 5 and when it will be released?. Additionally, is it true that they are making a remake of the Naruto and Pain fight?



I hope it is a Remake of the Pain arc. It will be just like with the One Piece Movie remake of the arc where Luffy and Vivi fought against Crocodile.

It does seem to hint that its going to be a Pain arc remake in the new movie.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 26, 2011)

*If the 5th movie is going be an remake of the Pein arc, I want see they remake like One Piece movie #9 Episode of Chopper + Fuyu ni Saku, Kiseki no Sakura *


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 26, 2011)

If this movie really is going to be Pain's Invasion arc remake(which I highly doubt) I wonder how well they put all that content in 2 hours. If they would remake only the battle part they would probably make it pretty good, but I think the invasion part is pretty important too.

Though I still think they won't remake it since they even hired that animator which name I can't remember to make Kyubi vs. Pain episode.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 26, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I hope it is a Remake of the Pain arc. It will be just like with the One Piece Movie remake of the arc where Luffy and Vivi fought against Crocodile.
> 
> It does seem to hint that its going to be a Pain arc remake in the new movie.


Sadly, it won't be a remake, go back to the first page and see the little description that I put in the thread when I made it.

  It said "who is this tough opponent that Naruto faces in Sage Mode", it will have it's own original storyline, which means the Naruto vs Pain fight will only be flashbacks.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 27, 2011)

We can get info about the movie on March 30th with the chapter 533. Now that I think, I remember that we had info about The Lost Tower with the chapter 489 on March 31st last year. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> We can get info about the movie on March 30th with the chapter 533. Now that I think, I remember that we had info about The Lost Tower with the chapter 489 on March 31st last year. I can't wait!!!


So this week huh? Looking forward to hear about it, lets enjoy hearing a plot of rescuing, I can't wait either.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2011)

I want a summary and a more extended trailer. Hopefully it'll be out this week.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not hoping for news about the movie soon. With the earthquake and tsunami, I presume their schedule has changed.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2011)

That's actually a good point Majin.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 27, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm not hoping for news about the movie soon. With the earthquake and tsunami, I presume their schedule has changed.



Where is this misconception coming from? People in Tokyo are still going to work every day. Not only that, they're reporting that the majority of people are working overtime to compensate for any time lost during rolling blackouts and such.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 27, 2011)

insane111 said:


> Where is this misconception coming from? People in Tokyo are still going to work every day. Not only that, they're reporting that the majority of people are working overtime to compensate for any time lost during rolling blackouts and such.


Why is this a misconception? If you wrote that people are working overtime to compensate for any time lost... time lost = change of schedule. 

If the news will come from a WSJ , so it may suffer some delay because WSJ had a break because the earthquake and Tsunami. Are we sure there will be not another break after 04/04? I'm not.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 27, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Why is this a misconception? If you wrote that people are working overtime to compensate for any time lost... time lost = change of schedule.



That's the point of them working overtime, to stay on schedule . I'm calling it a misconception because a lot of people have said the same thing, but so far nearly every anime is staying on schedule, with an extremely small amount of exceptions.

edit: oh, but if you're only talking about WSJ, then yes I can see the *news* being delayed - but not the movie itself.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 27, 2011)

insane111 said:


> That's the point of them working overtime, to stay on schedule . I'm calling it a misconception because a lot of people have said the same thing, but so far nearly every anime is staying on schedule, with an extremely small amount of exceptions.
> 
> edit: oh, but if you're only talking about WSJ, then yes I can see the *news* being delayed - but not the movie itself.


I was talking about the news coming from WSJ. Hiruko and Ryder's posts were about it. My bad for not quoting them.

I also don't see the movie being delayed. Just the news.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 28, 2011)

However we will get a new trailer on April 7th in the episode 206. So it was last year.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 30, 2011)

Where are info about the movie?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Where are info about the movie?


Wait until next week.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2011)

Until next week it will be then.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> April 4th, the title and the plot of the movie should be announced.



April 4th is when my gallon of milk expires.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 30, 2011)

Why do people even bother to watch these movies? They're like a long filler.


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 31, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Why do people even bother to watch these movies? They're like a long filler.



I watch them for music. 3rd Shippuden movie had extremely good soundtrack you know.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 31, 2011)

Coz everything is in high quality except the plot


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 31, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> April 4th is when my gallon of milk expires.


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 3, 2011)

I hope in info about the new naruto movie tomorrow. I can't wait please!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 3, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> I watch them for music. 3rd Shippuden movie had extremely good soundtrack you know.



You mean these babies? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3k2XE4pjU6E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHX6QEX10JU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZF1zsQEbUs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zLcC88cqso[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77UvPAUS220[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKxoE2P9Tbg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuEGtHbNnV4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lfqz2Gzznpo[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, if there is one good thing that comes out from these movies is the amazing OST.  A shame they aren't used in the Shippuuden anime.

What kind of wonders will the 5th movie OST deliver this time...


----------



## insane111 (Apr 3, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Why do people even bother to watch these movies? They're like a long filler.



I almost made a serious reply to tell you how dumb that statement is, until I read your title 

Anyways I don't know why people are sitting around waiting for info. The movie plots are always going to be garbage until they replace Junki Takegami (the writer).


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 3, 2011)

Please don't tell me this is a retelling of the Pain Arc


----------



## Addy (Apr 4, 2011)

my god. your sig Hiruzen Sarutobi is 

i haven't watched the last episode 100% and rikudo manages to lock even more stupid by the episode. 

and yes, i hope it isn't a retelling of the pain arc.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 4, 2011)

whens 4 come out? sometime this month??


----------



## Crush! (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope it's a retelling of the Pain arc! Wtf is wrong with some of you? You would actually rather have yet ANOTHER shitty new original tale than have an good story given the movie-level animation it deserves?

WTF is wrong with Naruto fans?


----------



## zlatko (Apr 4, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> You mean these babies?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3k2XE4pjU6E[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHX6QEX10JU[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Awsomeeeee i am going to download them and put them to my phone as ringtones


----------



## Kiss (Apr 4, 2011)

Won't watch it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 4, 2011)

Crush! said:


> I hope it's a retelling of the Pain arc! Wtf is wrong with some of you? You would actually rather have yet ANOTHER shitty new original tale than have an good story given the movie-level animation it deserves?
> 
> WTF is wrong with Naruto fans?


For some reason I've this strange feeling that they will somehow manage to screw it up even if it's a retelling of Pain's invasion.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kiryuu said:


> whens 4 come out? sometime this month??



April 27th, but it will probably take at least a week to sub. I'm not sure if I even want to watch that one, from what I saw of the leaked footage it seems to be the worst movie they've made yet.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 4, 2011)

insane111 said:


> April 27th, but it will probably take at least a week to sub. I'm not sure if I even want to watch that one, from what I saw of the leaked footage it seems to be the worst movie they've made yet.



You are mistaken in April the DVD realis of the lost tower is coming out. Naruto Shippuden Movie 5, also known as Naruto Movie 8, is coming out in Japanese theaters in the Summer of 2011! Japanese film distributor, TOHO, announced this great news on it’s website  today! and here is the trailer in case someone didnt watched it, The first 1:07 of the trailer shows footage from the new Naruto Shippuden Movie 5, featuring Sage Naruto! The rest is about the old Naruto Shippuden Movie 4, The Lost Tower. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm8c_9iVG3s&feature=player_embedded [/YOUTUBE]
for those who didnt understand Japanese like me here is the  in English


----------



## Motochika (Apr 4, 2011)

Well considering how terrible Pain vs Naruto fight in the anime was. Maybeh the 5th movie will be good?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 4, 2011)

Haven't info been released about the movie into WSJ today???


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 4, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Haven't info been released about the movie into WSJ today???


If there was any info regarding the movie in the latest issue of Jump we'd have already known about it last week.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 4, 2011)

> If there was any info regarding the movie in the latest issue of Jump we'd have already known about it last week.



There wasn't no WSJ last week.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 4, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> There wasn't no WSJ last week.




I meant that if there was any info about the movie in the latest issue of WSJ, Ohana (the spoilers provider) would've made sure to let people know when we got the spoilers for chapter 533. It's coming out in Japan only today, if you weren't aware of that. We get all the chapters several days before the official release day.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 4, 2011)

zlatko said:


> You are mistaken in April the DVD realis of the lost tower is coming out. Naruto Shippuden Movie 5, also known as Naruto Movie 8, is coming out in Japanese theaters in the Summer of 2011!



um, ok? Maybe you should try reading the first four words of the post I was replying to.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 4, 2011)

insane111 said:


> um, ok? Maybe you should try reading the first four words of the post I was replying to.



woooops my bad i am very tierd and the typing and reading are at a low procent but you where right the dvd realise is aprl 27 but i dont think it whould need one week for the third movie i just waited 6 hours the realise was on 21 april i think and i had it like at 2 or 3 pm in america it whould had been 6 or 7 am so not much waithing


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 4, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> What kind of wonders will the 5th movie OST deliver this time...



We don't even know yet what wonders will the 4th movie deliver.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 4, 2011)

At this point I think info will be into chapter 534.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 5, 2011)

I begin to lose patience....


----------



## zlatko (Apr 5, 2011)

wach this it will calm your nerves  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axF8-7KigQY[/YOUTUBE] btw i dont think it whould be about the pain arc it whould be little pain arc and somthing else i cant wait to see yondaime again


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 5, 2011)

> wach this it will calm your nerves



I have seen this trailer hundreds of times. Now I want a new trailer and official title and plot. I'm depressed.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 5, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> I have seen this trailer hundreds of times. Now I want a new trailer and official title and plot. I'm depressed.



How about i creat a fan made trailer for you i have all the shippunden episodes and movie maker  

PS: i am depreased to


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 5, 2011)

> How about i creat a fan made trailer for you i have all the shippunden episodes and movie maker



Oh really? Thanks!! ^_^


----------



## zlatko (Apr 5, 2011)

ok i am working on it but it will be something like a mini story


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 5, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> We don't even know yet what wonders will the 4th movie deliver.



Actually, we already know. The OST of that movie was released a while ago:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wogjC2Yn5fY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVscL6kaU3U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzLXo5oCf-4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qvpfd0Gzjs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHlIo6hHUd4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJp6xKwx4KM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0sPU0VdTn0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czr2cm3gl7A[/YOUTUBE]​
Kururi, Yuugi, Sansen, Senshi, Hishou and Hanten are the best.

But from all of them, *Hishou* rocks.


----------



## geG (Apr 5, 2011)

Sources say an official announcement about the movie will be made this Thursday along with the new episode. Just wait a few more days


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 5, 2011)

*You talking on the tvtokyo naruto site right*


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 5, 2011)

So do the movies any good at the Japanese box office? To make a fifth one has to be a sign of it's success.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 5, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> So do the movies any good at the Japanese box office? To make a fifth one has to be a sign of it's success.



the lost tower made more then they used to make it and that's before the DVD realise so that's why they said that they will make new movie so soon


----------



## neshru (Apr 5, 2011)

Imagine if the movie was about the Pain arc, and they used the TV animators to do it. They would start a cycle where every year they remake the previous canon arc as a movie using the TV animators, ruin the current TV arc because of that, and then remake the TV arc they just ruined as a movie the following year...


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 5, 2011)

*



			So do the movies any good at the Japanese box office? To make a fifth one has to be a sign of it's success.
		
Click to expand...


Well the last two movies made more than the previous two, I guess that why Masahiko Murata is the director again*


----------



## zlatko (Apr 5, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Oh really? Thanks!! ^_^



holyyyyy sheeee...... i just saw somthing this is the oficeal trailer right [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axF8-7KigQY[/YOUTUBE] and this is the opening to the pain arc [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rgpu1h0AT8[/YOUTUBE] right so hear is your trailer wach it from 0:33 and the from 0:45 that clips didnt happend in the anime and i now i have all the episodes on my pc i cheked sai didnt fought with pain he was with anko also neji kiba and lee and ten ten didnt fought toughter neji lee and ten ten where on a mision and yet they fought tendo pain in the opening at 1:00 also Sakura Hinata and Ino didnt fought konan the trailer waas right in fron of our eyes i am making a thread about this


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 5, 2011)

No, the movie is not the pain arc.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 5, 2011)

i didnt say it's the pain arc is a remake where evrybody fights not only naruto 
 go here and read


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't you hate it when you see a new reply to this thread and think someone put up movie info?


----------



## insane111 (Apr 5, 2011)

BlazingInferno said:


> Don't you hate it when you see a new reply to this thread and think someone put up movie info?



Kind of like how that "Rurouni Kenshin Remake" thread keeps getting bumped in the channel 12 section


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 5, 2011)

> Sources say an official announcement about the movie will be made this Thursday along with the new episode. Just wait a few more days



I love you, GOD!!! Thanks Geg!!



> ok i am working on it but it will be something like a mini story



Ok Zlatko, I will wait your video!! ^_^

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

遂に解禁！
最新映像を世界最速で放送！
タイトル、公開日、前売情報が明らかになるぞ。
４／７（木）「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－疾風伝」を見逃すな！ 

from TVTokyo. Well, then we will have a new trailer too!!


----------



## geG (Apr 5, 2011)

Title from TV Tokyo: 

Title is "Blood Prison" (ブラッドプリズン)


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 5, 2011)

Naruto Shippuden movie 5: Blood Prison?? Interesting...........



neshru said:


> Imagine if the movie was about the Pain arc, and they used the TV animators to do it. They would start a cycle where every year they remake the previous canon arc as a movie using the TV animators, ruin the current TV arc because of that, and then remake the TV arc they just ruined as a movie the following year...


Theirs no point to that we seen it once and that's that, and besides the little summary said "who is this formidable powerful Naruto is facing in Sage Mode" so I guess that shows its an all out new villian.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 5, 2011)

*


Geg said:



			Title from TV Tokyo: 

Title is "Blood Prison" (ブラッドプリズン)
		
Click to expand...


Intersting........... *


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 6, 2011)

Blood Prison (Buraddo Purizun)?

They sure know how to catch my attention.  Now how will Sage Mode fit in all this...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

blood prison interesting name. wonder who the alliance that face sage naruto will be


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 6, 2011)

Interesting name. Maybe they finally thought of vampire ninjas?


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 6, 2011)

I think Id like to see movie 4 before 5.


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Blood Prison (Buraddo Purizun)?
> 
> They sure know how to catch my attention.  Now how will Sage Mode fit in all this...



better than bonds. but how much are you welling to bet that it has not one drop of blood in it?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 6, 2011)

Title makes me think that the setting will be something out of Naruto-verse. Which means that the movie will be shitty as usual.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 6, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Blood Prison (Buraddo Purizun)?
> 
> They sure know how to catch my attention.  Now how will Sage Mode fit in all this...



Blood Prison, huh? This sounds awesome!


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 6, 2011)

*あった！ 
タイトルは　ブラッドプリズン 
ナルトが牢獄に…いったい何があったのか！？ 
2011　7/30公開 

短編では、ナルトＶＳ木の葉丸 
炎の中忍試験


the title is "blood prison"
naruto is jailed... what on earth happened!?
to be released on 30 July 2011
Naruto vs. Konohamaru ??? 
the burning chu-nin exam
*


----------



## zlatko (Apr 6, 2011)

Blood Prison is the title of the movie ??? if so where can i read and one more thing has a new trailer been realise ?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah "Blood Prison". I'm super happy!!!! I know that we would get the title today!! The plot and poster soon!! And a new trailer tomorrow!!!    I cry for joy 



> あった！
> タイトルは　ブラッドプリズン
> ナルトが牢獄に…いったい何があったのか！？
> 2011　7/30公開
> ...



Then will the movie be about Konohamaru?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *あった！
> タイトルは　ブラッドプリズン
> ナルトが牢獄に…いったい何があったのか！？
> 2011　7/30公開
> ...


Konohamaru?? really??? I already lost interest in the movie without even reading the plot, so I guess it means "rescue Konohamaru movie arc" like I predicted another plot with saving someone.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 6, 2011)

> Konohamaru?? really??? I already lost interest in the movie without even reading the plot, so I guess it means "rescue Konohamaru movie arc" like I predicted another plot with saving someone.



better than other damsels to save...


----------



## zlatko (Apr 6, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> better than other damsels to save...



Ok i am confused confused is it the pain arc remake or konohamaru stuff confusedconfused ???


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

i don't think it is a remake just an original story that involves konohamaru most likely


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Yeah "Blood Prison". I'm super happy!!!! I know that we would get the title today!! The plot and poster soon!! And a new trailer tomorrow!!!    I cry for joy
> 
> 
> 
> Then will the movie be about Konohamaru?



here is a translation by takl

Originally Posted by vered View Post
by ohana seems movie related though im not sure:
あった！
タイトルは　ブラッドプリズン
ナルトが牢獄に?いったい何があったのか！？
2011　7/30公開

短編では、ナルトＶＳ木の葉丸
炎の中忍試験
yea it's about the upcoming movie.

the title is "blood prison"
naruto is jailed... what on earth happened!?
to be released on 30 July 2011
as for the short one, naruto VS konohamaru
the burning chu-nin exam


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 6, 2011)

By the way, do anyone have any idea when is the Naruto Shipuuden Movie 4 going to released? I know, it is April but what is the date?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 6, 2011)

3 weeks left^


----------



## neshru (Apr 6, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> naruto is jailed... what on earth happened!?


lol, again?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Konohamaru?? really??? I already lost interest in the movie without even reading the plot, so I guess it means "rescue Konohamaru movie arc" like I predicted another plot with saving someone.



Its probably just a short with the whole konohamaru thing, lets just wait and judge the movie until the trailer comes.


----------



## Addy (Apr 6, 2011)

> naruto is jailed... what on earth happened!?


oh noes. it's not like he was jailed like that other time in that other movie not so long ago and the first naruto movie :amazed


> naruto VS konohamaru
> the burning chu-nin exam


this looks like it's gonna suck even more than ninja and time travel


----------



## takanashifan (Apr 6, 2011)

hey the release of the fourth movie on dvd is out on the 27th of april and the limited edition has a bonus cd mini soundtrack from takanshi yasuharu must get it that should hold me until the new movie soundtrack is out and soundtrack 3. so if u guys do anything get the limited edition


----------



## calimike (Apr 6, 2011)

"Blood Prison"  "Harry Potter and Prisoner of Azkaban"


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> better than other damsels to save...


I rather the movie be about that queer Sai than Konohamaru, I mean he's a little insufficient weak ass genin, what's the point making a movie revolve around him???


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 6, 2011)

So...something about Naruto being imprisoned? Maybe Konohamaru has to go save him?


Or something to do with the Chuunin Exams, and Naruto will have to fight him?


----------



## Dei (Apr 6, 2011)

Personally i think the Konohamaru thing will be a short before the movie they have had thoose before.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 6, 2011)

> Personally i think the Konohamaru thing will be a short before the movie they have had thoose before.



Right like the short of The Lost Tower.

A×A(ダブルエー)「劇場版NARUTO　ナルト　ブラッドプリズン」
2011年4月13日（水）  26時50分～27時05分  の放送内容

I think that special something could be about the movie on April 13th.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 6, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Personally i think the Konohamaru thing will be a short before the movie they have had thoose before.



That's what the post says... Did everyone just read the "Naruto vs Konohamaru" part and ignore the rest? It's a short about Naruto&Konohamaru during the Chuunin exams.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 6, 2011)

I expect another epic OST by Yasuharu Takanashi for this movie. I will buy it!! I already own the previous four Shippuden movies albums.


----------



## narutored23 (Apr 6, 2011)

*NARUTO SHIPPUDEN MOVIE 5 PREDICTION*

here is the description 

*the title is "blood prison"*

*naruto is jailed... what on earth happened!?*

*Naruto vs. Konohamaru ??? *

*the burning chu-nin exam*

give it your best prediction


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2011)

"Naruto vs Konohamaru"??

Well looks like we know why Naruto needs Sage mode now!


----------



## DedValve (Apr 6, 2011)

Konohamaru is captured.
Naruto is jailed.
Konohamarau wants to be a hero and fights naruto. And loses.
Naruto finds fillain.
Naruto fights fillain in sage mode.
Naruto gets his ass kicked.
Naruto changes his ways.
Fillain is good but dies by konohamarus rasengan.
Fillain is still alive but for some reason Naruto rasengans him because it's not a naruto movie unless the last move is rasengan.
The rasengan is pink and sends you to another dimension.

The end.


----------



## narutored23 (Apr 6, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Konohamaru is captured.
> Naruto is jailed.
> Konohamarau wants to be a hero and fights naruto. And loses.
> Naruto finds fillain.
> ...



my question is how is naruto jailed, why would he be jailed did he do something illegal in sage mode


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

the konohamaru vs naruto in the chuunin exams seems to be a short before the movie.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

DedValve said:


> "Naruto vs Konohamaru"??
> 
> Well looks like we know why Naruto needs Sage mode now!



no i think it is a short animation before the movie.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 6, 2011)

He is probably jailed for going against the "fillain". I forsee the "fillain" being a leader of a country and Naruto goes against his ways.


----------



## Demonofnaruto (Apr 6, 2011)

Wait so the movie is about Konohamaru? THAT MEANS BARELY ANY SAGE MODE! NOOO!. And Naruto vs Konohamaru?????????? 

HOW DOES THIS INVOLVE SAGE MODE IF ITS ABOUT KONOHAMARU


----------



## geG (Apr 6, 2011)

Demonofnaruto said:


> Wait so the movie is about Konohamaru? THAT MEANS BARELY ANY SAGE MODE! NOOO!. And Naruto vs Konohamaru??????????
> 
> HOW DOES THIS INVOLVE SAGE MODE IF ITS ABOUT KONOHAMARU



          .


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 6, 2011)

The short animation looks interesting :33


----------



## insane111 (Apr 6, 2011)

Do people have reading comprehension problems or something? Here, I'll try to make it more obvious:



> The title is "Blood Prison"
> Naruto is jailed... what on earth happened!?
> To be released on 30 July 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 7, 2011)

Naruto's been jailed before, I remember Tsunade throwing him in jail in one of the movies and Sakura goes and gets him out I think.

Maybe the fillain frames Naruto for a crime and he gets locked up for it XD
Then the fillain causes havock while Naruto is trying to clear his name with the help of his friends
Naruto eventually gets out and finds the fillain, and fights said fillain in epic sage mode battle.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 7, 2011)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> Naruto's been jailed before, I remember Tsunade throwing him in jail in one of the movies and Sakura goes and gets him out I think.
> 
> Maybe the fillain frames Naruto for a crime and he gets locked up for it XD
> Then the fillain causes havock while Naruto is trying to clear his name with the help of his friends
> Naruto eventually gets out and finds the fillain, and fights said fillain in epic sage mode battle.



it was in the third movie and he didnt do anything he was puten in jail becouse he wanted to save kakashi i think i dont think he will be in prison if the title i s called blood prison maybe the place where naruto will fought will be calle blood prison


----------



## Thgilnoom (Apr 7, 2011)

There's TV Tokyo's website with a poster and short trailer:


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow first time a Naruto movie seems interestic 

I wonder how Konohamaru vs. Naruto will turn out :33


----------



## zlatko (Apr 7, 2011)

Thgilnoom said:


> There's TV Tokyo's website with a poster and short trailer:



can someone translate what they where talking in the trailer ????


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 7, 2011)

OH MY GOD!! Naruto in prison!! Where is the plot?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*

From what i understand that prison contain 3 dangerous ninja and Naruto, for attacking A, is one of them. Cool but is me or the Raikage has two arms ?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 7, 2011)

But why Shippuuden isn't written in the title?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2011)

looks interesting naruto and A are fighting on the trailer


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 7, 2011)

Trailer Sub Ita

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuOh4lD-Y78&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 7, 2011)

The trailer showed it look like Naruto was fighting Raikage.


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been disappointed by these movies every time, I want to hope, but I know I'll be let down in the end. Shonen films always fail to deliver.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 7, 2011)

as ia saw the movie blood prison will be realised on 7/30 but the thing with konohamuru nad naruto on 6/18 and what was the story i didnt understand a thing


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2011)

zlatko said:


> as ia saw the movie blood prison will be realised on 7/30 but the thing with konohamuru nad naruto on 6/18 and what was the story i didnt understand a thing



because konohamaru is not part of the movie it will just be a short ova or something like that. separate short


----------



## zlatko (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok who understands Japanese pliss translate the video becouse i dont know whats the plot naruto fighting the raikage why was he inprisoned with sealing jutsy and stuff like that


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 7, 2011)

Blood??? Prison??? Did I heard something interesting??? 

Though yeah, Naruto movies always fail to deliver, except for the 3rd movie because there wasn't a filler girl. Pretty much proved that any Naruto movie with a girl would most probably suck. So... as long as there isn't any filler girl showing up in that trailer I'm interested for now


----------



## zlatko (Apr 7, 2011)

i dont know why do you hate the naruto movie's i liked them all except for the movie bonds the rest where awsome cant wait to watch lost tower and blood prison and for blood prison we'll have to wait for a year for DVD realise :'(


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 7, 2011)

*Here the trailer that air after #206

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2_c5izfcqo[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 7, 2011)

WTF, A(Raikage) is in the movie?? Seriously?? so this movie is going to make place after the Pain Invasion arc or after the 5 Kage Summit arc?? cuz what we can see here is A has his shirt off and he doesn't take it off and show his abilities until the 5 Kage Summit arc.........


----------



## zlatko (Apr 7, 2011)

i think is bouth the first movie trailer shows us naruto fighting pain i think is little bit of pain arc little bit kage sumit and somthing new the prison thing anybody agrees with me ????


----------



## insane111 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> WTF, A(Raikage) is in the movie?? Seriously?? so this movie is going to make place after the Pain Invasion arc or after the 5 Kage Summit arc?? cuz what we can see here is A has his shirt off and he doesn't take it off and show his abilities until the 5 Kage Summit arc.........



So what's the problem? The Kage Summit arc ends in June, and the movie is August 30th.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 7, 2011)

insane111 said:


> So what's the problem? The Kage Summit arc ends in June, and the movie is August 30th.


You have a good point and their going into the next arc after the arc ends in May-June so true, but I liked it in order even if the movies don't really interest me. So I guess this movie takes place after the 5 Kage Summit arc.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Here the trailer that air after #206
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2_c5izfcqo[/YOUTUBE]*



Interesting. Guess the movie will be about Naruto breaking out of prison with the help of the movie characters and perhaps some of the Rookies, if they are also included.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 7, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> You have a good point and their going into the next arc after the arc ends in May-June so true, but I liked it in order even if the movies don't really interest me.* So I guess this movie takes place after the 5 Kage Summit arc.*


but the Raikage have both his hands:amazed

could be one of those early preview were the scene doesn't appear in the movie.


----------



## Addy (Apr 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Here the trailer that air after #206
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2_c5izfcqo[/YOUTUBE]*



bad naruto? asshole naruto? cool naruto? the naruto i always wanted to see? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



if they are they are gonna fuck this shit, i will rape them in the mouth


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 7, 2011)

So Naruto is taking the role of this move's damsel in distress, huh.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 7, 2011)

i bet naruto's just covering for someone in jail or he got caught so he get close to someone or something. I do wonder what those marks on naruto mean. Chains? Stuff to unable chakra? He's already handcuffed and can't do anything.


----------



## Addy (Apr 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> So Naruto is taking the role of this move's damsel in distress, huh.



no. he is taking the role of the badass....... hopefully.


or maybe that guy from prison break?  

i am gonna save you sasuke from prison and then still call the sequel "blood prison" even if we are outside of prison 

when is the next trailer come out? if i remember right, they come out with the new movie release on DVD......... when is the last movie DVD release comes out anyway?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> but the Raikage have both his hands:amazed
> 
> could be one of those early preview were the scene doesn't appear in the movie.


True or the movie really does take place after the Pain Invasion arc.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 7, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> i bet naruto's just covering for someone in jail or he got caught so he get close to someone or something. I do wonder what those marks on naruto mean. Chains? Stuff to unable chakra? He's already handcuffed and can't do anything.



maybe he is chained/sealed not to leave the vilage or somthing like that like in the third movie when he was in jail becouse he wanted to save sasuke


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 7, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Interesting. Guess the movie will be about Naruto breaking out of prison with the help of the movie characters and perhaps some of the Rookies, if they are also included.



Prison Break Naruto version?


----------



## zlatko (Apr 7, 2011)

nice both i dont want to finish crapy like the real prison break i meen four seasons of runing and when they are free he dies sucks 
PS:Nachrael i like your sig


----------



## Beniyo (Apr 7, 2011)

*new promotrailer*

NEW HQ TRAILER!!! CHECK 
Manga


----------



## zlatko (Apr 7, 2011)

Beniyo said:


> NEW HQ TRAILER!!! CHECK
> Manga



it's the same not new


----------



## vered (Apr 7, 2011)

well it seems naruto is fighting the raikage in that little scene.you can see the cape and if you stop his clothes are clear below.look at 0.5 and you'll see.
why would naruto fight/attack the raikage?
is that really naruto?


----------



## calimike (Apr 7, 2011)

insane111 said:


> So what's the problem? The Kage Summit arc ends in June, and the movie is August 30th.


According to 4th pic, Movie is start on July 30 not August 30.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2011)

"BRUDDO PRISOUN!"


Never change Japan. Never change.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 7, 2011)

Shirtless Naruto


----------



## Demonofnaruto (Apr 7, 2011)

IF THIS IS ABOUT PRISON WHERE THE HELL IS THE FUCKING SAGE MODE!


----------



## Demonofnaruto (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh wait.....THE RAIKAGE IS FIGHTING NARUTO!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 7, 2011)

hopefully there aren't any showers in the blood prison.


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 8, 2011)

Shirtless Naruto.   

Raikage Vs Naruto.  pek 

Goddamn, I'm definitely going to watch this.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2011)

The prison looks really cool. 



Fireball said:


> "BRUDDO PRISOUN!"
> 
> 
> Never change Japan. Never change.





Yea it kinda ruinned the whole trailer with their lol Engrish.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 8, 2011)

to bad i will have to wait for an year to wach it  if i am abble to go to japan i will defenetly wach this movie without understanding a thing


----------



## neverlandvictim (Apr 8, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> The prison looks really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Trust me you've only seen the tip of the Iceberg when it comes to their Engrish.


----------



## DeDeMouse (Apr 8, 2011)

hey, i found the new trailer with English subtitle ;

*trailer ver 1*
[YOUTUBE]axF8-7KigQY[/YOUTUBE]
*trailer ver 2*
[YOUTUBE]cqsP5kPcKCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zlatko (Apr 8, 2011)

DeDeMouse said:


> hey, i found the new trailer with English subtitle ;
> 
> *trailer ver 1*
> [YOUTUBE]axF8-7KigQY[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Nice the second i didnt know what was speaking but criminal naruto and striped from his powers that i like to see yeeee cant wait


----------



## liborek3 (Apr 8, 2011)

tektek.org
Official movie website.

New movie has 4 chara designers: Tetsuya Nishio, Hirofumi Suzuki, Hiroyuki Yamashita and Koji Yabuno.


----------



## braves41 (Apr 8, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> tektek.org
> Official movie website.
> 
> New movie has 4 chara designers: Tetsuya Nishio, Hirofumi Suzuki, Hiroyuki Yamashita and Koji Yabuno.


Yamashita already did some design for last year's movie, but it's still surprising that he and Yabuno are going to be working in that capacity for this movie. Looks promising so far.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 8, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> tektek.org
> Official movie website.
> 
> New movie has 4 chara designers: Tetsuya Nishio, Hirofumi Suzuki, Hiroyuki Yamashita and Koji Yabuno.



can someone translate what was writen on the site ????


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 8, 2011)

*Original creator: Masashi Kishimoto

Director: Masahiko Murata

Screenplay:Akira Higashiyama

Character Design:
Hirofumi Suzuki
Tetsuya Nishio
Hiroyuki Yamashita
Koji Yabuno

Music:
-yaiba-
Yasuharu Takanashi*


----------



## braves41 (Apr 8, 2011)

The screenplay is being done by a novelist named . It looks like he's written some *Naruto *books before. 

"Turd on the Run" lol


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 8, 2011)

*Thanx Braves41, I edited my post and I heard the Naruto books are good *


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 8, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> hopefully there aren't any showers in the blood prison.



Lol why? If Sasuke would be there I quess Naruto wouldn't mind picking up a soap.


Btw, isn't it little ironic that according to this movie, they "take off" shinobi's ninjutsu skills if they kill people? Hmm, I wonder on what purpose shinobi's were to begin with.


----------



## neshru (Apr 8, 2011)

braves41 said:


> "Turd on the Run" lol


Is that the name of one of the Naruto books?

Actually, there _are _Naruto books? What do they talk about?



Animeblue said:


> *
> Character Design:
> Hirofumi Suzuki
> Tetsuya Nishio
> ...


It's too bad Yamashita seems to be getting more and more important roles at Pierrot. He really doesn't get the chance to come up with incredible animated scenes anymore


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 8, 2011)

When will we get the plot? Monday?


----------



## braves41 (Apr 8, 2011)

neshru said:


> Is that the name of one of the Naruto books?
> 
> Actually, there _are _Naruto books? What do they talk about?


That's the subtitle for one of his other books. Looks like it was his debut novel. 

From what I can tell, it looks like he  that Jiraiya was working on in the original story.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 8, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> Screenplay:Akira Higashiyama



Holy shit, they finally grew a brain and replaced the awful writer responsible for the last 4 movies. Maybe this one actually has a chance to not be horrible now.


----------



## shenigami (Apr 8, 2011)

Link removed

YO! What about the NAruto VS Konohamaru thing ? it will gonna be a OAV or something like that, realesed direct to DVD or in Japanese cinema ?
Some one can translate plz  (& sorry for my bad english ^^')


----------



## Addy (Apr 8, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> hopefully there aren't any showers in the blood prison.



so that it why naruto is busting out of prison and fighting a giant black guy in prison


----------



## JAPPO (Apr 8, 2011)

The plot for this movie is hilariously stupid. But I've hated every Naruto movie. They're just FUCKING BORING.

However, if they turn this into a classic prison movie with plenty of comedy and anal rape, I may be inclined to watch it.


----------



## kx11 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Naruto Shippuden Movie 5: Blood Prison*

Raikage is in this movie ?


Ero-Senn1n


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 9, 2011)

Junki Takegami was replaced?? ALL WITH JOY.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 9, 2011)

*what so bad about Junki Takegami *


----------



## insane111 (Apr 9, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *what so bad about Junki Takegami *



Recycling the exact same story format for 4 movies in a row tends to get old.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 9, 2011)

here is the facebook page for Naruto shippuden blood prison  evrybody join


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 9, 2011)

That Naruto sure don't look Naruto in that trailer. Maybe it is an impostor?


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2011)

insane111 said:


> Recycling the exact same story format for 4 movies in a row tends to get old.



you mean he is the idiot who wrote shippuden 1? the same story of naruto movie 1?

shippuden 2? the same story of naruto movie 2?

shippuden 3? crap story?

shippuden 4? crappy time travel story?





Rokudaime said:


> That Naruto sure don't look Naruto in that trailer. Maybe it is an impostor?



that will ruin the entire movie for me


----------



## rac585 (Apr 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> that will ruin the entire movie for me



 inb4 sasuke henge into naruto to perform a dirty deed


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 9, 2011)

Rac said:


> inb4 sasuke henge into naruto to perform a dirty deed



Sasuke will Chidori Spear his ass :ho.


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2011)

Rac said:


> inb4 sasuke henge into naruto to perform a dirty deed



as long as it is a canon character and not filler, i don't have a problem.


----------



## Suibi (Apr 9, 2011)

The promote looks promising, but I take them as a grain of salts. I'm not courage enough to hold any hope with the movie.



Addy said:


> that will ruin the entire movie for me



Remember what did the 1st movie tease with us?? OMG, NARUTO'S DEATH!? and the truth was only his 10 secs dream. .


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 9, 2011)

The only trailer to hold real footage is the one that comes out close to release that's always like a minute and a half long. Before that you can't trust anything.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 9, 2011)

noooooo

I'm sooo glad that they replaced Junki Takegami, now this movie plot seems INTERESTING and appariently he made up his own original naruto plot in a book, so he would have been a better choice to make better plots for Naruto movies before, no damsel in distress bullshit here


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this short.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 9, 2011)

It would be nice if they talked about how prison worked in the ninja world.  I would imagine a seal is placed on you so you can't use ninjutsu and such...  It has potential for something interesting, the sage mode parts and prison parts look good.  Hopefully it will not disappoint. 

Unlike the rest, I don't mind Shippuuden movies, I have enjoyed most of them I think...the first 3 of part 1 Naruto was awful, just a waste of time


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 9, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> It would be nice if they talked about how prison worked in the ninja world.  I would imagine a seal is placed on you so you can't use ninjutsu and such...  It has potential for something interesting, the sage mode parts and prison parts look good.  Hopefully it will not disappoint.
> 
> Unlike the rest, I don't mind Shippuuden movies, I have enjoyed most of them I think...the first 3 of part 1 Naruto was awful, just a waste of time


I agree, but in my opinion majority of Naruto movies suck except 2-3 of them like the 3rd one of part 1, 1st one of Shippuden & 3rd one, they fucked up Sasuke's role in the 2nd one so hard, Junki Takegami really pissed me off with that movie glad they removed his ass from the films hopefully they can do the same for the upcoming filler arcs.

  Furthermore, this new writer Akira Higashiyama won an award for two good successful novels as a good writer, so this seems like the 5th movie will be a success, not only that, atleast this teaser trailer already shows that the plot revolves around ninjas as Naruto is being accused for assassination something that actually happens when your an actual "ninja", none of that emo bullshit where the character turns good in the end cuz of Naruto's sweet words.

  Even tho Sasuke won't be in this film, I'm looking forward to it, Naruto being accused for assassinating 2 Kiri & 3 Iwa Ninjas and attacked Ei aka Raikage?? INTERESTING INDEED...................


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2011)

Suibi said:


> Remember what did the 1st movie tease with us?? OMG, NARUTO'S DEATH!? and the truth was only his 10 secs dream. .



it's like what they did with sasuke being in the second movie


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2011)

I love the movie's poster, looks badass.


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2011)

wait a minute. i saw konohameru in the trailer............... i think i know the plot:

1- konohameru is kidnapped or is ill or some shit. anyway, he needs naruto's help.
2- the only way for naruto to help konohameru is to break the law. 

goddammit konohameru. now it's lame again  

let's see how generic it will be


----------



## neverlandvictim (Apr 9, 2011)

I wonder if Hinata will visit Naruto in the prison for a conjugal visit.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 9, 2011)

Certainly the one is not the real Naruto in the trailer. The real Naruto will end up in jail and will know other "criminals", they also innocent, accused of horrible crimes. A very strong ninja made ​​these crimes actually who is disguised in Naruto and other ninjas. Naruto will join forces with other "criminals" and try to discover the truth and say to be innocent. The plot could be this. And I think the theme of this movie will be the suffering of the prison and misunderstanding.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 9, 2011)

*Well the plot of movies always try to mirror the arcs that currently running in both manga and anime somehow*


----------



## slickcat (Apr 9, 2011)

i wanna see the fight with raikage, both are melee freaks, should be interesting. Not interested in the plot, just the fights, havent seen any good fights in the movie since the movie 2 younger naruto one and temujin


----------



## Demonofnaruto (Apr 9, 2011)

*lol, another ruined naruto movie*

so basically, instead of seeing Naruto do any cool fights with his jutus, we are going to see an imposter of him fight, while the real one just hides in jail and talks to prisoners about their lives...


----------



## slickcat (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah, pretty much, its obvious its an imposter. but if he can fight raikage for atleast 2 mins long, must be some good filler imposter


----------



## tori22 (Apr 9, 2011)

I for one loved all of the naruto movies, I think they're all really good despite what everyone else is saying. However I think this movie looks a lot darker than the other movies, I just can't imagine this. Too dark, yet still I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 9, 2011)

tori22 said:


> I for one loved all of the naruto movies, I think they're all really good despite what everyone else is saying. However I think this movie looks a lot darker than the other movies, I just can't imagine this. Too dark, yet still I think it looks pretty good.



It does...honestly Naruto going to prison for murder? Lol this sounds like a Baki the Grappler Plot.



JAPPO said:


> The plot for this movie is hilariously stupid. But I've hated every Naruto movie. They're just FUCKING BORING.
> 
> However, if they turn this into a classic prison movie with plenty of comedy and anal rape, I may be inclined to watch it.



Dont drop the soap Naruto!



Ryder1000 said:


> I agree, but in my opinion majority of Naruto movies suck except 2-3 of them like the 3rd one of part 1, 1st one of Shippuden & 3rd one, they fucked up Sasuke's role in the 2nd one so hard, Junki Takegami really pissed me off with that movie glad they removed his ass from the films hopefully they can do the same for the upcoming filler arcs.
> 
> Furthermore, this new writer Akira Higashiyama won an award for two good successful novels as a good writer, so this seems like the 5th movie will be a success, not only that, atleast this teaser trailer already shows that the plot revolves around ninjas as Naruto is being accused for assassination something that actually happens when your an actual "ninja", none of that emo bullshit where the character turns good in the end cuz of Naruto's sweet words.
> 
> Even tho Sasuke won't be in this film, I'm looking forward to it, Naruto being accused for assassinating 2 Kiri & 3 Iwa Ninjas and attacked Ei aka Raikage?? INTERESTING INDEED...................




Movie 3 of the 1st series are you serious? Animal panic was the worst shitfest Ive ever seen. I cant see movie 4 being much worse despite the bad reviews, but we'll find out in 2 weeks. Also to me the 3rd shipuuden movie is the best. Then the original 1st and 2nd movies and the first shipuuden and bonds were all entertaining. just the 3rd Naruto movie sucked besides rock lees fights.

Im optimistic this one will be pretty good though considering Sennin Naruto and the writer. And the plot of him assasinating Iwa and Kiri Jounin and being able to go toe to toe with E, whoever it is must be an opponent worthy of sage mode.


----------



## Demonofnaruto (Apr 9, 2011)

so........................................................how are they going to make the real naruto fight and go into sage mode in this movie if he;s stuck in a fricking jail.................i hate naruto movies


----------



## MS81 (Apr 9, 2011)

what the crap Raikage doing in the movie???


----------



## tori22 (Apr 9, 2011)

Guys these are all based off of assumptions. Naruto could be wanted or something and leave the village in the beginning. No one said it's gonna completely take place in jail.


----------



## DeDeMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey, i found new updated version of extended trailer of Naruto movie Blood Prison.

[YOUTUBE]Rg3cAiCmdG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## braves41 (Apr 9, 2011)

I can't believe the amount of hate Movie 3 gets. It might be a rehash of the Land of Waves arc (even Tsuru admited that's where he got the idea), but I still think it's my fave (haven't seen *Shippuden *movies 2 and onward). The final act and the scene on the boat in the storm are what make that movie for me. 

Just because Junki Takegami is the scriptwriter doesn't mean that he's responsible for the whole damsel in distress story being repeated ad nauseum. The concept for these movies usually come from the producers and the director who hash out the general outline (the setting, characters, basic outline of the story), who then look for a scriptwriter who can be add in the finer details. Since Takegami is also the editor for TV show's scripts, he was probably involved in those initial talks too, but you can't blame everything on him.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 10, 2011)

DeDeMouse said:


> Hey, i found new updated version of extended trailer of Naruto movie Blood Prison.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Rg3cAiCmdG8[/YOUTUBE]



So it was actually for other charges.

He is obviously getting framed.

If he can't use Ninjutsu, then he'll just have to rely on Taijutsu and perhaps even Kyuubi. Or meditate to enter Sage Mode.

Thanks for the extended trailer!


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 10, 2011)

Something tells me Naruto is given a death sentence, and he must clear his innocence before his time is up.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Apr 10, 2011)

Poor Naruto, saves the place and what does he get? Thrown in prison. Naruto, don't save them again, you'll just get hated the next day >>


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2011)

The darker the movie is the better. I need something else for a change.

Thanks for the extended trailer.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2011)

they said he killed 5 jounins and attacking A not bad


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 10, 2011)

"He" killed 3 Kirikagure jounins plus 2 Iwakagure jounins and attacked the Raikage! 

I liked the movie's poster, the one with Naruto and the barbed wire (that is the movie's poster, right?).

In some places prisoners have orange cloth


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 10, 2011)

DO WANT for multiple reasons ranging from YES naruto! to oh god shirtless
oh god oh god oh god oh god oh


----------



## Selva (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm liking the sound of this movie so far pek the story has potentials to be good, plus we get to see Raikage and SM Naruto in epic animation :WOW


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Apr 10, 2011)

Sort of interested.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 10, 2011)

Probably the most interest I've had in the Naruto movies since the first one.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 10, 2011)

Demonofnaruto said:


> so........................................................how are they going to make the real naruto fight and go into sage mode in this movie if he;s stuck in a fricking jail.................i hate naruto movies



Well he was imprisoned with his chakra sealed in movie 1. Wasnt he able to get his Kyuubi chakra out, or was it the girl who freed him (cant remember) etiher way he'll get out with Sage mode from the stillness and the help of the frogs, kyuubi, or just skills



braves41 said:


> I can't believe the amount of hate Movie 3 gets. It might be a rehash of the Land of Waves arc (even Tsuru admited that's where he got the idea), but I still think it's my fave (haven't seen *Shippuden *movies 2 and onward). The final act and the scene on the boat in the storm are what make that movie for me.
> 
> Just because Junki Takegami is the scriptwriter doesn't mean that he's responsible for the whole damsel in distress story being repeated ad nauseum. The concept for these movies usually come from the producers and the director who hash out the general outline (the setting, characters, basic outline of the story), who then look for a scriptwriter who can be add in the finer details. Since Takegami is also the editor for TV show's scripts, he was probably involved in those initial talks too, but you can't blame everything on him.



The land of waves arc was an excellent piece of storytelling. Movie 3 was more of a joke than the fillers out at the time this came into theaters. I'll agree to disagree but overall it was just a bad movie.
I'd encourage you to watch shipuuden movie 2 and 3 though, 3 especially IMO the best movie yet. I also liked the original movie 2 alot, maybe because of the appearance of gaara and the battles though I realize the middle was a bit slow.


----------



## Alien (Apr 10, 2011)

Does anyone know when the ost for this is coming out ?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 10, 2011)

saiya-jin said:


> Something tells me Naruto is given a death sentence, and he must clear his innocence before his time is up.



Perhaps. Though I imagined that would be up to Tsunade and the Rookies to sort out while Naruto manages to get by in the prison.



Majin Lu said:


> "He" killed 3 Kirikagure jounins plus 2 Iwakagure jounins and attacked the Raikage!
> 
> I liked the movie's poster, the one with Naruto and the barbed wire (that is the movie's poster, right?).
> 
> In some places prisoners have orange cloth



So far it's the only thing we have.



Badass. 

Maybe the other prisioners will also be shirtless because their crimes sentenced them to be striped of their shinobi abilities and will sport that seal that Naruto has.

Hmm, with Ninjutsu and Genjutsu off the way, maybe this movie will feel more ninja-ish, if you know what I mean.



Alien said:


> Does anyone know when the ost for this is coming out ?



Not in a long while. Movie premiers July 30th, the OST will come out after 2 months at best (I am basing myself from the 3rd and 4th's OST release).


----------



## Adagio (Apr 10, 2011)

I wasn't sure if this was posted already, I couldn't be bothered to check throughout the thread. If it was posted already, my apologies 

[YOUTUBE]f2_c5izfcqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought it would be lame, but after these recent trailers, I'm excited for this.


----------



## mgbenz (Apr 10, 2011)

Demonofnaruto said:


> so........................................................how are they going to make the real naruto fight and go into sage mode in this movie if he;s stuck in a fricking jail.................i hate naruto movies



So like how many times are you gonna say the movies suck before you shut up about it?


----------



## kx11 (Apr 10, 2011)

i could care-less about naruto in this movie , all i wanna see is some raikage ass kicking


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 10, 2011)

oooo I wonder if Naruto gets framed for a crime and put on death row. Oh my goodness, he looked so sexy in that jail cell, and that intense look heeeee *swoons and turns to mush*


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, this looks cool.


----------



## Hisokaomi (Apr 11, 2011)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> oooo I wonder if Naruto gets framed for a crime and put on death row. Oh my goodness, he looked so sexy in that jail cell, and that intense look heeeee *swoons and turns to mush*



 Cannot agree more. He's so damn sexy that I'm having a lot of hentai thoughts already.

As Naruto is a jinchuuriki, I bet they will want to suck the kyuubi out of him before they kill him. The Konoha eldery will definitely go craze with Naruto's arrest.

Wonder if there will be a mass prison break out scene.. Hm....


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 11, 2011)

saw the trailer the other day, it was weird how naruto phased his clothes.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 11, 2011)

Hisokaomi said:


> Cannot agree more. He's so damn sexy that I'm having a lot of hentai thoughts already.
> 
> As Naruto is a jinchuuriki, I bet they will want to suck the kyuubi out of him before they kill him. The Konoha eldery will definitely go craze with Naruto's arrest.
> 
> Wonder if there will be a mass prison break out scene.. Hm....



Nope, the act of removing the Kyuubi would kill him anyways XD


----------



## Hisokaomi (Apr 11, 2011)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> Nope, the act of removing the Kyuubi would kill him anyways XD



*head desk*  I almost forgot about that... Wow, I guess there'll be a mass rescue Naruto action by the other Konoha ninjas. I won't be surprise if someone in Kumoi tries to frame Naruto in order to steal Kyuubi from Konoha.

Naruto should also wear his Konoha head band. It makes him even sexier.  *More hentai thoughts in mind*


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey see here! Is the plot?


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like Naruto is jailed for attacking the Raikage? Maybe he's framed. And the little short in the beginning is Naruto retaking the chuunin exams with Konohamaru XD


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 11, 2011)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> And the little short in the beginning is Naruto retaking the chuunin exams with Konohamaru XD



Nice. Looking forward to this more than the movie. 



...although I would have liked Kishi to do something canon with that...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay, this looks fucking badass. I'm all ears for this one.


----------



## tori22 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think, contrary to everyone's predictions, that he will bust out of jail and be on the run instead. He will never really be in jail, he'll just be getting chased. Hope Im wrong tho


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 11, 2011)

tori22 said:


> I think, contrary to everyone's predictions, that he will bust out of jail and be on the run instead. He will never really be in jail, he'll just be getting chased. Hope Im wrong tho



That would kinda make the title "blood prison" irrelivant though.


----------



## erivar (Apr 12, 2011)

I got excited when i read the title of the new movie even though there has yet to be one i've liked among the ones i've attempted to watch. Then i was intrigued and very interested when i saw the teaser.  Then it became revealed that Sasuke won't be in this movie and i lost my enthusiasm and interest instantly.   Another one i won't be watching.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey you can know something more about the movie here:


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 12, 2011)

The magic of google translate:




> [Movie News Shinematoudei] animated popular "NARUTO - Naruto -" The official title of a new film NARUTO-Naruto Movie [-] Prison Blood decided to Naruto to be imprisoned in jail, revealed the contents of the impact . The movie will clash with Konohamaru and Naruto s the fire? Naruto VS Konohamaru!] And will be screened at the same time, this year's NARUTO - Naruto -] was found to be a double feature showing the previous year as well.
> 
> With the same name by his comic series by Masashi Kishimoto in Shonen Jump week, popular options from the anime as well as overseas in Japan "NARUTO - Naruto -." 8 and his first movie Movie NARUTO - Naruto - Prison Blood is on stage, Cliff, where sinners are said to be non-prison escapee located Defending the Flag, Castle 鬼灯 (You Hoozukiji). Lightning Country, and the attempted assassination of the village head of hiding Raikage, Naruto was accused of killing the ninja and hiding behind the rocks, it would have been imprisoned in this place called Blood aka Prison ! Lord of the castle, "Wu Wei (Peel)" at this point of losing the ability to manipulate the most powerful prison art, and Naruto's life be targeted by someone, or can prove his innocence to survive? The mystery and intrigue and whirling on this island? Drawing the battle between Naruto and his friends seek the truth.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Large pictures of the movie and Konohamaru short posters_


----------



## Zorp (Apr 12, 2011)

Shawshank Naruto


----------



## zlatko (Apr 12, 2011)

insane111 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Large pictures of the movie and Konohamaru short posters_



where have you found this pictures


----------



## berserking_fury (Apr 12, 2011)

saiya-jin said:


> The magic of google translate:



 I love how one of his crimes is "hiding behind the rocks".


----------



## Gortef (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea that made me laugh aswell. Oh Google Translate, how you never cease to amuse me.

It's almost like from a Monty Python flick.

"Your honor, I hereby present you the crimes of the defendant Uzumaki Naruto."
"Very well, let me hear them."
_*cough*_ "First he is being accused of killing the ninja."
"That is most certainly a serious crime indeed. Anything else"
"Secondly he is being accused of hiding behind..." _*cue dramatic music*_ "... *the rock*"
_*gasp*_ "That is outrageous!! What kind of a monster does that!? Straight to prison I say, straight to prison!"


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 12, 2011)

They're going to be talking about this on AxA and some other show called E something. It's going to be all this week. Wonder if anything new will be shown.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 12, 2011)

> where have you found this pictures



Register


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm SOOO glad Junki Takegami was replaced, I just found out that he was one of the mains who wrote the plot for DG:GT, no wonder why GT was poorly written, thank god they took him out and replace with a WAY better writer.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 13, 2011)

劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-ブラッド･プリズン」情報 
A×A、Eネ！で「劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-ブラッド･プリズン」情報などの最新情報が紹介されます。
※放送時間は予告無く変更になる場合があります。 

放送スケジュール

▼A×A
　4/13（水）深夜2時50分～
　4/14（木）深夜3時05分～
　4/15（金）深夜3時～

▼Eネ！
　4/16（土）深夜2時35分～
　4/17（日）深夜2時05分～

by Link removed

Wow what is it? Info??


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 13, 2011)

^Why don't you just run that through a translator?
Apparently these are the times when info will be released.  On TV or something.

4 / 13 (Wed) at 02:00 - 50 minutes
4 / 14 (Thursday) night - 3:5
4 / 15 (Fri) 3:00 - midnight

4 / 16 (Sat) at 02:00 - 35 minutes
4 / 17 (Sun) 2am - 05 minutes


----------



## zlatko (Apr 13, 2011)

all we need is someone from japane now to tell us what will it be
here is the page translated


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 13, 2011)

> 4 / 13 (Wed) at 02:00 - 50 minutes
> 4 / 14 (Thursday) night - 3:5
> 4 / 15 (Fri) 3:00 - midnight
> 
> ...



If they are videos I hope that someone upload them on YouTube.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 13, 2011)

New WSJ cover is about the movie. I hope there is some new info.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Apr 14, 2011)

Awe flip I love that image of Naruto freakin awesome and now I'm even more excited for this film.


----------



## Addy (Apr 14, 2011)

this has nothing to do with SM as the trailer said but it's 10 times better than SM............ i hope


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol at those pictures, looks like he's in a concentration camp.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 14, 2011)

Are there new info from WSJ?


----------



## zlatko (Apr 14, 2011)

has any new info been relised ????


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 14, 2011)

However it will get a clear file with the sale of tickets this Saturday where there will the movie plot!


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> However it will get a clear file with the sale of tickets this Saturday where there will the movie plot!


There should be an OFFICIAL trailer for the movie either tomorrow or Saturday with the actual theme song for the movie.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 14, 2011)

> There should be an OFFICIAL trailer for the movie either tomorrow or Saturday with the actual theme song for the movie.



Really? Isn't it in June??


----------



## tori22 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey guys, maybe in the poster naruto's standing OUTSIDE the prison?????? And maybe the movie actually has nothing to do with going to jail?????? Lol I would laugh so frickin hard if they did that japan would have trolled us so hard!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 15, 2011)

チェック：日本だけでなく海外でも絶大な人気を誇るアニメシリーズ「NARUTO -ナルト-」の劇場版第8弾。ブラッド・プリズンの異名を持つ罪人収監所・鬼灯城（ほおずきじょう）を舞台に、投獄されたナルトが、潔白を証明すべく真相を求める戦いを描く。監督は『劇場版 NARUTO-ナルト- 疾風伝 ザ・ロストタワー』のむらた雅彦、脚本を「NARUTO -ナルト- ド根性忍伝」の東山彰良が担当。脱獄不可能な孤島で巨大な陰謀に挑むナルトたちの戦いの行方に注目。

ストーリー：雲隠れの里の長である雷影暗殺未遂と、霧隠れと岩隠れの上忍を殺害した罪に問われたナルトは、ブラッド・プリズンといわれる罪人収監所・鬼灯城（ほおずきじょう）に投獄される。城の主「無為（むい）」が操る最強の禁固術により力を奪われるこの場所で、何者かに命を狙われるナルト。無実を証明すべく、事件の真相を追うナルトと仲間たちの戦いが始まる。


----------



## Thgilnoom (Apr 16, 2011)

Dear Google translator help us out:

Check-in: anime series also boasts a hugely popular in Japan and abroad "NARUTO - Naruto -" Movie in the eighth bullet. Criminals imprisoned at the castle lights demon possesses the title of Prison Blood (You Hoozukiji) stage, Naruto was imprisoned, in order to draw a fight for the truth vindicate. NARUTO-Naruto Movie Directed [-] Masahiko Nomurata Shippuden: The Lost Tower, the script "NARUTO - Naruto - Shinobu Tsutae Willpower" in charge of Higashiyama Akira. Our focus on the whereabouts of Naruto fighting a huge challenge to conspiracy island jailbreak impossible.

Story: The attempted assassination of hiding Raikage is the head of the village, Naruto was accused of killing the shinobi and the hidden mist hiding rock, the castle prison where criminals are said to demon lights Prison Blood (You Hoozukiji) to Be imprisoned. Lord of the castle, "Wu Wei (Peel)" at this point of losing the ability to manipulate the most powerful prison art, and Naruto's life be targeted by someone. In order to prove his innocence, begins a fight between Naruto and his friends seeking the truth of the matter.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 16, 2011)

Another version of the second trailer here:
tektek.org


----------



## Addy (Apr 16, 2011)

Thgilnoom said:


> Story: The attempted assassination of hiding Raikage is the head of the village, Naruto was accused of killing the shinobi and the hidden mist hiding rock, the castle prison where criminals are said to demon lights Prison Blood (You Hoozukiji) to Be imprisoned. Lord of the castle, "Wu Wei (Peel)" at this point of losing the ability to manipulate the most powerful prison art, and Naruto's life be targeted by someone. In order to prove his innocence, begins a fight between Naruto and his friends seeking the truth of the matter.



so naruto is not evil?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Another version of the second trailer here:
> tektek.org


I'm still waiting for the official trailer with the theme song man, it should come out today.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 16, 2011)

i can't believe how lame that trailer was.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 16, 2011)

> I'm still waiting for the official trailer with the theme song man, it should come out today.



I don't think. It will be in the middle of June, I think on June 17th because we had the long trailer with the theme song on 18th June last year.


----------



## geG (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> ストーリー：雲隠れの里の長である雷影暗殺未遂と、霧隠れと岩隠れの上忍を殺害した罪に問われたナルトは、ブラッド・プリズンといわれる罪人収監所・鬼灯城（ほおずきじょう）に投獄される。城の主「無為（むい）」が操る最強の禁固術により力を奪われるこの場所で、何者かに命を狙われるナルト。無実を証明すべく、事件の真相を追うナルトと仲間たちの戦いが始まる。



First paragraph is mostly stuff we already know plus stuff that's in the second paragraph, so I'll skip it

Story: After being captured for attempting to assassinate the leader of Kumogakure, the Raikage, and killing Jounin from Kirigakure and Iwagakure, Naruto is imprisoned in Hoozukijou, a criminal containment facility also known as the Blood Prison. The master of the castle, Mui, uses the ultimate imprisonment jutsu to steal power from the prisoners. In this place, something is aiming for Naruto's life. The battle to prove his innocence and uncover the truth has begun for Naruto and his friends.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 16, 2011)

> First paragraph is mostly stuff we already know plus stuff that's in the second paragraph, so I'll skip it
> 
> Story: After being captured for attempting to assassinate the leader of Kumogakure, the Raikage, and killing Jounin from Kirigakure and Iwagakure, Naruto is imprisoned in Hoozukijou, a criminal containment facility also known as the Blood Prison. The master of the castle, Mui, uses the ultimate imprisonment jutsu to steal power from the prisoners. In this place, something is aiming for Naruto's life. The battle to prove his innocence and uncover the truth has begun for Naruto and his friends.



Thank you very much Geg!!


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 16, 2011)

First time,I can say,the plot is really promising.Meanwhile FMA makes a Naruto-type movie,which made me utterly sad,Naruto tries a difference.I hope all Shounen series start to make original plots for their movies.
Because kicking fillain ass,savingthe filler girl is not fun anymore.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 16, 2011)

This is the story of the short movie Naruto VS Konohamaru:

ストーリー：里で一番の忍者になるため過酷な修行に励んできたナルトは、かつて挑んだ中忍試験に再び挑戦することに。そこへ三代目火影の孫であり、幼いころからナルトを兄貴分として慕ってきた木ノ葉丸も参加することになる。互いに優れた潜在能力を持つ、ライバル忍者同士が激突する熱いバトルの行方は……。

Can you translate it, Geg?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> This is the story of the short movie Naruto VS Konohamaru:
> 
> ストーリー：里で一番の忍者になるため過酷な修行に励んできたナルトは、かつて挑んだ中忍試験に再び挑戦することに。そこへ三代目火影の孫であり、幼いころからナルトを兄貴分として慕ってきた木ノ葉丸も参加することになる。互いに優れた潜在能力を持つ、ライバル忍者同士が激突する熱いバトルの行方は……。
> 
> Can you translate it, Geg?


Story: Naruto has been working hard in training to become a ninja in the most severe in the village, and decided to try once again challenged the Chuunin exams. And three grandchildren Hokage there will also participate in this and have been yearning Konohamaru Naruto as a big brother from an early age. Together with good potential, will clash with a hot battle between the fate of rival ninja ....


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 16, 2011)

I normally don't care about Naruto movies anymore, but I'm interested in this movie since it's a new SKILLED good writer and the plot sounds interesting, if A's in the movie, I can predict Bee, Darui, Omoi, Karui, Samui, Chojuro, Ao, Mei Terumi, Onoki, Kurotsuchi & Akatsuchi in the movie, probably Gaara will be in it. I think the film takes place after the 5 Kage Summit arc rather after the Pain Invasion arc.


Too bad no Sasuke:'(:


And your right I just remember that the trailer for the 4th movie came with the theme song came in June lmfao, so the same will happen this year.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 16, 2011)

Why are the still making Naruto Movies? I find it hard to believe these things are successful financially.


----------



## tori22 (Apr 17, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Why are the still making Naruto Movies? I find it hard to believe these things are successful financially.



Oh they are.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 18, 2011)

If they do it well, this movie could be one of the most promising, just like the Inheritors of the Will of Fire movie where all characters were given a fair chance to shine. I'm intrigued!


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 18, 2011)

google translate said:
			
		

> Lord of the castle, "Wu Wei (Peel)" at this point of losing the ability to manipulate the most powerful prison


Wu Fei? What? Gundam Wing? Oh. Oh. Nevermind.



Wakattebayo said:


> i can't believe how lame that trailer was.


Believe it!

What's really unbelievable is that when it's subbed next year I'll be watching it, just like all the other movies, in spite of how bad it inevitably will be.

Speaking of which, the other movie (Zah Rasto Tawaa xD) should be coming out on DVD soon, right?


----------



## Ibb (Apr 18, 2011)

ninjaneko said:


> Wu Fei? What? Gundam Wing? Oh. Oh. Nevermind.
> 
> Believe it!
> 
> ...



For the last movie, I just waited for all the fight scenes to be posted on youtube and went over to the anime-gif thread. It let me see the highlights without being bogged down by the rest of the movie.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 18, 2011)

> Speaking of which, the other movie (Zah Rasto Tawaa xD) should be coming out on DVD soon, right?



Next week, Wednesday.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 19, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Next week, Wednesday.



or thursday / friday depends on time difrences


----------



## takanashifan (Apr 19, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Next week, Wednesday.



is anyone getting the limited addition it includes the drama cd and a mini soundtrack album but i really want the mini soundtrack album from takanashi yasuharu if anyone gets it can they post the mini soundtrack up please i will be grateful


----------



## kx11 (Apr 20, 2011)

i just saw the 4th movie ( lost tower ) and boy what a bad movie , they injected the 4th hokage and little kakashi in it just to make it interesting and they failed


----------



## zlatko (Apr 20, 2011)

will there be another trailer or info relised about the movie


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 20, 2011)

kx11 said:


> i just saw the 4th movie ( lost tower ) and boy what a bad movie , they injected the 4th hokage and little kakashi in it just to make it interesting and they failed


And that is the reason why they replaced Junki Takegami, he's such a TERRIBLE writer and they finally grew a brain and decided to replace him, people in Japan even said the 4th Shippuden movie sucked dick, they should have replaced him after the 3rd Shippuden movie.

   This new writer is a great talented writer who won two awards for successful novels, so I can guarantee his writing skills is WAYY superior to that of Junki Takegami, the plot itself already sounds interesting that Naruto is being accused of assassinating 5 ninjas and fighting A(Raikage)??? Interesting indeed


----------



## kx11 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> And that is the reason why they replaced Junki Takegami, he's such a TERRIBLE writer and they finally grew a brain and decided to replace him, people in Japan even said the 4th Shippuden movie sucked dick, they should have replaced him after the 3rd Shippuden movie.
> 
> This new writer is a great talented writer who won two awards for successful novels, so I can guarantee his writing skills is WAYY superior to that of Junki Takegami, the plot itself already sounds interesting that Naruto is being accused of assassinating 5 ninjas and fighting A(Raikage)??? Interesting indeed



no wonder te movie sucked , it was another girl saving crap not to mention the terrible attempts to comedy but to be honest naruto ( the series ) wasn't funny at all


----------



## Nimander (Apr 20, 2011)

Here's to hoping this will be the first movie without a princess/desperately lost female to serve as a "love interest" of some kind for Naruto.  My hopes for this are understandably faint, but hey.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 20, 2011)

regardless, masturbation of the highest level will be achieved
i mean, 

uh

normal fan behavior (of the highest level - oh god)


----------



## PinkiePool (Apr 20, 2011)

So Naruto's going t jail? He better not drop the soap


----------



## meemee (Apr 20, 2011)

This one sounds interesting. I hope it'll be better than the previous ones.

Is movie 4 that bad? I liked the idea of Naruto meeting Yondaime... Oh well, I'll still watch it when it comes out.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 20, 2011)

> And that is the reason why they replaced Junki Takegami, he's such a TERRIBLE writer and they finally grew a brain and decided to replace him, people in Japan even said the 4th Shippuden movie sucked dick, they should have replaced him after the 3rd Shippuden movie.
> 
> This new writer is a great talented writer who won two awards for successful novels, so I can guarantee his writing skills is WAYY superior to that of Junki Takegami, the plot itself already sounds interesting that Naruto is being accused of assassinating 5 ninjas and fighting A(Raikage)??? Interesting indeed



Oh grandiose!! I feel this will be the best Naruto movie!!!


----------



## insane111 (Apr 20, 2011)

meemee said:


> Is movie 4 that bad? I liked the idea of Naruto meeting Yondaime... Oh well, I'll still watch it when it comes out.



There was about 30 minutes of leaked camera footage last year (which included the final fight). From what I saw it was easily the worst movie they've ever done.


----------



## kx11 (Apr 20, 2011)

insane111 said:


> There was about 30 minutes of leaked camera footage last year (which included the final fight). From what I saw it was easily the worst movie they've ever done.



the whole movie is leaked ( cam rip ) with subtitles


----------



## insane111 (Apr 20, 2011)

As of... 1 day ago

A bit late for that


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2011)

it has about 3 minutes shaved off from the beginning


----------



## zlatko (Apr 21, 2011)

any new info


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm excited for this new writer.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 21, 2011)

saiya-jin said:


> I'm excited for this new writer.


Same here, I can tell this will be the BEST Naruto movie, too bad no Sasuke tho


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 21, 2011)

kx11 said:


> no wonder te movie sucked , it was another girl saving crap not to mention the terrible attempts to comedy but to be honest naruto ( the series ) wasn't funny at all


The series has it's moments of comedy.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 21, 2011)

I feel that this year also we will have a camera version RAW of the movie. I hope there will someone brave to do it...


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 21, 2011)

There is no doubt this should be one of the better Naruto movies out there. Everything is lining up quite nice, from staff members to story-wise. I'm hoping they don't mess it up.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 21, 2011)

This better not be a let down like every other Naruto movie, they need to have at least one good one.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 21, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> I feel that this year also we will have a camera version RAW of the movie. I hope there will someone brave to do it...



there was a cam version this year, I remember seeing back in August...it was just really shitty quality though, i just watched the ending.  Probably can find it on youtube or something still...if not just find the old forum thread, was posted in there.

speaking of which, did the new movie(4th Movie) come out yet and who is subbing it?  I may be a week to early, I just remember its near the end of April


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 21, 2011)

> there was a cam version this year, I remember seeing back in August...it was just really shitty quality though, i just watched the ending. Probably can find it on youtube or something still...if not just find the old forum thread, was posted in there.



Yeah, I have those videos saved on my computer.


----------



## Aiku (Apr 21, 2011)

Evil Naruto will demolish everybody.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 23, 2011)

this thread has died will someone revived it


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm more hoping that there won't be another Movie girl. The 3rd movie was better without the movie girl.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm more hoping that there won't be another Movie girl. The 3rd movie was better without the movie girl.



it had a guy instead 

but i agree, more princesses is not the answer. third princes in a row so far?. 

but you know we are asking the impossible when we want no key role filler characters......... especially girls.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 23, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm more hoping that there won't be another Movie girl. The 3rd movie was better without the movie girl.



well the plot will probably be naruto escaping from the prison and founding out who set him up so i dont think there will be girls to rescue


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 24, 2011)

^Yeah, instead Naruto will meet and rescue some wrongfully imprisoned filler guy/girl  Or make friends with a misguided but not-really-a-bad-guy-yet-working-with-them filler character. They will discuss Sasuke (or Naruto will have some Sasuke-related flashback). Somehow I imagine Kiba being in this movie...for no reason. XD

It wouldn't be a Naruto movie without some filler character that Naruto does not get along with at first but makes a fangirl friend out of in the end. Well, that and some variation of Rasengan a la Sailor Moon's finishing move.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 24, 2011)

ninjaneko said:


> ^Yeah, instead Naruto will meet and rescue some wrongfully imprisoned filler guy/girl  Or make friends with a misguided but not-really-a-bad-guy-yet-working-with-them filler character. They will discuss Sasuke (or Naruto will have some Sasuke-related flashback). Somehow I imagine Kiba being in this movie...for no reason. XD
> 
> It wouldn't be a Naruto movie without some filler character that Naruto does not get along with at first but makes a fangirl friend out of in the end. Well, that and some variation of Rasengan a la Sailor Moon's finishing move.



I imagine blood rasengan


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 24, 2011)

Why you guys even want a good movie, you should want a good animated arc instead.


----------



## dbzfreak2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sweetness no jutsu, should be an interesting one


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 24, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> Why you guys even want a good movie, you should want a good animated arc instead.



wants and needs are quite fickle things. Those who are biased might not care if the animation goes to shit in the arc. While others might cry tears of blood if their favorite fight in the entire arc doesn't look pretty and sparkley.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 24, 2011)

I predict the movie ends in a Rasengan.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 24, 2011)

He's done... I still stand by my prediction of the movie ending.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 24, 2011)

The movie has a new writer, so maybe no Rasengan in the ending


----------



## insane111 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> Why you guys even want a good movie, you should want a good animated arc instead.



You say that like we have a choice. If they're going to dump so much money into a movie every year, it would be nice if the story didn't suck ass every time.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 24, 2011)

*Insane111 you didn't like Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns*


----------



## insane111 (Apr 24, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Insane111 you didn't like Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns*



That was their best movie, but they regressed back to the same thing again with the lost tower.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 27, 2011)

*Naruto Shippuden the Movie 5: Blood Prison Discussion*

I can't wait for this one. Seems interesting.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg3cAiCmdG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bellville (Apr 28, 2011)

Just like with any other Naruto movie, I'd only watch it for the fan service.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 28, 2011)

i'm hard
and i'm about to get a lot harder


----------



## Judecious (Apr 28, 2011)

I am only watching it to see shirtless naruto all movie long.


----------



## Ayana (Apr 28, 2011)

Never seen a Naruto movie and I don't plan to see any.


----------



## Ace (Apr 28, 2011)

^ Basically me and this person are the same, but only difference is I want to want all movies.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 28, 2011)

It actually looks decent, which is why it'll probably fail.


----------



## Kiss (Apr 28, 2011)

Naruto looks cute. 

I'm not going to watch it though. I don't watch Naruto movies anymore.


----------



## sumany (Apr 28, 2011)

new movie.pek


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Apr 28, 2011)

It looks somewhat decent so I'll probably give it a chance.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't like naruto movies , but this movie looks Interesting 

I will give it a chance


----------



## Rashman (Apr 28, 2011)

Seems people never learn............

Don't set yourself up for disappointment. The previews/trailers of naruto movies always look good. The actual movie itself is so predictable and boring.

I just watched the newest Naruto "lost tower" movie.


This is my reaction as i watched that nonsense ->


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 28, 2011)

so what?
they're movies aimed at a young audience, guys
drag your hate to the gutter and dump that fuck like a drunk junkie

in fact drag more than just your hate
drag as much hate you can carry there, to that gutter
cuz some places here... full of it


----------



## Rashman (Apr 28, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> so what?
> they're movies aimed at a young audience, guys
> drag your hate to the gutter and dump that fuck like a drunk junkie
> 
> ...



I hate being decieved. All the previews and trailers promise awesomeness while the actuall movie ends up being some midiocre plot with awesome animation. 

First movie- OMG nARuTO dIes!! 

Second movie- OMG nARUtoe and Saucekaykewn meet!! 

Third movie- CarCarSHE Leafs Konohar! d wookies r sent 2 capture team 7! 

Fourth movie- OMG Naruto meets his daddy! iN THE PAST! nARUTO FIGHTS ninja robot puppets! from the past


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 28, 2011)

this definitely looks more interesting than the other Naruto movies, Naruto as criminal I like it


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 28, 2011)

Call me when they make a movie where the sons and daughters of the Leaf are breathing their last as the warmth of pleasant memories drifts away to be replaced by crushing despair as their home and their entire nation is wiped from the face of the earth.


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 28, 2011)

Hotdiggididog, that is some fine ass. Only reason i'm watching it.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 28, 2011)

It's time for an R rated Naruto movie.

Not for children, who cares if they don't like it?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 28, 2011)

Whats not to like he carries on the family business killing Rock Nins and beats down the Raikage


----------



## Estar (Apr 28, 2011)

Honestly i was more or less dissapointed by all Naruto movies so far. They have not been bad but nit be more than ok as well...so i dont expect this one to become better.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Apr 28, 2011)

I always wondered if there was a jutsu to take away someones powers. This seems like a good movie but odds are I won't see it till it hits DVD in a few years.


----------



## Bellville (Apr 28, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> so what?
> they're movies aimed at a young audience, guys
> drag your hate to the gutter and dump that fuck like a drunk junkie
> 
> ...



But it is kind of frustrating to see the studio spending so much time on a poorly executed, completely filler story when they could instead focus on making the anime alone, and making that look amazing.


----------



## Fourangers (May 2, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I am only watching it to see shirtless naruto all movie long.



Me too. 

If the trailer was just a teaser, I swear to all gods that I'll rage so much that I'd cause a second earthquake.  ok, bad joke



Bellville said:


> But it is kind of frustrating to see the studio spending so much time on a poorly executed, completely filler story when they could instead focus on making the anime alone, and making that look amazing.



Movie = money.

On the other hand, it wouldn't hurt them to put some decent plot. 
















..........or more fanservice. I can deal with zero plot and 100% fanservice.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 2, 2011)

^naruto doesn't have shoes on either if that helps your fanservice needs Lol


----------



## Kathutet (May 2, 2011)

Bellville said:


> But it is kind of frustrating to see the studio spending so much time on a poorly executed, completely filler story when they could instead focus on making the anime alone, and making that look amazing.


it gets me a whole movie of shirtless naruto
with another new sexy seal
quality artwork too

i am ok with _everything_. *_*


----------



## slickcat (May 2, 2011)

after the plot of the 4th movie, whatever this movie pulls off will still be beyond mediocre to me. Seems they will never change and since I dont buy the dvds I m in no way liable to complain. But I definitely wont spend money on such trash. 

Next movie falls in the same pit regardless of author.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2011)

Tarou said:


> I'm already looking forward to all those A/Naruto fics that will follow...



big black guy doing small white guy in a prison 

that's not a fanfic son. that's reality


----------



## Animeblue (May 4, 2011)

> But it is kind of frustrating to see the studio spending so much time on a poorly executed, completely filler story when they could instead focus on making the anime alone, and making that look amazing.



*Well Bellville there use to be an Naruto Movie Committee that used to rasie funds for the movie production but since fillers hit it seem that they disbanded. So Studio Pierrot have no choice to use the tv series funds although the tv series funds are kinda horrible too.*


----------



## Kage (May 5, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> it gets me a whole movie of shirtless naruto
> with another new sexy seal
> quality artwork too
> 
> i am ok with _everything_. *_*



as expected of kenneth.

anyway after what they did to the last one i'm not so sure i should bother anymore  the premise for this one seems interesting enough but idk.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 5, 2011)

Dis anybody notice Raikage had 2 arms in the trailer 

So if somehow this filler want to fit in canon timeline it has to be after Pain arc & before kage summit


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 5, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Dis anybody notice Raikage had 2 arms in the trailer
> 
> So if somehow this filler want to fit in canon timeline it has to be after Pain arc & before kage summit


Impossible cuz Naruto & A don't meet until the 5 Kage Summit arc so I think the movie will take place after the 5 Kage Summit arc, and remember it's just a teaser trailer, we haven't seen footage from the real movie yet, I'm sure we will see A will only one arm.


----------



## Midaru (May 6, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> 詳しくは書いてないけど
> カラーで　2011年　夏公開予定！！
> 仙人モードで挑む強敵とは?！？



Sure, this is as clear as water 

*googles*

I do not write more
 Color will be released in summer 2011! !
 Sage is a formidable challenge mode! ?


----------



## JiraiyaForever (May 8, 2011)

This movie looks like it could be beast!!


----------



## Kathutet (May 8, 2011)

Midaru said:


> Sure, this is as clear as water
> 
> *googles*
> 
> ...


google translator can't read everything in the context it's written in etc

more like

"i won't say anything else but it'll be released in the summer of 2011, sage mode looks amazing/is a formidable mode/is powerful/god i'd tap him/looks fantastic"

something like that
i may have added some things i was just thinking about tho
whatever
WHATEVER pek i'm gonna love this movie


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2011)

let's see, naruto is been taken over by an impostor most likely 

is there any chance we may see sharks in this?


----------



## zlatko (May 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> let's see, naruto is been taken over by an impostor most likely



i agree i think it was a clone or somthing simular


----------



## Fourangers (May 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> let's see, naruto is been taken over by an impostor most likely



Nardo impostor = still half-naked and handcuffs = still win for me.

After the recent Shippudden movie, I'm not asking for plot. I just want fanservice.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 9, 2011)

maybe that imposter naruto is gonna be like that cursed dolls(Naruto ultimate ninja storm 2)


----------



## darkap89 (May 9, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> maybe that imposter naruto is gonna be like that cursed dolls(Naruto ultimate ninja storm 2)



Yeah, even if the concept was already copied. A similar thing is in Naruto Shippuuden 182 (filler).


----------



## Rodney89 (May 9, 2011)

I liked the teaser for this movie it seems better than the other ones.


----------



## riacirca84 (May 9, 2011)

I'm never too impressed with anime movies... 

The series always progresses to the point that when the movie finally comes out... the characters seem so weak and boring to watch.

I think they need to really need to focus on making a movie that focuses on story and plot.  Make it interesting.... or maybe I'm just too jaded... I don't know...


----------



## Rokudaime (May 9, 2011)

Never trust the trailer. The content is always completely different than the trailer.

In Naruto shipuuden 1 trailer, we saw Kyubified Naruto got attacked by a lot of chakra black beam but when it comes to the real movie. Naruto hardly go kyubified.

In Naruto shipuuden 4 trailer, Naruto saw 4th Hokage with his cloak standing on the pole but in the movie, Minato wore mask almost entire of the time.


----------



## Rodney89 (May 9, 2011)

riacirca84 said:


> I'm never too impressed with anime movies...
> 
> The series always progresses to the point that when the movie finally comes out... the characters seem so weak and boring to watch.
> 
> I think they need to really need to focus on making a movie that focuses on story and plot.  Make it interesting.... or maybe I'm just too jaded... I don't know...



The problem with this is that they are extremely restricted so they don't fuck up the canon story.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 9, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Never trust the trailer. The content is always completely different than the trailer.
> 
> In Naruto shipuuden 1 trailer, we saw Kyubified Naruto got attacked by a lot of chakra black beam but when it comes to the real movie. Naruto hardly go kyubified.
> 
> In Naruto shipuuden 4 trailer, Naruto saw 4th Hokage with his cloak standing on the pole but in the movie, Minato wore mask almost entire of the time.



Naruto and it's trailers, never fails to undeliver. 

There's also Naruto shippuuden 2, where Sasuke is in it, he barely showed up either. Aside from movies, the Guren filler arc trailer was another trailer I got tricked into watching.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 9, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> Naruto ands it's trailers, never fails to undeliver.
> 
> There's also Naruto shippuuden 2, where Sasuke is in it, he barely showed up either. Aside from movies, the Guren filler arc trailer was another trailer I got tricked into watching.


Yeah that was the BIGGEST dissapointment, the 3-tail arc trailer looked so badass, but when you watch the arc it SUCKED balls, the 2nd Shippuden movie showed that Naruto & Sasuke will probably fight and then team up after, but Sasuke didn't even TALK to Naruto once & it goes for Bleach also, the 2nd movie they showed a trailer of Ichigo & Toshiro both clashing in bankai, but did that happen in the movie?? NOPE, that's why I don't get fooled by trailers.


   Also the trailer of the 6-tail arc they acted like Utakata kidnapped Hotaru and took her away but that didn't actually happen in the actual arc.


----------



## zlatko (May 9, 2011)

Has there been any info realised or only those 2 trailers ????? nad when will any new info or trailers be realised?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 9, 2011)

In shippuuden movie 3 they show the rookies fighting a big beast bijuu type monster but the only beasts you see are the villain's and his henchmens summmonings.


----------



## zlatko (May 9, 2011)

i midd naruto expresing his iner demon


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2011)

maybe this movie takes time before itachi's death. thus, the dude is actually kisame, itachi, madara in disguise................. yeah i know but i would like for akatsuki to be in this movie.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> maybe this movie takes time before itachi's death. thus, the dude is actually kisame, itachi, madara in disguise................. yeah i know but i would like for akatsuki to be in this movie.


naruto didn't know how to use sage mode before itachi's death.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (May 9, 2011)

Ok Ok guys.  Let's all calm down.

So we've all been duped by trailers before. However, let's be honest with ourselves.  This trailer IS AWESOME! 

~ JF


----------



## ZiharkXVI (May 9, 2011)

JiraiyaForever said:


> Ok Ok guys.  Let's all calm down.
> 
> So we've all been duped by trailers before. However, let's be honest with ourselves.  This trailer IS AWESOME!
> 
> ~ JF



Only if you're down for Naruto bondage scenes.  Otherwise....you're just staring at the screen with a look of pure confusion like I was.

I keep expecting Morgan Freeman's voice to cut in.


----------



## Addy (May 10, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> naruto didn't know how to use sage mode before itachi's dead.



lol was there SM in this trailer? no, it was in the fake trailer they always show at the bigging of the year. i am still waiting for that movie with sasuke, konoha 11


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

anyone know when a  new trailer will be released.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> lol was there SM in this trailer? no, it was in the fake trailer they always show at the bigging of the year. i am still waiting for that movie with sasuke, konoha 11


keep on hoping bro.


----------



## Selva (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> lol was there SM in this trailer? no, it was in the fake trailer they always show at the bigging of the year.


Yes there was. A very small part (@ 0.04 and 0.06 and both were shown in the first trailer of the movie).
link#1


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Selva said:


> Yes there was. A very small part (@ 0.04 and 0.06 and both were shown in the first trailer of the movie).
> link#1



isn't that from the pain fight? 
there is even an FRS there


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> anyone know when a  new trailer will be released.



the same weak the movie airs in japan. it will be featured in a shippuden episode in the opening, ending, and a trailer after it.


----------



## Selva (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> isn't that from the pain fight?
> there is even an FRS there


They might be reanimated scenes from the Pain fight just for the movie (there is a reanimated scene of Nagato in the first trailer of the movie too) but I think some of the scenes are new. 
link#1


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 11, 2011)

> anyone know when a new trailer will be released.



A new trailer will be released in the middle of June like every year.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 12, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I think it is a movie info from ohana:



> 815 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/05/12(木) 01:06:03.98 ID:9y+nz4IIP
> ゲーム情報　ＰＳＰ
> 今秋発売予定　値段未定
> 
> ...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 12, 2011)

It says psp maybe it seems like info for the new game.i could be wrong


----------



## Suibi (May 12, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm not sure, but I think it is a movie info from ohana:



They just announced the new PSP game and Naruto gonna be presenter for some beverage brand. 

For movies info, just some additional useless information, such as.
That prison was built by grass village.
There is some secrets about it. (sure!! every already known this.)


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 12, 2011)

> 映画情報
> 物語の舞台・鬼灯城の設定がを入手！！
> 草隠れの忍が築いた、いかなる忍の脱出不可能な鬼灯城！
> 絶海の孤島にあるこの収監所は何やら秘密があるようだが！？
> ...



Can you translate it, Geg?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 15, 2011)

Suibi said:


> They just announced the new PSP game and Naruto gonna be presenter for some beverage brand.
> 
> For movies info, just some additional useless information, such as.
> That prison was built by grass village.
> There is some secrets about it. (sure!! every already known this.)


Thank you ^_^


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2011)

Grass village built the prison huh? Can't help but imagine a subtle reference to Zetsu's homeland.

Looking forward to more info about the movie.


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 18, 2011)

Hey new poster:


from WSJ issue 19 on page 23. Can it get a bigger picture?

集英社 週刊少年ジャンプ ２０１１年５月３０日（月） ２３号 １９ページ にて、
劇場版 ＮＡＲＵＴＯ － ナルト － ブラッド・プリズン Ｂｌｏｏｄ Ｐｒｉｓｏｎ 情報に
ＮＡＲＵＴＯ ナルト?鳴門市 再び強力タッグ！ 情報が紹介されていました。

劇場版 ＮＡＲＵＴＯ － ナルト － ブラッド・プリズン Ｂｌｏｏｄ Ｐｒｉｓｏｎ は、
全国東宝系にて　２０１１年７月３０日（土） 公開！！


----------



## Thgilnoom (May 22, 2011)

There is some scan also with some comments and stuff
Nothing really new perhaps but I didn't notice this one here so let's add it too.

link#1


----------



## lacey (May 23, 2011)

Well, truth be told, I'm highly interested in this one.

Can't wait to learn more. (:


----------



## Jaga (May 25, 2011)

New poster and it looks pretty sweet


----------



## lacey (May 25, 2011)

Certainly very eye catching. <3 (:


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 25, 2011)

Very very cool poster!! Now I want to understand what there is written.


----------



## calimike (May 26, 2011)

included promoting a movie


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 28, 2011)

2-3 weeks we should finally see a trailer of the movie.


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 29, 2011)

集英社 週刊少年ジャンプ ２０１１年５月３０日（月） ２３号 １９ページ にて、
劇場版 ＮＡＲＵＴＯ － ナルト － ブラッド・プリズン Ｂｌｏｏｄ Ｐｒｉｓｏｎ 情報に
ＮＡＲＵＴＯ ナルト×鳴門市 再び強力タッグ！ 情報が紹介されていました。

Blood Prison new info: May 30th. So it seems it means.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (May 30, 2011)

so today we'll have info or not ?


----------



## VKlover11 (Jun 1, 2011)

Eh?? no trailer???


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 1, 2011)

It was probably a show talking about the movie like AxA and anison plus. No one ever uploads them so you never see anything.


----------



## lacey (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, it's already June, so hopefully we'll see a trailer in another week or so. (:


----------



## Thgilnoom (Jun 2, 2011)

火曜 深夜0時53分～「ナルト力」放送！

2011/06/02
    「ナルト力」では７月３０日（土）公開「劇場版ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－ブラッド・プリズン」の魅力を徹底紹介！　最新情報を見逃すな！
    「ナルト力」
    テレビ東京　毎週火曜　深夜0時53分～
    ※初回放送日は6月7日（火） 

And fabulous Google Translator no Jutsu:

53 minutes midnight Tuesday - "The Power Naruto" TV!

2011/06/02
Power "Naruto" in the July 30th (Sat.) "Public NARUTO-Naruto Movie - Prison Blood" thorough introduction to the charm! Do not miss updates!
Power "Naruto"
53 mins - Tokyo midnight every Tuesday
※ original air date is June 7 (Tuesday)

Power "Naruto" sounds like a some kind of energy drink to me, hah.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 2, 2011)

> 火曜 深夜0時53分～「ナルト力」放送！
> 
> 2011/06/02
> 「ナルト力」では７月３０日（土）公開「劇場版ＮＡＲＵＴＯ－ナルト－ブラッド・プリズン」の魅力を徹底紹 介！　最新情報を見逃すな！
> ...



Wow a show for the movie! I also hope in the trailer.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 2, 2011)

UNless you watch the show on the air I don't think anyone will see this. Shows that talk about naruto movies never get uploaded so I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 2, 2011)

Ohana posted some movie info:



> 527 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/06/02(木) 20:02:28.38 ID:qEYXDVfxP
> 
> 映画情報
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaz (Jun 2, 2011)

Google translator does a shitty job 




Movie Information 

Difficulties not fall Prison, Castle 鬼灯 
Ninja confinement facility is built in place of the cliff hidden ninja grass 
The secret key to the fate of the family involved in the grass hiding somewhere? 

Naruto has been imprisoned and why? ? 
Raikage the assassination attempt is the head village of hiding, to be imprisoned on charges of killing 鬼灯 castle on top of the ninja village hidden mist village hidden in the rocks. 


Character 
Wu Wei (peeled) Man 
鬼灯 main castle. Imprisonment handed down the most powerful techniques in the village hidden in the grass family "Dungeon" Heaven manipulate. 
Be put in prison and heaven, the body is carved surgical procedure, be deprived of the ability to manipulate chakra. 

Dragon Tongue (despair flow) Man 
Naruto Ninja 鬼灯 met at the castle. Why are you in the castle 鬼灯 Unknown 
Mysterious person meaningful to speak to Naruto's innocence claim. 


S the fire 
The Gachinkobatoru Konohamaru and Naruto! 
Chuunin exams held in preparation for the Fourth Great Ninja War! Naruto the Chuunin exams again 
Would be subjected, there is the little brother figure Konohamaru! The two clash in the final round 
The Future! ? (Are there any game spicy!)


----------



## zlatko (Jun 2, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Ohana posted some movie info:



Movie Information

Difficulties not fall Prison, Castle 鬼灯
Detention facility built in place of Cliff Shinobi Shinobi Hidden grass
The secret key to the fate of the family involved in the grass hiding somewhere?

Naruto has been imprisoned and why? ?
Raikage the assassination attempt is the head village of hiding, to be imprisoned on charges of killing 鬼灯 castle on top of the ninja village hidden mist village hidden in the rocks.


Character
Wu Wei (peeled) Man
鬼灯 main castle. Imprisonment handed down the most powerful techniques in the village hidden in the grass family "Dungeon"Heaven manipulate.
Be put in prison and heaven, the body is carved surgical procedure, be deprived of the ability to manipulate chakra.

Dragon Tongue (despair flow) Man
Naruto Ninja 鬼灯 met at the castle. Why are you in the castle 鬼灯 Unknown
Mysterious person meaningful to speak to Naruto's innocence claim.


S the fire
The Gachinkobatoru Konohamaru and Naruto!
Chuunin exams held in preparation for the Fourth Great Ninja War! Naruto the Chuunin exams again
Would be subjected, there is the little brother figure Konohamaru! The two clash in the final round
The Future! ? (Are there any game spicy!) 
The power of Google Translate untill geg could translate it nice you will have to read this


----------



## Shaz (Jun 2, 2011)

MissinqNin said:


> (Are there any game spicy!)




Wtf is this


----------



## zlatko (Jun 3, 2011)

MissinqNin said:


> Wtf is this



that my boy is the power of google translate


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 4, 2011)

Good! Mui (無為) will be the antagonist and this character, 竜舌, that Naruto will meet in prison and will claim Naruto's innocence!


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Good! Mui (無為) will be the antagonist and this character, 竜舌, that Naruto will meet in prison and will claim Naruto's innocence!


The movie already sounds way better than all the Naruto movies, finally something ninja like but if A's in the movie, I wonder if Killer Bee, Darui & the rest of Kumo ninjas will be in it?? And if some shit about Naruto is being accused for assassinating ninjas from Iwa and Kiri then expect Onoki & Mei and their subordinates to be in the movie as well, so it seems like we will have alot of characters in the movie which are allies, wish Sasuke was in the film.


   I wonder if this will be the last Naruto movie, I doubt it tho, with the series on-going for a long time and won't end for a while, I'm sure they will make more, why do I feel like Konan is going to be in this movie to help Naruto????


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 4, 2011)

> The movie already sounds way better than all the Naruto movies, finally something ninja like but if A's in the movie, I wonder if Killer Bee, Darui & the rest of Kumo ninjas will be in it?? And if some shit about Naruto is being accused for assassinating ninjas from Iwa and Kiri then expect Onoki & Mei and their subordinates to be in the movie as well, so it seems like we will have alot of characters in the movie which are allies, wish Sasuke was in the film.



Naruto will be helped by someone and no princess to save this time!



> I wonder if this will be the last Naruto movie, I doubt it tho, with the series on-going for a long time and won't end for a while, I'm sure they will make more, why do I feel like Konan is going to be in this movie to help Naruto????



I bet there will be a ninth and a tenth Naruto movie! and I think there will be Killer Bee...


----------



## SmarterThanYou (Jun 4, 2011)

They should make movies like this focusing on other members of the Konoha 11. Would be really cool and make the anime better because you get more familiar with more characters.


----------



## vagnard (Jun 5, 2011)

I haven't read the spoilers but I know by fact:

1- There will be a tsundere princess who will fall in love with Naruto at the end to never appear again. 

2- The enemy will appear like a good guy to the princess at the beginning (probably a chancellor) and then he will show his true face (his design will be ugly as fuck).

3- Naruto will defeat this guy with a Rainbow Rasengan.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 5, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I haven't read the spoilers but I know by fact:
> 
> 1- There will be a tsundere princess who will fall in love with Naruto at the end to never appear again.
> 
> ...



Different writer this time around, so pack up your pessimism suitcase and geeerrrout!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 5, 2011)

隠れの雷影暗殺未遂に加え、霧隠れと岩隠れの上忍を殺害した罪により囚われたナルトは、断崖絶壁、絶海の孤島、いかなる忍も脱獄不能のブラッド・プリズン－鬼灯城－に送られる。無実を主張するナルトだが、何者かに命を狙われる。果たして、事件の真相は？敵は一体、どこに潜んでいるのか？その目的は？謎と陰謀渦巻く島で、忍たちの誇りをかけた闘いが始まる！

In addition to the assassination attempt of hiding Raikage, Naruto: Ninja captivated by the murder of crime and the hidden mist on the rocks behind the cliffs, Defending the Flag, no shinobi who escaped prison Brad impossible - Castle 鬼灯 - sent. But Naruto claim innocent life to be attacked by someone. Really, the truth of the matter? What the hell are the enemy, or are lurking everywhere? Its purpose? The island of mystery and intrigue swirling, our pride A Battle begins ninja!


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I haven't read the spoilers but I know by fact:
> 
> 1- There will be a tsundere princess who will fall in love with Naruto at the end to never appear again.
> 
> ...



i agree with the last one. not sure about the first two.

then again, these so called "spoilers" that come out every year have nothing to do with the movie.

the last one had minato but no princes in it but we got little to no minato.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> 隠れの雷影暗殺未遂に加え、霧隠れと岩隠れの上忍を殺害した罪により囚われたナルトは、断崖絶壁、絶海の孤島、いかなる忍も脱獄不能のブラッド・プリズン－鬼灯城－に送られる。無実を主張するナルトだが、何者かに命を狙われる。果たして、事件の真相は？敵は一体、どこに潜んでいるのか？その目的は？謎と陰謀渦巻く島で、忍たちの誇りをかけた闘いが始まる！
> 
> In addition to the assassination attempt of hiding Raikage, Naruto: Ninja captivated by the murder of crime and the hidden mist on the rocks behind the cliffs, Defending the Flag, no shinobi who escaped prison Brad impossible - Castle 鬼灯 - sent. But Naruto claim innocent life to be attacked by someone. Really, the truth of the matter? What the hell are the enemy, or are lurking everywhere? Its purpose? The island of mystery and intrigue swirling, our pride A Battle begins ninja!


I expect trailer next week.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 6, 2011)

> I expect trailer next week.



Yeah, me too!! It will be next week around Thursday-Friday!


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 6, 2011)

This was with Naruto ch541 . (WSJ #26)


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 6, 2011)

The Lost Tower Character Design:
Hirofumi Suzuki
Tetsuya Nishio

Blood Prison Character Design:
Tetsuya Nishio 
Hirofumi Suzuki
Hiroyuki Yamashita 
Koji Yabuno

I think Blood Prison will have a superb animation, the best of all other movies.


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Yeah, me too!! It will be next week around Thursday-Friday!



well, a trailer should come month before the actual movie "if i remember right, the shippuden movies that aired in august had  a trailer in july."


----------



## insane111 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> The Lost Tower Character Design:
> Hirofumi Suzuki
> Tetsuya Nishio
> 
> ...



Character designers don't really have anything to do with animation, they just draw what the characters should look like and pass out copies for the animators to use as reference.

But regardless, all of those people are probably working as animation directors too.


----------



## Kage (Jun 6, 2011)

"rainbow rasengan" 

we already had one of those. very first naruto movie


----------



## lacey (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm thinking there were technically _two _"Rainbow Rasengan."

If I remember correctly, the one he and Shion conjured up in the first Shippuden movie looked rainbow-ish. 

...Ugh, I love that Blood Prison poster still.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 7, 2011)

【書名】
ＪＵＭＰ　ｊ ＢＯＯＫＳ
『ＮＡＲＵＴＯ―ナルト―　鬼燈の城(ブラッド・プリズン)』

【著者】
岸本斉史／東山彰良

【発売日】
２０１１年７月４日

【定価】
７８０円（税込）

【体裁】
新書判、特製スリーブケース入り


【概要】
2010年に原作単行本の累計発行部数が１億冊を突破した大ヒットコミック『ＮＡＲＵＴＯ―ナルト―』（岸本斉史：著）、今年も７月３０日に「劇場版ＮＡＲＵＴＯ―ナルト― ブラッド・プリズン」が全国東宝系にて公開されます。今年は、劇場版公開に先駆けて、劇場版ストーリーの原作となる小説『ＮＡＲＵＴＯ―ナルト―　鬼燈の城(ブラッド・プリズン)』が発売されます。

罪を犯した忍者が収監される監獄「鬼燈城（ほおずきじょう）」に囚われたナルト。彼を無実の罪で投獄させたのは一体何者か！？ 鬼燈城に隠された恐るべき謎とは！？ 強大な敵と、積み重なる謎に、ナルトが「あきらめないド根性」で立ち向かう！

重厚なストーリーと、感動の結末をつむぐのは、「このミステリーがすごい！」大賞銀賞・読者賞、第１１回大藪春彦賞受賞作家の東山彰良氏。劇場版の脚本も担当する東山氏の才筆を、劇場版公開に先駆けて堪能することができます。格子状に抜き加工されたスリーブ状の特製"監獄ケース"など、ブラッド・プリズンのタイトルに相応しい特別な装丁で、さらに岸本斉史氏の描き下ろしイラストも収録。原作ファン、アニメファンともに、見逃せない充実の内容です。


【『NARUTO－ナルトー』概要】
「週刊少年ジャンプ」で1999年43号(1999年9月21日発売)から連載をスタートし、2009年に連載１０周年を達成。現在も「週刊少年ジャンプ」にて連載中。コミックス累計発行部数は2010年4月に1億を突破し、現在コミックス56巻までの累計発行部数は1億1千万部以上。
2002年10月にテレビ東京系で開始したＴＶアニメは、毎週木曜日の19時30分から『NARUTO -ナルト- 疾風伝』として放送中。毎週水曜日17時30分からは『NARUTO -ナルト- 少年篇』の再放送が行われている。
劇場版アニメ８作目にあたる「劇場版ＮＡＲＵＴＯ―ナルト―　ブラッド・プリズン」は2011年7月30日から全国東宝系にて公開予定。

[Title] 
JUMP j BOOKS 
[NARUTO-Naruto - Demon Castle in the light (Prison Blood)] 

[Author] 
Masashi Kishimoto / Higashiyama Akira 

[Date] 
July 4, 2011 

[Price] 
780 yen (tax included) 

[Presentation] 
Paperback pocket edition, containing a special sleeve case 


Abstract 
Comics hit topped the book 100 million circulation total of a book original in 2010 [NARUTO-Naruto -] (Masashi Kishimoto: Author), on July 30 this year, "Movie NARUTO-Naruto - Prison Blood" Toho will be published at the national. This year, the movie version first publication, the original novel and movie version of the story [NARUTO-Naruto - Demon Castle in the light (Prison Blood)] will be released. 

Ninjas are imprisoned in the prison who committed a crime, "燈城 demons (Hoozukiji You)" Naruto trapped. The innocence was jailed for his integrated someone! ?燈城 terrifying mystery hidden demon! ? And powerful enemies, build up the mystery, and Naruto "Willpower give up" in the face! 

Stories and profound impression on the outcome of the spins, "This mystery is great!" Readers Award Silver Award, award-winning writer who Higashiyama Akira, Haruhiko Oyabu 11th. His literary talent is also responsible for the screenplay of the movie version Higashiyama, you can enjoy movie version ahead of publication. Special die-cutting a sleeve-like lattice case "prison" and, in particular binding right to the title of Blood Prison, also includes illustrations drawn by Masashi Kishimoto's more. Like the original, both anime fans, the contents of enhancement is overlooked. 


[Abstract] [NARUTO-Naruto 
"Weekly Shonen Jump" in 1999, No. 43 (released September 21, 1999) starting from the series achieved its 10th anniversary series in 2009. Still "Weekly Shonen Jump" in ongoing. Total circulation exceeded 100 million comics in April 2010, total circulation up to 56 volumes of comics more than 110 million current one. 
TV Tokyo began in October 2002 TV animation, 30 minutes every Thursday at 19 [NARUTO - Naruto Shippuuden] as being broadcast. 30 minutes every Wednesday at 17 [NARUTO - Naruto - Shonen Hen have been re-broadcast. 
8 falls on the first anime film Movie "NARUTO-Naruto Movie - Prison Blood" will be released nationwide by Toho July 30, 2011. 

Wow, Blood Prison novel will come out on July 4th this year!!
However there was a show about the movie on TV today. Do someone know somethig?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> 【書名】
> ＪＵＭＰ　ｊ ＢＯＯＫＳ
> 『ＮＡＲＵＴＯ―ナルト―　鬼燈の城(ブラッド・プリズン)』
> 
> ...


So by the looks of it, it looks like Kishimoto wrote the story along with Akira so you can consider *Blood Prison* canon and finally a movie Kishimoto is involved in.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 7, 2011)

> So by the looks of it, it looks like Masashi wrote the story along with Akira so you can consider *Blood Prison* canon and finally a movie Kishimoto is involved in.



Yeaaaaah!!! ^_^


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2011)

*Well I consider Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns partially canon due what happen it the current arc in the manga and that I read somewhere that Kishimoto was involved in it's production*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Well I consider Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns partially canon due what happen it the current arc in the manga and that I read somewhere that Kishimoto was involved in it's production*


LOLL ohhh yeah how can I forget that Kishimoto was involved in the 3rd Shippuden movie lmfao, yeah he was involved in it, he helped out with the bond between Naruto & Gaara when they faught, the will of fire theme with Naruto, Shikamaru & etc, not only that but at the end of the movie he said on the credits *I hope this movie touched your hearts forever by Kishimoto Masashi*


   Like you said I also consider the 3rd Shippuden movie canon cuz it connects to what happen in the current manga(I hope I'm not spoiling anything).


----------



## Sesha (Jun 7, 2011)

The original creator of something being involved doesn't necessarily make the other thing canon, you know.



Si Style said:


> Different writer this time around, so pack up your pessimism suitcase and geeerrrout!



So you're saying a different writer means automatically means the movie will be good? 
I'd say anything about Naruto warrants pessimism and massive amounts of salt. But it must be nice to be naive and hopeful, I guess.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sesha said:


> The original creator of something being involved doesn't necessarily make the other thing canon, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I say the movie will be good cuz Akira won two awards for a successful storytelling novel and his talents are absolute, the plot for the movie already sounds interesting as hell and now with Kishimoto working with him on the screenplay for the movie, I know this movie will be amazing, it's a movie that actually has something to do with *ninjas* not this princess or king bullshit.


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 7, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Yeaaaaah!!! ^_^


No.
To Draw illustrations for a movie is not writing the story of this movie.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> No.
> To Draw illustrations for a movie is not writing the story of this movie.


We know Akira is mostly the screenplay writer, but if Kishimoto is drawing illustrations and he's credited as the author for the novel alongside with Akira, then you know he had his shares as part of the plot as well.


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Calm down. Kishimoto is just credited as author because he did the original manga. It would be unfair if Kishimoto wasn't credited, because non-anime fans would think that Akira Higashiyama did the original setting, which he didn't.

He was also credited in previous Higashiyama's novel. I'M GETTING MAI KURAPIKA DOSE ANYWAY I CAN.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 7, 2011)

Sesha said:


> So you're saying a different writer means automatically means the movie will be good?
> I'd say anything about Naruto warrants pessimism and massive amounts of salt. But it must be nice to be naive and hopeful, I guess.



At no point did I say the movie will be good (I haven't seen it, why would I imply that?), that's just the assumption you've made. Having a different writer can mean unimagined potential in terms of anything; it's a glass half full/empty scenario.

It is nice to be hopeful, you're right - but where you see naivety, I see optimism; these are the benefits of not being instantly unfavored by something you know so little about; there's no faith and no "benefit of the doubt" here.

I'm not going to tell you that you're wrong to dislike Naruto, that's really up to you - But please respect that I'm the other part of that dichotomy - I'm not naive.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 9, 2011)

When we'll have a trailer ?


----------



## Crush! (Jun 9, 2011)

This movie comes out next month. If we don't have a trailer yet, I doubt there will be one.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 9, 2011)

> When we'll have a trailer ?



Next week! Can be sure!!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 9, 2011)

Such impatience.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice! See here:
Link removed


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks to ohana.





> 映画情報
> 
> １　本編映像を最速入手
> この前のチャクラが練れない～とか、竜舌の絵
> ...


Not sure if anything new or important.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 9, 2011)

> ２　主題歌は遊助（上地ゆうすけ）
> 雄叫び　が主題歌に



This is the Ending Theme's singer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uuu9wfn635k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 11, 2011)

Singer confirmed and Ending Theme's title should be "Roar":


and guest dubber:

a moment! Are these characters from the movie? Why Killer Bee?



then a new poster should come out soon!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 11, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Singer confirmed and Ending Theme's title should be "Roar":
> 
> 
> and guest dubber:
> ...



Thank God, there is no girl in that movie and seems like Killer Bee is going to be in that movie.


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Singer confirmed and Ending Theme's title should be "Roar":
> 
> 
> and guest dubber:
> ...



if this is the same as the samurai mini arc filler who was accused of killing people minus hinata, naruto, sakura, and the rest, i am pleased


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Singer confirmed and Ending Theme's title should be "Roar":
> 
> 
> and guest dubber:
> ...


Killer Bee is in the movie ahaha I knew it, if A is in the movie then you know Killer Bee is in the movie, so I can expect C & Darui to be in the movie as well, I can expect Mei, Onoki and them to be in it also.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 11, 2011)

> Killer Bee is in the movie ahaha I knew it, if A is in the movie then you know Killer Bee is in the movie, so I can expect C & Darui to be in the movie as well, I can expect Mei, Onoki and them to be in it also.



Wow Killer Bee!  However I don't think he knows Naruto yet...


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Wow Killer Bee!  However I don't think he knows Naruto yet...


Oh shittt, not to spoil anything, BUT FUCK YOUR RIGHT, HE DOESN'T KNOW NARUTO YET.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 11, 2011)

> Oh shittt, not to spoil anything, BUT FUCK YOUR RIGHT, HE DOESN'T KNOW NARUTO YET.



hehe I'm very positive for this movie!!
However has someone a full picture of the two pictures I've posted?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 11, 2011)

I hope that guy in the scan isn't someone who has a sad backstory and naruto helps/saves him. He has the same marking as naruto from the trailer so he's obviously a prisoner too.


----------



## Kibble Kin Slider (Jun 12, 2011)

*Naruto Shippuden the Movie 5: Blood Prison*

Can anyone answer this questions for me?

When would it be subbed?

What is the theme song for the movie and who's the artist?

What website and FB fan page updates a bunch of information?

Thanks!


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 12, 2011)

I think that the biggest question is:

Will there be enough shirtless Naruto shots?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 12, 2011)

We should get a new poster tomorrow.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 12, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> We should get a new poster tomorrow.



what about a trailer ?  i cant wait


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 12, 2011)

> what about a trailer ?  i cant wait



Yeah, here! We have already talked together! ^^
However we should get a poster tomorrow like last year. I hope... but can be sure that we will get the official trailer Friday because it will appears in a show like last year!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 12, 2011)

画像は明後日発売の週間少年ジャンプの記事です

The image is released the day after the weekly Shonen Jump article

I see news tomorrow...


----------



## geG (Jun 12, 2011)

Second pic says that Takaya Kamikawa, best known for voicing the Anti-Spiral in Gurren Lagann, is voicing a character named Maroi.

A couple of other things from another site, two other characters' seiyuus:

Mui: Masaki Terasoma
Ryuuzetsu: Mie Sonozaki


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope for once Akatsuki makes a cameo.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> Second pic says that Takaya Kamikawa, best known for voicing the Anti-Spiral in Gurren Lagann, is voicing a character named Maroi.


That's kickass.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 13, 2011)

some more info:

1999年より『週刊少年ジャンプ』で連載を開始してから、2010年には累計発行部数1億冊を突破し、 
世界的な人気を得ている忍者アクション漫画『NARUTO -ナルト-』。2004年より例年公開されている劇場版も、 
本作『劇場版NARUTO-ナルト- ブラッド・プリズン』で第8弾。 

　今年の『劇場版NARUTO』は、脚本を第1回「このミステリーがすごい！」大賞銀賞と読者賞をW受賞した 
ミステリー作家・東山彰良が担当し、これまでにはない謎と陰謀渦巻くミステリー色たっぷりの作品になっております。 

　そんな『劇場版NARUTO』に最強の助っ人が集結!! 
一人目は、本編でナルトに関わる謎めいた人物・マロイを演じる上川隆也。 
実力派俳優として確固たる地位を得ている上川は、実は大の漫画・アニメファン、 
もちろん『NARUTO』 も連載当初から読み込んでいます。上川にとっては声優挑戦2度目にして、 
人間の役は初挑戦！ 敵なのか味方なのかが分からない謎めいた男・マロイをどのように演じるのか大注目。 

　二人目は、主題歌を担当する遊助。 タレント・俳優"上地雄輔"として活躍する一方、 
アーティスト"遊助"としても感動と人間らしさを歌で表現している彼が、 
『劇場版NARUTO』のために新曲『雄叫び』を書き下ろしました。 
物心ついたときから『週刊少年ジャンプ』を読んでおり、 
『NARUTO』も連載当初から読んでいたという彼が、 
『NARUTO』の人間らしさ、勢いを表現した歌詞に注目です。 

　さらに、今回は昨年に続き短編の同時上映も決定。 
原作でも明らかにされていない"ナルトが未だに中忍になっていない理由"が描かれます。 
大人気キャラが多数登場する中忍試験は原作ファン大注目間違いなしです。 
俳優界＆音楽界屈指の"『NARUTO』ファン"の二人の参戦で、 
今年の『NARUTO』も盛り上がること必至です。

Akira Higashiyama is a writer of mistery novel, books of mystery and intrigue!

A picture of Maroi here:
Narruto Shippuden movie 4.avi

OMG I told this!! A new poster!!


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 13, 2011)

ARGH!  Naruto's eyes look too far away one from another!!!! He looks like some sort of monster!!!!  GODDAMNIT, this is one of the most basic rules of anatomy and they screwed up!!!!     And those eyes aren't also following the line of eyes, the right one is higher than the left one!!!

WHAT THE FUCK, SOMEONE FIRE THIS INCOMPETENT ARTIST RIGHT NOW BECAUSE NARU'S EYES LOOKS COMPLETELY HORRIBLE.

But I approve the tattoo and Naru's nekkid skin.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 13, 2011)

> ARGH!  Naruto's eyes look too far away one from another!!!! He looks like some sort of monster!!!!  GODDAMNIT, this is one of the most basic rules of anatomy and they screwed up!!!!     And those eyes aren't also following the line of eyes, the right one is higher than the left one!!!
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK, SOMEONE FIRE THIS INCOMPETENT ARTIST RIGHT NOW BECAUSE NARU'S EYES LOOKS COMPLETELY HORRIBLE.
> 
> But I approve the tattoo and Naru's nekkid skin.



It's only a poster.


----------



## Addy (Jun 13, 2011)

we just saw the new rasengan. odama rasengan


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 13, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> It's only a poster.



B-b-b-b-b-b-but...it's Naruto. 

I hate whenever they draw Naruto being less than awesome. 

And also because I'm still pissed with such amateur mistake. There's so many good unknown artists out there but they chose a artist that would make such a _basic_ mistake?  I'm disappointed.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 13, 2011)

> B-b-b-b-b-b-but...it's Naruto.
> 
> I hate whenever they draw Naruto being less than awesome.



Yeah, you're right. I also hate when they draw Naruto and other characters bad because Naruto is an manga and anime well detailed and reflect the reality in the anatomical features


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Yeah, you're right. I also hate when they draw Naruto and other characters bad because Naruto is an manga and anime well detailed and reflect the reality in the anatomical features


I heard Gaara's VA in the trailer, so that shows that Gaara might be in the movie as well.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 13, 2011)

> I heard Gaara's VA in the trailer, so that shows that Gaara might be in the movie as well.



No, Gaara will not be in the movie. voice actors of the various characters were announced and Gaara is not there. In this movie they will use the figure of Killer Bee to attract people to see it.

Voice actors:

うずまきナルト：竹内順子 
春野サクラ：中村千絵 
はたけカカシ：井上和彦 
綱手：勝生真沙子 
ビー：江川央生 
無為：てらそままさき 
竜舌：園崎未恵


----------



## zlatko (Jun 13, 2011)

Comon the new trailer what does a guy have to do to see a new trailer


----------



## Kony (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow the picture of Maroi shows an awesome art to me.

According to the cast , Naruto , Sakura, Kakashi, Tsunade, Bee are in the movie. 

And Raikage ?? it's not a full cast.


----------



## Shade (Jun 13, 2011)

So, I haven't seen a single Naruto movie since the third one for the original series with the travelling zoo bullshit. Are any of the Shippuden movies worth a damn?


----------



## geG (Jun 13, 2011)

More from the other site, there's another new character named Muku voiced by Yuuichi Nakamura.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 13, 2011)

今作は作家の小説が原作だという。今週末から劇場で公開される予告映像が流れた。

Trailer in the end of this week.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> 今作は作家の小説が原作だという。今週末から劇場で公開される予告映像が流れた。
> 
> Trailer in the end of this week.



when ? friday or sathurday ?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 13, 2011)

> when ? friday or sathurday ?



Friday.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks pal


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Friday.


This might be the first Naruto movie to have soo many canon characters in.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 14, 2011)

> This might be the first Naruto movie to have soo many canon characters in.



mmm maybe...


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## zlatko (Jun 14, 2011)

what does it says ???


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 14, 2011)

New info:

いわれなき罪により囚われたナルトは、脱獄不可能の監獄、鬼灯城に送られる。
城主の無為により忍の力を奪われたナルトに、近づく謎の囚人たち。
草が暮れの暗部・竜舌、いわくありげな忍・マロイ・・・・・・果たして、ヤツラの目的は？
無実を主張するナルトは脱獄を繰り返すが、何者かに命を狙われる！
ほおずき － その花言葉は「偽り」。
凶気の城に隠された悲しき真実が明らかになる時、誇りをかけた忍たちの最期の闘いが始まる・・・・・・。 

Can you translate, Geg?


----------



## Yaypie (Jun 14, 2011)

I predict much prison fic coming out of this movie.

Naruto meets Oz!


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2011)

Yaypie said:


> I predict much prison fic coming out of this movie.
> 
> Naruto meets Oz!



you don't need the movie to come out in order to see them


----------



## zlatko (Jun 14, 2011)

i cant wait to see the new trailer i think they will show the new character and a little more about the story


----------



## Hisokaomi (Jun 14, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> New info:
> 
> いわれなき罪により囚われたナルトは、脱獄不可能の監獄、鬼灯城に送られる。
> 城主の無為により忍の力を奪われたナルトに、近づく謎の囚人たち。
> ...



From googles translator...

Captured by misplaced guilt is called Naruto, not escaped jail and sent to the castle 鬼灯.
 Naruto ninja lost power due to idle the castle, near the mysterious prisoners.
 Dark dragon dark tongue of grass, played a telling Shinobu Malloy says the purpose is Yatsura?
 Naruto has repeatedly claimed his innocence jailbreak, be attacked by someone's life!
 Ground Cherry - the language of flowers "lie. "
 Sad truth is revealed when a hidden evil castle of air, their last battle begins ninja put pride.

Duno what it means.... but it looks badass.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 15, 2011)

Seems like a leaked image from the new trailer coming:


----------



## Nimander (Jun 15, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Seems like a leaked image from the new trailer coming:



Bondage Naruto?

I predict some fangirl panties getting slightly more...moist.


----------



## lacey (Jun 15, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Seems like a leaked image from the new trailer coming:



I am reminded of a lethal injection table, and am currently freaking out.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Seems like a leaked image from the new trailer coming:



the raikagenaruto fanfiction from this


----------



## zlatko (Jun 15, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Seems like a leaked image from the new trailer coming:



looks like a rape table or some shok table all we neew is lightning and let the experiment begain


----------



## neshru (Jun 15, 2011)

that's kind of disturbing


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 15, 2011)

I know this is a fan art but it could be based off a scene from the trailer:


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jun 15, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Seems like a leaked image from the new trailer coming:



hentai movie


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 15, 2011)

Hisokaomi said:


> From googles translator...
> 
> Captured by misplaced guilt is called Naruto, not escaped jail and sent to the castle 鬼灯.
> Naruto ninja lost power due to idle the castle, near the mysterious prisoners.
> ...



I can do slightly better than Google Translate, especially with the aid of Rikaichan and Google searches, but am certainly not fluent, or as good as Geg; there're probably some errors ...

Captured due to a reasonless (meaningless?) crime, Naruto is taken to H?zuki Castle, where breaking out of jail is impossible.
Due to Castle-Lord Mui, Naruto's ninja powers were snatched away; he becomes acquainted with the mysterious prisoners.
Hidden Grass' ANBU [竜舌], [and] mysterious shinobi Maroi ... sure enough, what is their objective?
Insisting upon his innocence, Naruto breaks out of jail again and again, but someone is after his life!
H?zuki (ground cherry) - that [in] the language of flowers is "fabrication/falsehood".
At the time when the sad truth hidden in [this] evil-seeming castle is made clear, the final battles of the shinobi with their pride on the line will start!



Note: "Mui", meaning "Idleness/Inactivity," is actually a name in this context; the cast list on TVTokyo have Naruto, Mui (with Hidan's VA), that Kusagakure ANBU (voice is Sonozaki Mie), 無垢 Muku "Purity" (with Nakamura Yuuichi), Killerbee, and Maroi (VA is guest appearance of Kamikawa Takaya).

The text has 草が暮れ _kusa ga kure_ but given the context I think it has to be an (official) typo for 草隠れ Kusagakure. And for that (female?) ANBU from there, I have no idea how to read the kanji compound for her name. Ryuuzetsu?

Yes, H?zuki is written the same as Suigetsu's and Mangetsu's clan name.  Unrelated?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2011)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> hentai movie



would it be creepy if they showed a rape scene in this movie?


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> would it be creepy if they showed a rape scene in this movie?



If it's Suigetsu and Naruto ... DO WANT! :ho


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> ARGH!  Naruto's eyes look too far away one from another!!!! He looks like some sort of monster!!!!  GODDAMNIT, this is one of the most basic rules of anatomy and they screwed up!!!!     And those eyes aren't also following the line of eyes, the right one is higher than the left one!!!
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK, SOMEONE FIRE THIS INCOMPETENT ARTIST RIGHT NOW BECAUSE NARU'S EYES LOOKS COMPLETELY HORRIBLE.
> 
> But I approve the tattoo and Naru's nekkid skin.



In high quality


Poor Naruto


----------



## Kony (Jun 16, 2011)

the trailer , just after the preview of 217, was short, but amazing !!

Bunta, Bee in hachibi's form , with a dark atmosphere. The movie smells very good!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 16, 2011)

could you give us the preview clip?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 16, 2011)

Rape Scene of Naruto get


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 16, 2011)

> the trailer , just after the preview of 217, was short, but amazing !!
> 
> Bunta, Bee in hachibi's form , with a dark atmosphere. The movie smells very good!



Where is the trailer???


----------



## shenigami (Jun 16, 2011)

the trailer are broadcasted only on TVtokyo.. I guess !


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 16, 2011)

there was a tv show that showed a trailer i dont know if it was a different trailer but here's a pic: It's the same trailer I'm guessing and I just saw the trailer it's only like 10secs long. Here's link:
Just skip to the end of the episode it's after the preview


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 16, 2011)

Full cast:

Hideaki Tezuka as A (The 4th Raikage)
Hisao Egawa as Killer Bee
Junko Takeuchi as Naruto Uzumaki
Chie Nakamura as Sakura Haruno
Kazuhiko Inoue as Kakashi Hatake
Takaya Kamikawa as Maroi
Atsuko Tanaka as Konan
Junpei Morita as Nagato
Masaki Terasoma as Mui
Masako Katsuki as Tsunade (The 5th Hokage)
Mie Sonozaki as Ryuuzetsu
Yuuichi Nakamura as Muku

Nagato and Konan in flashbacks!! ^^
Now I want the short trailer after the episode 216! Where is it? T_T


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 16, 2011)

Too bad they haven't shown the trailer that shows naruto strapped to the table/bed. Was this the trailer that was coming out this  week? just 10 seconds I thought we were getting the official 1:30sec trailer. Guess its better than nothing even though it was kind of nothing.

Hiruko click the link^just skip to the preview its after it


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 16, 2011)

> Too bad they haven't shown the trailer that shows naruto strapped to the table/bed. Was this the trailer that was coming out this week? just 10 seconds I thought we were getting the official 1:30sec trailer. Guess its better than nothing even though it was kind of nothing.
> 
> Hiruko click the link^just skip to the preview its after it



Thank you very much!! Super good!!!! However we will get the long trailer tomorrow!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 16, 2011)

^oh good nice to know thanks. That wouldve been a letdown.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 16, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> In high quality
> 
> 
> Poor Naruto



I'm assuming the guy with the gloves is the main baddy  I predict a bunch of prison rape references in this movie. Now I wonder what role Bee will play in this movie ?


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 16, 2011)

oow trailer is short but amazing


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 16, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> In high quality
> 
> 
> Poor Naruto



 *fixed*



I REFUSE to see Naru in such revolting version!


----------



## shenigami (Jun 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WwASSx-Z7Lc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 16, 2011)

I know already this movie will top them all.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 16, 2011)

Does Sakura have any other lines besides 'NARUTOOOOOO' Get a grip girl and die already.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 16, 2011)

shenigami said:


> [YOUTUBE]WwASSx-Z7Lc[/YOUTUBE]



*reading the Chinese subtitles*

Naruto: I definitely have to get out of here!

narrator/sai?: The secret of the hiding place in the middle of the fort is actually...

villain?: The day had finally arrived...

Sakura: Narutooooo!!!

Narrator: Naruto Shippudden, Blood Prison

Konohamaru: There's still the chuunin exams!


----------



## Lovely (Jun 16, 2011)

shenigami said:


> [YOUTUBE]WwASSx-Z7Lc[/YOUTUBE]




I don't really watch the Naruto Movies, but I might cast a glance at this. Looks interesting. 



Mei Lin said:


> Does Sakura have any other lines besides 'NARUTOOOOOO' Get a grip girl and die already.



Don't know how getting a grip equates to dying... but alright. 

Sakura yells Naruto's name in just about every movie. It's for dramatic purposes, you see.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 16, 2011)

*Lovely I suggest you check out Naruto Shippuden: The Will of Fire Still Burns. 

The new pv of Blood Prison looks good*


----------



## Yaypie (Jun 16, 2011)

A homoerotic prison movie without Sasuke?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 16, 2011)

Good trailer and the official poster is cool too. ^^


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like Naruto is going to don his Red Cloak in that new movie!

Whats more awesome is Killer Bee is going to be in that movie!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 16, 2011)

Waiting the long trailer...


----------



## vered (Jun 16, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Full cast:
> 
> Hideaki Tezuka as A (The 4th Raikage)
> Hisao Egawa as Killer Bee
> ...



killerBee and most importantly Nagato appears in flashbacks in movie qualitypek
that means perhaps some of the pain fight in movie quality?


----------



## zlatko (Jun 16, 2011)

shenigami said:


> [YOUTUBE]WwASSx-Z7Lc[/YOUTUBE]



Trailer rock. Backround musick suck


----------



## nipahhh (Jun 17, 2011)

we get the long trailer today right 
i wanna see it


----------



## Kokor0 (Jun 17, 2011)

Long Trailer is available in ffxi gil (trailer section)


----------



## Kony (Jun 17, 2011)

Just amazing


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 17, 2011)

> Long Trailer is available in ffxi gil (trailer section)



Thank you very much!!! This is epic!!!!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 17, 2011)

That movie trailer looks awesome, Atleast no princess. Just some prisoner buddies that he is going to meet.

Feel the Warden is the villain.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't drop the soap, Naruto


----------



## kx11 (Jun 17, 2011)

damn that trailer looks hot


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 17, 2011)

*fap fap fap fap fap*    



Edward Newgate said:


> Don't drop the soap, Naruto


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 17, 2011)

*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F9AC8BUgi4[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2011)

*watches trailer*

*Sees a filler woman*



Oh well still looking forward for it, prison,and bondages. Hmm


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 17, 2011)

The Lost Tower is shit in comparison...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 17, 2011)

Seems fangirls are going to be disappointed because it seems naruto only has no shoes and jacket on in the prison and not anywhere else in the movie. Seems like he gets his stuff back when he breaks out. He even had his headband back. I also kind of hope they just didnt spoil the ending. It seems like when naruto's in sage mode at the end of the trailer thats the end of the movie


----------



## Corax (Jun 17, 2011)

This will be the best Naruto movie i think.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope kakashi does something meaningful in the movie also isn't this movie made by kishi cuz  I read  that he is releasing a novel called blood prison???


----------



## Selva (Jun 17, 2011)

HOLY SHIT DAT TRAILER OMG FAPPING SO HARD RIGHT NOW


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 17, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> I hope kakashi does something meaningful in the movie also isn't this movie made by kishi cuz  I read  that he is releasing a novel called blood prison???


Hm?
It's not written by Kishi. It has a new director, though.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 17, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Hm?
> It's not written by Kishi. It has a new director, though.



but..but...but kishimoto worked on the novel too and the movies is basically the novel


----------



## zlatko (Jun 17, 2011)

Epickkkkkkkkkkk best movie sage mode sumuning best of naruto in 60 min


----------



## slickcat (Jun 17, 2011)

I can tell this movie will have some nice fights, well nxt yr then


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 17, 2011)

wtf even tsunade is fighting too !!!!


----------



## zlatko (Jun 17, 2011)

the only thing i dont like is sakura screaming NARUTOOOOOO  they shouldnt pot her in the movie i predict shi will suck epickli


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2011)

How many times they want Sakura to scream Naruto, it's getting stupid. Overused drama is overused


----------



## zlatko (Jun 17, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> How many times they want Sakura to scream Naruto, it's getting stupid. Overused drama is overused



it's like frikin de za vu i think by now shwe will get it to her head that naruto wont reply her no matter how much will she scream


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 17, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> How many times they want Sakura to scream Naruto, it's getting stupid. Overused drama is overused



I do agree. Whats so special about having Sakura screaming Naruto for any reason. Its not like she is in love with him or anything as it was confirmed Sakura still loves Sasuke from the recent episodes.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 17, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I do agree. Whats so special about having Sakura screaming Naruto for any reason. Its not like she is in love with him or anything as it was confirmed Sakura still loves Sasuke from the recent episodes.



Its used to make the movie more dramatic and suspenseful. Stop taking things so seriously, Matrix.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 17, 2011)

The trailer was pretty sick, and DAMNN Tsunade looks fucking sexy with a Jounin vest and how her hair looked, DAMN so beautiful for a fictional character, but ye the trailer looks pretty sick, I hope those are not the only mains characters in the movie, but Kakashi is confirmed to be in it also, I wonder if the other Konoha rookies will be in it?

  I guess we will wait for another trailer, but those villians designs actually looks pretty sick and you would expect them to be drawn by Kishimoto, normally filler villians look so badly drawn with terrible designs and abilities(except Hiruko, but we know Kishi helped with that movie) but ye you get my point.


----------



## lacey (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh my god, that trailer was awesome.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 17, 2011)

that bandage girl's eyes look like rinnegan


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 17, 2011)

hey everyone we have to do something about this we cannot wait like 2 years to see the movie its too long so someone who is japanese has to do something sneaky about it know what im saying, huh???


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 17, 2011)

> hey everyone we have to do something about this we cannot wait like 2 years to see the movie its too long so someone who is japanese has to do something sneaky about it know what im saying, huh???



Yeah!! Obtaining a CAM version!! Please!! Is there some Japanese that can do it?


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 17, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Yeah!! Obtaining a CAM version!! Please!! Is there some Japanese that can do it?



men really waiting until the dvd version is gonna be too long, so everyone send money through western union to me so I can pay some japanese yakuza to do it!!! we have a solution? .....


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 17, 2011)

> men really waiting until the dvd version is gonna be too long, so everyone send money through western union to me so I can pay some japanese yakuza to do it!!! we have a solution? .....



You're a genius!!  pek
We must spread the voice!!


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 17, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> You're a genius!!  pek
> We must spread the voice!!



jejejeje *cough* *cough* I like how this guy thinks he is going to be my right hand on this proyect now start sending the money!!!


----------



## Rashman (Jun 18, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F9AC8BUgi4[/YOUTUBE]*



The Movie trailer looks good. 

Although I thought Naruto wasn't able to use more than 4 clones while in sage mode :S



Corax said:


> This will be the best Naruto movie i think.



Don't count your biscuits before they hatch!


----------



## Addy (Jun 18, 2011)

trailer looks good.


fuck......... is that another filler girl 

although plot is predictable, fights look extremely good. i hope we see other characters than naruto fight or else it's the same as the pain arc.


----------



## Neelix (Jun 18, 2011)

Every trailer looks so damn good to the point it makes you think the new movie will be the best, just like the 4th one...But this trailer looks so damn good it makes me think this'll be the best ever!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 18, 2011)

I just realized we still havent seen the trailer the leaked picture is from. Oh well that trailer was most likely a short one with barely any footage.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 18, 2011)

Guys, listen me!! We can not wait April for this movie! We must obtain a CAM version!! For this I ask: is there any Japanese who is willing to record the full movie at the cinema? We had already some clips of The Lost Tower last year and another guy had recorded the movie at a cinema in Singapore in April before release of the DVD. Spread the voice, please!!


----------



## zlatko (Jun 18, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Guys, listen me!! We can not wait April for this movie! We must obtain a CAM version!! For this I ask: is there any Japanese who is willing to record the full movie at the cinema? We had already some clips of The Lost Tower last year and another guy had recorded the movie at a cinema in Singapore in April before release of the DVD. Spread the voice, please!!



in japan the ponishment are very bad so i dont think soy that someone will recorded it that nice


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 18, 2011)

> in japan the ponishment are very bad so i dont think soy that someone will recorded it that nice



I hope someone will do it...


----------



## zlatko (Jun 18, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> I hope someone will do it...



i have an idea pay me a ticket and a hotel in japan and i will recorded for all of you guys


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 18, 2011)

> i have an idea pay me a ticket and a hotel in japan and i will recorded for all of you guys



It isn't possible...


----------



## zlatko (Jun 18, 2011)

*Assumptions About the next Naruto Movie in 2012*

i was espired about this from the 5 th naruto movie Blood prison in this movie naruto uses Sage mode imageni what will be the next one i think it wil be about the shinobi World War arc somthing like the final showdown naruto will have sage mode kyuby mode rasen shuriknen and evrything else. give your opinion about what will you want the next movie to be like


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 18, 2011)

Who knows, anything is possible, but I think it will be another filler story.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't wait and yesterday the 2nd Shippuden movie got announced to come dubbed this fall EPICNESS, i was soo happy, I was like FINALLY VIZ MEDIA WTF TOOK YOU GUYS SOO LONG?


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 18, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> It isn't possible...



damn I cant wait until august next year for the movie to be released
Its too long!!!


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 18, 2011)

what we really need is  a good villian designed by the respectable Mr. Kishimoto 
kinda like Itachi without the sharingan and the psychopath mind, and there you have it. the perfect villian.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> fuck......... is that another filler girl



Why... yes it is !


----------



## Addy (Jun 18, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> Why... yes it is !



cue the cliche romance music!!!!!!!!!!!!!

let's see. that dude with the mohak (i think it's a mohak) is her father, sensei or something like that. naruto is gonna help her rescue him or something from the evil prisoner. blah blah blah blah..... or something along hose lines.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 18, 2011)

Movie Preview: 24th July


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Movie Preview: 24th July


A movie preview is coming July 24th?


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> A movie preview is coming July 24th?




Yeah, but it's in a cinema so you won't see it.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 18, 2011)

> Yeah, but it's in a cinema so you won't see it.



We had a preview on July 24th last year even and this was uploaded on YouTube.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 18, 2011)

There will also be countdowns on TV showing scenes of the movie in last days of July before the release of the movie. For this we must not lose them!


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 18, 2011)

damn looks like I gonna have to wait like a year to see the movie 
I hope we at least get ???? arc during that time so I can see the awesomeness while I wait for the movie


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 19, 2011)

Addy said:


> cue the cliche romance music!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> let's see. that dude with the mohak (i think it's a mohak) is her father, sensei or something like that. naruto is gonna help her rescue him or something from the evil prisoner. blah blah blah blah..... or something along hose lines.



My take is Naruto meets her in prison, and they'll try to get the hell of there. Along the way Naruto will TnJ the filler girl into realizing something that she lacks , and boom another one in Naruto's filler harem. 

I think I need subs to get what were they talking about though.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 19, 2011)

ok I ll try to translate what I know ,those who understand jp better can correct me.
narrator: it is said there is a prison that prisoners with various crimes cant escape from and is a place where shinobi account for their sins.
filler girl: shinobis grave or dying place if you will
fillian: you guys have no value to your lives, hope you understand what that means
naruto: I said I wasnt the one who did it
narrator: So many events,that naruto caused or was involved in
mohawk:......otherwise you will be sealed(coulnt make out this part well) 
filler girl: Eitherway its hell
naruto: this prison, theres something wrong with it
narrator: with all the turmoil and conspiracies in the prison, the shinobies must stake it on their pride and the fight begins
fillian: finally the day has come
filler girl: arent you afraid 
mohawk: how about it . ..boy
naruto:I m afraid indeed..but its not like I m fighting alone
killerb:lets go narutooo
narrator: blood prison hidden secret,what could it be
naruto: what the hell is this


----------



## slickcat (Jun 19, 2011)

sakura: narutoooooooo 
filler girl: I m very sure that person(naruto),the guy who protected us,will definitely protect us,thats definitely how I feel
naruto: I ll never forgive you.prepare yourself
konohamaru  nii chan you also should prepare yourself! 
gaara: fight with all your might or to your hearts content
konohamaru : blood prison is here, right here
naruto: what did you sayyyyyyy

Hope this helps,typed from my ps3 so reached text limit but everything translated is correct except mohawk guys first statement wasnt too sure of it


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the translation. :33



> sakura: narutoooooooo


There isn't a need for this but I loled.



> filler girl: I m very sure that person(naruto),the guy who protected us,will definitely protect us,thats definitely how I feel


I knorite.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> Thanks for the translation. :33
> 
> 
> There isn't a need for this but I loled.
> ...



yeah, as we predicted


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 19, 2011)

Wait, did I just saw Hachibi in the trailer  FUUUUU

Also Raikage STILL with both arms

Sennin Mode Naruto with the red cape being BOSS


If this filler movie wants to stand in canon timeline it needs to take place after Pain-arc and before Kage summit where Raikage loses his arm


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 19, 2011)

Judging by the trailer and majority of footage from the movie, the animation isn't anything to get excited from just like the 4th movie.


----------



## calimike (Jun 20, 2011)

> New #NARUTO theatrical movie is coming this summer! I cannot wait to see the preview a week after next.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 20, 2011)

His posts are in english? Huh.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 20, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> The trailer was pretty sick, and DAMNN Tsunade looks fucking sexy with a Jounin vest and how her hair looked, DAMN so beautiful for a fictional character, but ye the trailer looks pretty sick, I hope those are not the only mains characters in the movie, but Kakashi is confirmed to be in it also, I wonder if the other Konoha rookies will be in it?
> 
> I guess we will wait for another trailer, but those villians designs actually looks pretty sick and you would expect them to be drawn by Kishimoto, normally filler villians look so badly drawn with terrible designs and abilities(except Hiruko, but we know Kishi helped with that movie) but ye you get my point.



Yes, she does. *_*
But why is she wearing a Jounin vest?
Is she going to fight as well? pek


----------



## zlatko (Jun 20, 2011)

when will the next trailer be out ?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 20, 2011)

> when will the next trailer be out ?



in the middle of July unfortunately...


----------



## lacey (Jun 20, 2011)

Reading the translation has me even more excited.

Now watch it die once the movie comes out.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 20, 2011)

calimike said:


>



heres more of those pix:


----------



## MS81 (Jun 21, 2011)

they got posters from movie 3 and 4...wut???


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Guys, listen me!! We can not wait April for this movie! We must obtain a CAM version!! For this I ask: is there any Japanese who is willing to record the full movie at the cinema? We had already some clips of The Lost Tower last year and another guy had recorded the movie at a cinema in Singapore in April before release of the DVD. Spread the voice, please!!



Do you know how hard it is to do that?
People are constantly patrolling isles, or so I've heard.


----------



## jiraiyaskid (Jun 21, 2011)

im waitin for this


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 21, 2011)

Two scan here:


and preview on July 17th!!
Link removed

We must get it!!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 21, 2011)

However the art and animation seems better in some points of the trailer among The Lost Tower long trailer. Maybe this movie will be a "superb" and pleasant animation among The Lost Tower and I hope in a lot of Hiroyuki Yamashita's scenes...


----------



## mayumi (Jun 22, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> I find it funny Sasuke isnt in any of these movies, despite being the duertagonist.



there was a time when manga and anime were going on a sasuke wankfest. however they realized that sasuke is not needed for a movie to be successful.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there a new trailer in the episode of today?


----------



## Kony (Jun 23, 2011)

Nothing ...


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 24, 2011)

Trailer sub from my friend:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgvuAlH3wJg&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Jun 24, 2011)

Says the user removed the video. =/


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 24, 2011)

Here, he reuploaded because the one earlier had some mistakes in it
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaM9KKrgJd8&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zlatko (Jun 24, 2011)

Can someone give me a link to watch or download the little clip that was in the naruto shippuden lost tower with the magick lamp ????


----------



## Fireball (Jun 24, 2011)

Such a dark and gritty trailer and SUDDENLY CARIBBEAN MUSIC.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 24, 2011)

SAGE NARUTO ACTION!

Im just glad for SM action...it seemed like a mode that wudve barely gotten any shine.


----------



## Ushiolein (Jun 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It's time for an R rated Naruto movie.
> 
> Not for children, who cares if they don't like it?



With hawt hawt smex in it. ​


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 25, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Such a dark and gritty trailer and SUDDENLY CARIBBEAN MUSIC.



My thoughts exactly. 



Ushiolein said:


> With hawt hawt smex in it. ​



And Naru half-nekkid all the time.


----------



## Ushiolein (Jun 25, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> And Naru half-nekkid all the time.




Mm, yeah.  
I'm loving the sig, by the way.​


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2011)

i predict alot of rape in this movie :ho


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 25, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> And Naru half-nekkid all the time.



Judging by the trailer it looks like that only happens in the prison and probably not even a lot because he was wearing clothes and running around in the prison.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 25, 2011)

The movie definitely takes place after the Five Kage Summit arc.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 25, 2011)

Raikage still has both hands.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 25, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Raikage still has both hands.


Dunno about that, I don't normally believe in trailers.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 26, 2011)

Man i had a dream that the movie was out and i download it and i dont dream about movies who will wait almos a year :'( and the movie is before five kage arc becouse i have a picture of naruto and raikage fighting and he has 2 arms


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 26, 2011)

This movie should take place after Pain Arc, but Tsunade isn't in coma... so I think it will be after Kage Summit, but Raigake has two arms... there is discordances damn!


----------



## zlatko (Jun 26, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> This movie should take place after Pain Arc, but Tsunade isn't in coma... so I think it will be after Kage Summit, but Raigake has two arms... there is discordances damn!



ok maybe is like this naruto has sage mode becouse it's after pain arc, raikage has two arms becouse naruo atacked him when he had two arms and that was a memory, it was said that naruto was atacked after pain and killed jonin from other vilages so that's why they atacked him and tsunade isnt in coma becouse it past some time until he was in prison so raikage having two arms memory tsunade avaiken after kage arc and i think naruto didnt atacked raikage but some clone or somthing


----------



## takanashifan (Jun 26, 2011)

i cant wait for the movie either but waiting until next year will be long but the soundtrack for the movie comes out on the 27th of july is anyone getting it?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 26, 2011)

The Tsunade part could be a flashback for all we know.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 26, 2011)

definitely a flashback, pretty obvious, why in hell blazes will she be wearing jonin vest, unless maybe or fillian recalled an encounter with each other


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 26, 2011)

It's a Naruto movie, it isn't going to make any sense anyway so why even bother to think of the timeline?


----------



## KingCrab (Jun 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrR430exdnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 29, 2011)

Old trailer^


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 30, 2011)

Blood Prison Original Soundtrack Tracklist:

1. 疑惑 
2. 無為 
3. 蝮 
4. 鬼灯城 
5. 篝火 
6. 悪漢 
7. 天牢火剣 
8. 儀式 
9. 朧 
10. 麦秋 
11. 逆行 
12. 金襴緞子 
13. 牢獄 
14. 楽園 
15. 賢者 
16. 無垢 
17. 極夜 
18. 死線 
19. 猛獣 
20. 雷雨 
21. 天守 
22. 乱唐草 
23. 呪術師 
24. 紅 
25. 無間 
26. 睡蓮 
27. 彗星 
28. 光輪

Finally tracklist is out!! Can you translate, Geg?


----------



## Kony (Jun 30, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Blood Prison Original Soundtrack Tracklist:
> 
> 1. 疑惑
> 2. 無為
> ...



Thanks !

Have you a date Hiruko ?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 30, 2011)

> Have you a date Hiruko ?



A date? Why?


----------



## Kony (Jun 30, 2011)

When does the OST aire ?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 30, 2011)

> When does the OST aire ?



Sorry, I understand now. The OST will be released on 27th July.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jun 30, 2011)

Is there a new trailer in the new episode?


----------



## MS81 (Jun 30, 2011)

KingCrab said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrR430exdnI[/YOUTUBE]


why the girl look as if she have the rinnegan 29 secs.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Is there a new trailer in the new episode?


Nope, from what I remember.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 30, 2011)

*
Spoiler:  









*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 30, 2011)

That's a really cool book :33 Is it the novel? I'd want one. woot beelzebub at the background

and what's this, I see a Sai Sasuke combination with long hair. LOL


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 30, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Overall interesting concept for the book case/cover.
amazon.co.jp -->

In the trailer I watched, Naruto is getting beaten and tied , I wonder if the movie will do well. It didn't have happy choppy moments. Seems darker. In previous movies they have used certain characters to attract audience. Like 2nd one had Sasuke, 3rd one centered around Kakashi, 4th one Centered around 4th Hokage. But this one doesn't seem to have that sort of promotion. I wonder if it can be as much successful commercially as its predecessors.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks a lot better than the other Shippuden movies,but I'm still not expecting much.


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice to see Kishimoto's artwork for the movie. It looks pretty small. Any idea what kind of book it is?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 30, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Overall interesting concept for the book case/cover.
> amazon.co.jp -->
> 
> In the trailer I watched, Naruto is getting beaten and tied , I wonder if the movie will do well. It didn't have happy choppy moments. Seems darker. In previous movies they have used certain characters to attract audience. Like 2nd one had Sasuke, 3rd one centered around Kakashi, 4th one Centered around 4th Hokage. But this one doesn't seem to have that sort of promotion. I wonder if it can be as much successful commercially as its predecessors.


Where? Is there a trailer we haven't seen?


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 30, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Where? Is there a trailer we haven't seen?


You have seen that. It was posted last week or before that. When I mentioned " In the trailer I watched " , it meant the trailer I checked; ( I had checked one trailer only) although more available. The trailer that had Jounin Tsuande, and Sakura calling out "Narutooooo" ; It was the 1 min 30 sec trailer( I guess).
If I had posted "in trailer" ; it wouldn't have been confusing I guess.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh well anyway hopefully someone will get the novel and upload it


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 30, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Finally tracklist is out!! Can you translate, Geg?



I'm not Geg, but I can at least do a partial/half-assed job with the aid of Rikaichan and some sites I have bookmarked.

Blood Prison Original Soundtrack Tracklist:

1. 疑惑 _Giwaku_ = Doubt/Misgivings/Distrust/Suspicion
2. 無為 _Mui_ = a character name meaning Inactivity/Idleness
3. 蝮 _Mamushi_ = Pit Viper (a kind of poisonous snake)
4. 鬼灯城 _Hōzuki-jou_ = Hōzuki Castle
5. 篝火 _Kagaribi_ = Bonfire/Watch-fire/Cresset/Brazier
6. 悪漢 _Akkan_ = Rascal/Scoundrel/Villain/Ruffian/etc.
7. 天牢火剣 _Tenroukaken_= this isn't a word, per se, but I imagine perhaps a place name or jutsu-name (or some kind of compound like that) ... thus reading it is difficult. The first symbol is Heaven/Divine/Sky/etc. (as in Tendou or Amaterasu), the second is "prison," third is "fire," and last is "sword/blade." But, attempting to guess the meaning before seeing the movie is out of my league; I can only read the kanji as they appear. Sorta like Pain's yelling out "Chibaku Tensei" before knowing what the jutsu does or looks like - some early translations before the jutsu was shown were more like "Celestial Terra Blaster."  
Who knows ... Divine/Heavenly Prison Fire Sword? If this is a jutsu name a better translation might be gotten after seeing the movie (think "Thunder Blade -> Lightning Cutter" for _Raikiri_ after the origin of that name was revealed).
8. 儀式 _Gishiki_ = Ritual/Ceremony
9. 朧 _Oboro_ = Hazy/Dim/Faint
10. 麦秋 _Bakushuu_ = Wheat Harvest
11. 逆行 _Gyakkou_ = Reverse movement / Retrogression / Going backwards / Moving in the wrong direction / Running against/counter to
12. 金襴緞子 _Kinran-donsu_ = Gold-brocaded Satin Damask
13. 牢獄 _Rougoku_ = Prison/Jail
14. 楽園 _Rakuen_ = Paradise / Pleasure Garden
15. 賢者 _Kenja_ = Wise Man
16. 無垢 _Muku_ = a character name meaning "Purity"
17. 極夜 _Kyokuya_ = maybe something like "Utmost Night" or "End of Evening," etc. ... I'm still not sure whether _kyoku_ is supposed to be read more like "conclusion/climax" or "height/zenith" in this case, i.e. whether it's the darkest point in the night, or if night is ending. I'll assume it's closer to "height/pinnacle" so "Utmost Night" or "Height of Night" (lol) might be appropriate ... but you should really ask someone more knowledgeable on this one.
18. 死線 _Shisen_ = Point Between Life and Death / Verge of Death
19. 猛獣 _Moujuu_ = Wild Animal / Beast of Prey
20. 雷雨 _Raiu_ = Thunderstorm
21. 天守 _Tenshu_ = Castle Tower
22. 乱唐草 _Midare-karakusa_ the first kanji is _midare_ "disorder/disturb/unrest" and the second two make a compound _karakusa_ "arabesque pattern / the plant Toothed Medick (Medicago polymorpha)," so I don't quite get it. Is it supposed to indicate that kind of plant in disarray, or being disturbed?  Or is it not the plant at all, but the pattern? Given the plant references with Hōzuki and the track title Waterlily, I'll assume it's to be read as the plant ... but who knows. Not me, for sure!  You could even have _karakusa_ be the name of a secret organization in the movie (lolwtf?) like "Akatsuki" (instead of translating that as Dawn/Daybreak) and the track title being something like "Karakusa in Disorder" ... if it is something movie-specific like this, context/hindsight may be necessary for a more proper translation. I'm just pulling that out of my ass, though. 
23. 呪術師 _Jujutsushi_ = Witch Doctor / Shaman (incidentally _Jujutsu_ "curse jutsu" is the category for Hidan's kind of ritual curse, but this could be unrelated. _-shi_ is the kanji for teacher/master/specialist. So, speculatively, it could alternatively be like Curse Jutsu Master or such, with a more Narutoverse-related meaning instead of the traditional Japanese sense, if there is indeed a "Curse Jutsu" in the movie. Only context/hindsight will tell, I suppose.
24. 紅 _Kurenai_ = Deep Red / Crimson
25. 無間 _Mugen_ = maybe something like "No Interval/Gap"? I'm really not sure on this one, as I'm unfamiliar with the reading _gen_ (a mutated _ken_?) for the second kanji.
26. 睡蓮 _Suiren_ = Waterlily
27. 彗星 _Suisei_ = Comet
28. 光輪 _Kourin_ = Halo/Nimbus


Edit: Thanks to Hiruko93, I now have the correct readings for the compounds I didn't know which pronunciation was to be used, etc., making it a bit easier to continue. I'm still not quite sure on 17, 22, and 25, though; you should get assistance from someone else if you can on those - at least it narrows it down more so you have less to ask, and therefore more likely to get an answer.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 1, 2011)

> I'm not Geg, but I can at least do a partial/half-assed job with the aid of Rikaichan and some sites I have bookmarked.
> 
> Blood Prison Original Soundtrack Tracklist:
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!! ^^


----------



## Kony (Jul 1, 2011)

The soundtrack will be awesome, like the others !


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 1, 2011)

> The soundtrack will be awesome, like the others !



Can say it strong!!


----------



## Kony (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Fourangers (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh...the "second naming" of Blood Prison is:

鬼燈の城

The castle of the Ghostly Lanterns.


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 1, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Oh...the "second naming" of Blood Prison is:
> 
> 鬼燈の城
> 
> The castle of the Ghostly Lanterns.



Hmm ... you seem to be right.  I Googled 鬼燈 and it appears to perhaps be a different way to write H?zuki: several items with 鬼燈 in their titles appeared as results, showing ホオズキ/ほおずき as the reading in parentheses and such.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 1, 2011)

hihi new picture of Mui here:


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 1, 2011)

Cautiously optimistic about the movie.

Aren't we all.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 1, 2011)

The characters in that movie looks cooler than the last movie. I believe the Warden is the villain.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 1, 2011)

I think the warden, Mui, is the head of a secret sect (in fact his four subordinates wear weird masks) and they are meditating to give birth that demon that is seen in the trailer through the powers of the prisoners... but however there are many other mysteries and intrigues...


----------



## Kony (Jul 1, 2011)

Mui has got Hidan's voice.
I agree to say that caracters look very promising.


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2011)

i like the mohawk guy. he looks really promising. the question, will he not be another generic character?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 2, 2011)

At least the villian isn't as retarded as the 4th movie, and also the 2nd. They seriously need a smart, calm villian.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 2, 2011)

> At least the villian isn't as retarded as the 4th movie, and also the 2nd. They seriously need a smart, calm villian.



This it is what I also said!! A calm, serious and sure of himself villain!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 2, 2011)

Muku:
*Naruto Songs Online You Tube List*


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 2, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> This it is what I also said!! A calm, serious and sure of himself villain!



That I agree on. A smart, calm, serious, and good looking evil villain is what this movie should be about.

Hiruko is only one of Shippuden movies. Seeing how he was smart, calm and cool.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 2, 2011)

> Hiruko is only one of Shippuden movies. Seeing how he was smart, calm and cool.



For this my name is Hiruko (movie 6 villain), because Hiruko was cool!!


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jul 2, 2011)

I can't wait


----------



## calimike (Jul 2, 2011)

Anti-glare no Jutsu


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 3, 2011)

If some Japanese or translator should buy Blood Prison novel, he's prayed to tell us the story of this movie! Is there someone that buys it? I will buy it, but later because I'm waiting the release of the OST.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 3, 2011)

calimike said:


> Anti-glare no Jutsu



Naruto came down from the moon wanting to grab the title.


----------



## zlatko (Jul 3, 2011)

we are in july when is the trailer i want a trailerrrrrrrrr :'(


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't wait too.. the Crow guy looks kinda HOOOOT!!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 4, 2011)

This could also happen in the movie, Naruto dreams...


----------



## Neelix (Jul 4, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> This could also happen in the movie, Naruto dreams...


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 4, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 5, 2011)

Photo gallery:
*Naruto Songs Online You Tube List*

OMG!!
Free distribution 3 minutes of the movie!
*Naruto Songs Online You Tube List*
link4
Please can someone translate them? Geg, AnimeBlue, Shukumei??


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 5, 2011)

unless you live in japan you can't even watch the video because I can't and I'm in America. It seems the site basically says that every friday they'll put an episode of Shounen Hen I believe for free online. Also that they'll have Naruto movie 1 up on july 22 until august 5, the one with the snow princess up as well. This is all i could gather from google. I might be wrong about the Shounen Hen thing but I think I'm right about the movie. Anyway all this doesn't matter because it's all old and the stuff that is about blood prison you can't watch either.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 5, 2011)

> unless you live in japan you can't even watch the video because I can't and I'm in America.



I can't watch it as well, but I have a Japanese friend... now I ask him!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 5, 2011)

ok hopefully he can upload it to youtube or some other site^


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 5, 2011)

> ok hopefully he can upload it to youtube or some other site^



yeah, he has a youtube account! ^^


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 5, 2011)

Now we wait


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 6, 2011)

Blood Prison OST with length of the tracks ^^

1.疑惑(4:21)

2.無為(1:42)

3.蝮(0:29)

4.鬼灯城(2:19)

5.篝火(1:08)

6.悪漢(1:16)

7.天牢火剣(1:25)

8.儀式(3:17)

9.朧(3:03)

10.麦秋(0:52)

11.逆行(2:18)

12.金襴緞子(2:00)

13.牢獄(1:14)

14.楽園(2:42)

15.賢者(3:25)

16.無垢(1:48)

17.極夜(1:44)

18.死線(1:49)

19.猛獣(1:45)

20.雷雨(0:23)

21.天守(1:45)

22.乱唐草(0:49)

23.呪術師(4:10)

24.紅(2:20)

25.無間(1:50)

26.睡蓮(1:27)

27.彗星(2:09)

28.光輪(1:21)


----------



## Kony (Jul 6, 2011)

I need this OST!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 6, 2011)

> I need this OST!



me too.....


----------



## ouho (Jul 6, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Photo gallery:
> *Naruto Songs Online You Tube List*
> 
> OMG!!
> ...



It's not 3 minutes it's 1:30 for the first trailer. It's the same trailer as we can see on the web

The other two trailers are coming soon, impossible to watch,


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 6, 2011)

> It's not 3 minutes it's 1:30 for the first trailer. It's the same trailer as we can see on the web
> 
> The other two trailers are coming soon, impossible to watch,



Okay thanks!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 7, 2011)

A new trailer in the new episode?


----------



## fortysix (Jul 7, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> A new trailer in the new episode?



Nope, just the shortened version of the old trailer


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 7, 2011)

Guys where I can find the new trailer even it is old?


----------



## fortysix (Jul 7, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Guys where I can find the new trailer even it is old?



well you can just hope that someone puts it up on youtube but it's nothing new its like 15 seconds long no new scenes or anything


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 8, 2011)

July 15th
TX "Jean Bang" Interview (Screenplay: Akira Higashiyama)


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 9, 2011)

Can you translate this comment on Amazon.jp about the novel? 

ダレるが全く部分なく、読み進める程に、先を知りたくなった。 
ＮＡＲＵＴＯ　ド根性忍伝 (JUMP j BOOKS)では、原作から想像できる内容と異なる部分があり、自分の中で期待しすぎた分、トーンダウンしたしまったが、本作は、原作の要素（設定だけでなくデジャブ的なもの）をいい感じに絡め、原作ありきのオリジナルとして受け入れやすかった。まぁ、設定との整合がとれているか？と思う部分もあったが、得意のど根性でねじふせている分ナルトらしくて、むしろ良かったと思う。 

感情の描写など文章の方が楽しめる部分と、アクションなど、動画の方が楽しめる部分とが、ちょうど良く融合しているので、これを読んで内容を知っていても、映画を楽しめると思う。 

内容を知っているからこそ、どのように演出するか、演者はどのように画に感情をこめるのか気になる。 
文章のほうで楽しませていただいた分、期待が大きくなります。 
連ドラで主役を張れる方をゲスト声優として迎えていますしね。


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 12, 2011)

In the next issue of the manga (Shonen Jump) there will be a special pre-movie release cover.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 12, 2011)

> In the next issue of the manga (Shonen Jump) there will be a special pre-movie release cover.



Wow great news! But when will it released? This Saturday, right?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 12, 2011)

next tuesday or wednesday it's with the next manga chapter(548)


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 12, 2011)

> next tuesday or wednesday it's with the next manga chapter(548)



so long!!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 12, 2011)

Mui, 無為 [inactivity], the lord of the Hoozukijou.
Maroi, マロイ [fragile], mysterious prisoner.
Ryuuzetsu, 竜舌 [dragon tongue], mysterious shinobi.
Muku, 無垢 [purity], Mui's son.
Uzumaki Naruto [whirldpool maelstrom], Shinobi from Konoha-gakure.

Muku is that guy outstretched during that strange experiment in the trailer.


----------



## takanashifan (Jul 14, 2011)

does anyone have a proper scan of the blood prison poster


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 15, 2011)

tektek.org
The movie site looks good.I clicked on introduction. It was funny how Takeuchi started in her normal voice then changed to Naruto's.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 15, 2011)

Everyone is getting excited over a movie that we won't see until next year April.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 15, 2011)

Blood Prison preview on July 23th on TVTokyo! Can someone record it?


----------



## fortysix (Jul 16, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Blood Prison preview on July 23th on TVTokyo! Can someone record it?



just download Keyhole tv and watch it for yourself


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 16, 2011)

> just download Keyhole tv and watch it for yourself



Oh thanks ^^


----------



## calimike (Jul 18, 2011)

> Premier preview of #NARUTO latest movie now. Hope they like it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mui and Ryuuzetsu's picture:


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jul 20, 2011)

Link removed

The people on Naruto?s headband are those, who will be in the movie, right?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 20, 2011)

> The people on Naruto?s headband are those, who will be in the movie, right?



Yeah! very good cover!


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jul 20, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Yeah! very good cover!



Looks like Tsunade and Shizune will be there as well. When I saw Tsunade in a trailer I thought it could be a flashback, but on this cover we can see, that it is the present Tsunade. I wonder why she is wearing a Jou-nin-Outfit.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 20, 2011)

> Looks like Tsunade and Shizune will be there as well. When I saw Tsunade in a trailer I thought it could be a flashback, but on this cover we can see, that it is the present Tsunade. I wonder why she is wearing a Jou-nin-Outfit.


I think it's a flashback, I guess that it was during the construction of the prison... maybe she fought Mui...


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jul 20, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> I think it's a flashback, I guess that it was during the construction of the prison... maybe she fought Mui...



Perhaps, we don?t know. But Shizune is standing next to her and they both have their present appearance. Furthermore she put lipstick on. In her youth she did not put on lipstick. 
I want to know more about this damn movie.


----------



## zlatko (Jul 20, 2011)

What's the name of this Girl ???


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jul 20, 2011)

we got to wait a year to see the movie


----------



## zlatko (Jul 20, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> we got to wait a year to see the movie



yup  i whould traid the harry potter movie i just watched for the naruto movie i better wait otter till april then Naruto


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jul 20, 2011)

zlatko said:


> yup  i whould traid the harry potter movie i just watched for the naruto movie i better wait otter till april then Naruto



 im with you bro im with you ... I guess we gonna somehow survive by seeing the anime and the cool arc that is coming although i already read it
unless the stupid filler kick in


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 21, 2011)

A new trailer in the new episode?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Seems not plus there's that preview tomorrow you were talking about. Plus in two weeks you get scenes in the OP. Just too bad they don't change every week anymore or show scenes in the ED anymore too.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 21, 2011)

> Seems not plus there's that preview tomorrow you were talking about. Plus in two weeks you get scenes in the OP. Just too bad they don't change every week anymore or show scenes in the ED anymore too.



A my Youtube friend said there is two trailer and he will upload them! I will post them here! And he will record the preview!!


----------



## zlatko (Jul 21, 2011)

Comon in 9 days the movie will be realised and i want another trailer


----------



## neshru (Jul 21, 2011)

It certainly looks like they put some effort in the movie this year. The short TV trailer looks awesome.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you watch it on the live stream or do you have a link?


----------



## zlatko (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok some link or somthing someone anyone ????


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 21, 2011)

So wait, are we considering this movie Canon?

Also, as much as I loved Mukade, I hope this villain is a little more...realistic. Not that a gigantic talking puppet isn't.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 21, 2011)

In the first trailer:
You see Naruto using Sage Mode and Mui is fighting with chains.
Then you see Ryuuzetsu, and Muku says he's sorry he couldn't protect her.
And you see Mui doing something. 
And I THINK Ryuuzetsu is crying (the quality is bad)
Next you see still images of flashbacks of Jiraiya and Minato.
Then you see Killer Bee in his 8-tails mode fighting the beast in the trailers.
Maroi is seen fighting, and Kakashi is fighting too with his Sharingan and Raikiri.
And Gamabunta is fighting the beast too
And then it cuts to the OVA scene, and Naruto is dodging shurikens.

The second trailer is pretty much the same thing but shorter.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> In the first trailer:
> You see Naruto using Sage Mode and Mui is fighting with chains.
> Then you see Ryuuzetsu, and Muku says he's sorry he couldn't protect her.
> And you see Mui doing something.
> ...



sounds good


----------



## zlatko (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> In the first trailer:
> You see Naruto using Sage Mode and Mui is fighting with chains.
> Then you see Ryuuzetsu, and Muku says he's sorry he couldn't protect her.
> And you see Mui doing something.
> ...



and where i can see that ?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 21, 2011)

No links yet? The trailers seem like things we've seen. Except for mui fighting and naruto dodging


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 21, 2011)

> No links yet? The trailers seem like things we've seen. Except for mui fighting and naruto dodging



No, there are all new action scenes! Pure epicness!! My Youtube friend sent me the two trailers like a private video because he doesn't want to upload them on Youtube yet because they have a bad quality (he recorded them from KeyholeTV), so he hope to find the two trailers in better quality and translate them and, if he don't find better quality, he will upload his videos. So a bit of patience, I will post links here.


----------



## Padme (Jul 21, 2011)

There's an OVA included?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 21, 2011)

> There's an OVA included?



Yeah, there's an OVA like last year.


----------



## m1cojakle (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovers by 7  i know its not the OVA you are talking about.  but this is pretty awesome imo.  way better than Kishi's gaara love scenes and crying.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> In the first trailer:
> You see Naruto using Sage Mode and Mui is fighting with chains.
> Then you see Ryuuzetsu, and Muku says he's sorry he couldn't protect her.
> And you see Mui doing something.
> ...



How was the animation for the action scenes? Did they make an effort on this one or just half-assed it like The Lost Tower?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 21, 2011)

So........is anyone going to give a link where we can watch the trailer or we sitting here in the dark waiting for it?


----------



## Oppip (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't watched the other Shippuden movies yet, but I will get myself to do so before this movie releases. Then I will proceed onto watching this movie.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> So........is anyone going to give a link where we can watch the trailer or we sitting here in the dark waiting for it?



Apparently it isn't in good quality so the uploader is waiting for a good quality version.


----------



## takanashifan (Jul 22, 2011)

has anyone heard samples of the blood prison ost yet?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 22, 2011)

Well there's a filler girl so its bound to suck.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 22, 2011)

> How was the animation for the action scenes? Did they make an effort on this one or just half-assed it like The Lost Tower?



The animation for the action scenes is superb!!!!


----------



## fortysix (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> The animation for the action scenes is superb!!!!



Ok thanks. can't wait for the trailer


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ending Theme "Roar" full:


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well the footage they showed in yesterday special was good. The only thing that bothered me was that they didn't put enough effort into the ova that comes with the movie. Although the ova is probably going to be more comedy than seriousness so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 23, 2011)

> Well the footage they showed in yesterday special was good. The only thing that bothered me was that they didn't put enough effort into the ova that comes with the movie. Although the ova is probably going to be more comedy than seriousness so it doesn't really matter.


What footage?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 23, 2011)

I watched it live but i take it your youtube friend will upload it correct? By the way is this friend by any chance ShippuudenBleach101?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 23, 2011)

> I watched it live but i take it your youtube friend will upload it correct? By the way is this friend by any chance ShippuudenBleach101?


Yes, he is!! he will upload the preview! ^^


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been watching him for like 2 or 3 yrs now. I watch for both bleach and naruto movies.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Yes, he is!! he will upload the preview! ^^


So?? Can you give a link on the trailer of the movie?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 23, 2011)

> So?? Can you give a link on the trailer of the movie?



I'm sorry, he failed to record the preview because the time zone...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 23, 2011)

That sucks glad I watched it live. Maybe someone else recorded it. Where are the trailers you saw is he still waiting for better quality?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 23, 2011)

> Where are the trailers you saw is he still waiting for better quality?


he's going to wait until Saturday at the latest, because they might be in the special. 



> That sucks glad I watched it live. Maybe someone else recorded it.


Really? How was it??


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 24, 2011)

New scan:


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> he's going to wait until Saturday at the latest, because they might be in the special.
> 
> 
> Really? How was it??



it was good they basically showed what I guess would be the intro to the movie. The Naruto Imposter let's say(since we don't know all the details) went to the raikage's mansion and puts everyone else asleep then started fighting the raikage. "naruto" throws a chain and raikage dodges and throws the chain toward the window trying to make sure "naruto" gets hit against the window. Although "naruto" lets go and the chain hits the windows causing them to break. Then they fight a little more and "naruto's" hood gets ripped off and we see it's naruto, then "naruto" jumps out the window and flees. After that it shows tsunade's mansion with naruto, sakura, and yamato. I think kakashi was there too but I don't remember. Tsunade is telling naruto what happened to the raikage and shows him his wanted posters then naruto I guess is telling her he didn't do anything. He gets ready to make clones and run but yamato subdues him with his wood jutsu and also makes a cage. It's the wooden cage we've all seen in the trailer. Then tsunade takes away naruto's headband I'm thinking she says he's not worthy to wear it and puts a tag on the cage. I'm thinking the tag is like a seal. Once again if you don't understand go watch the trailer again. After, naruto gets taken to the prison and the villain takes off the tag and releases naruto. Then he uses the jutsu that sends naruto flying(this part was also in the trailer we've seen already) After that Naruto lifts his jacket and realizes that the warden has put a mark on his chest. Inside the prison naruto sees all the inmates and gets creeped out. Finally he meets maroi and they talk. Later naruto gets his mugshot taken like all prisoners. Then it shows more of the prison where all the cells are and naruto is surprised at everything and is just looking around as he walks. Then it's off to more talking with maroi and ryuuzetsu(I'm guessing this is more of the talk they're having inside the cells or something where naruto is handcuffed and seen shirtless from the previous trailer). After that it shows naruto on the cliff and he steps on the edge looking down but takes a step back because it breaks. After that it shows naruto falling on a roof but he manages to stop himself and seems like the mark by the warden is hurting him and starts grabbing his chest and struggling. After that it cuts to a part where maroi and naruto are talking or planning something but naruto seems to be celebrating or just dancing on top of a table. Then it cuts to a part where naruto is fighting the villain and tries to punch him but misses and naruto gets kicked in the stomach. Later we see naruto sitting on the floor getting taken away by guards. After this we also see naruto with his head to the floor and you see the mark the warden made from his neck and it's hurting naruto. Then we see naruto putting his headband on like from the previous trailer. Then there's fights with gamabunta, bee in his bijuu form, and naruto sage mode doing rasengans. Then naruto's running somewhere in sage mode making more clones. That's basically it, then they showed parts in the credits we've seen before like tsunade fighting, bee looking up at something, and sakura screaming. I know it seems like naruto and maroi spend a lot of time talking but they do I was kinda getting annoyed since I couldn't understand. Naruto and maroi mostly spend their time talking and what i guess would be the cafeteria part of the prison.

EDIT: Oops I meant Maroi not Mui, Sorry I got confused Mui is the villain.

UPDATE:Fixed now


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 24, 2011)

> it was good they basically showed what I guess would be the intro to the movie. The Naruto Imposter let's say(since we don't know all the details) went to the raikage's mansion and puts everyone else asleep then started fighting the raikage. After that it shows tsunade's mansion with naruto, sakura, and yamato. I think kakashi was there too but I don't remember. Tsunade is telling naruto what happened to the raikage and shows him his wanted posters then naruto I guess is telling her he didn't do anything. He gets ready to make clones and run but yamato subdues him with his wood jutsu and also makes a cage. It's the wooden cage we've all seen in the trailer. Then tsunade takes away naruto's headband I'm thinking she says he's not worthy to wear it and put a tag on the cage. I'm thinking the tag is like a seal. Once again if you don't understand go watch the trailer again. After naruto gets taken to the prison and the villain takes off the tag and releases naruto. Then he uses the jutsu that sends naruto flying(this part was also in the trailer we've seen already) After that Naruto lifts his jacket and realizes that the warden has put a mark on his chest. Inside the prison naruto sees all the inmates and gets creeped out. Finally he meets mui and they talk. Later naruto gets his mugshot taken like all prisoners. Then it shows more of the prison where all the cells are and naruto is surprised at everything and is just looking around as he walks. Then it's off to more talking with mui and ryuuzetsu(I'm guessing this is more of the talk they're having inside the cells or something where naruto is handcuffed and seen shirtless from the previous trailer). After that it shows naruto on the cliff and he steps on the edge looking down but takes a step back because it breaks. After that it shows naruto falling on a roof but he manages to stop himself and seems like the mark by the warden is hurting him and starts grabbing his chest and struggling. After that it cuts to a part where mui and naruto are talking or planning something but naruto seems to be celebrating or just dancing on top of a table. Then it cuts to a part where naruto is fighting the villain and tries to punch him but misses and naruto gets kicked in the stomach. Later we see naruto sitting on the floor getting taken away by guards. After this we also see naruto with his head to the floor and you see the mark the warden made from his neck and it's hurting naruto. Then we see naruto putting his headband on like from the previous trailer. Then there's fights with gamabunta, bee in his bijuu form, and naruto sage mode doing rasengans. Then naruto's running somewhere in sage mode making more clones. That's basically it, then they showed parts in the credits we've seen before like tsunade fighting, bee looking up at something, and sakura screaming. I know it seems like naruto and mui spend a lot of time talking but they do I was kinda getting annoyed since I couldn't understand. Naruto and mui mostly spend their time talking and what i guess would be the cafeteria part of the prison.



OMG good!! Thank you very much! But is there a link to watch it somewhere?? 
Ah one thing! How was tracks of the OST in the preview? Very epic?


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking forwards to watch this with english subtitles


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 24, 2011)

So far I haven't seen any links. Tried searching on youtube to no avail. As for ost tracks I kinda forgot about that and watched it on mute since I didnt understand anything. Should've remembered about the music sorry. If you get the OST though and you like it, you can only hope they put it in the right moments and it'll be epic for you. Anyway in case people are too lazy to look at my edits, in my previous post i meant Maroi not Mui. It's Maroi who talks to naruto a lot. I've now replaced everywhere i mistakenly put mui with maroi, so it's fine now. Just letting people know if they read it before i made the edits. If I missed one let me know although i think i got them all.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 24, 2011)

Tsunade said to Naruto he was unworthy wearing that head band, did Tsunade give it back to him and apologized for accusing him?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know they just show where he's putting it on like in the trailer.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 24, 2011)

> Tsunade said to Naruto he was unworthy wearing that head band, did Tsunade give it back to him and apologized for accusing him?



Yeah, this is too strange! Tsunade, Yamato, Kakashi against Naruto?? What the hell!! Naruto was a hero the day before, and he is seen like a criminal the next day? This has not sense...


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jul 24, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> it was good they basically showed what I guess would be the intro to the movie. The Naruto Imposter let's say(since we don't know all the details) went to the raikage's mansion and puts everyone else asleep then started fighting the raikage. "naruto" throws a chain and raikage dodges and throws the chain toward the window trying to make sure "naruto" gets hit against the window. Although "naruto" lets go and the chain hits the windows causing them to break. Then they fight a little more and "naruto's" hood gets ripped off and we see it's naruto, then "naruto" jumps out the window and flees. After that it shows tsunade's mansion with naruto, sakura, and yamato. I think kakashi was there too but I don't remember. Tsunade is telling naruto what happened to the raikage and shows him his wanted posters then naruto I guess is telling her he didn't do anything. He gets ready to make clones and run but yamato subdues him with his wood jutsu and also makes a cage. It's the wooden cage we've all seen in the trailer. Then tsunade takes away naruto's headband I'm thinking she says he's not worthy to wear it and puts a tag on the cage. I'm thinking the tag is like a seal. Once again if you don't understand go watch the trailer again. After, naruto gets taken to the prison and the villain takes off the tag and releases naruto. Then he uses the jutsu that sends naruto flying(this part was also in the trailer we've seen already) After that Naruto lifts his jacket and realizes that the warden has put a mark on his chest. Inside the prison naruto sees all the inmates and gets creeped out. Finally he meets maroi and they talk. Later naruto gets his mugshot taken like all prisoners. Then it shows more of the prison where all the cells are and naruto is surprised at everything and is just looking around as he walks. Then it's off to more talking with maroi and ryuuzetsu(I'm guessing this is more of the talk they're having inside the cells or something where naruto is handcuffed and seen shirtless from the previous trailer). After that it shows naruto on the cliff and he steps on the edge looking down but takes a step back because it breaks. After that it shows naruto falling on a roof but he manages to stop himself and seems like the mark by the warden is hurting him and starts grabbing his chest and struggling. After that it cuts to a part where maroi and naruto are talking or planning something but naruto seems to be celebrating or just dancing on top of a table. Then it cuts to a part where naruto is fighting the villain and tries to punch him but misses and naruto gets kicked in the stomach. Later we see naruto sitting on the floor getting taken away by guards. After this we also see naruto with his head to the floor and you see the mark the warden made from his neck and it's hurting naruto. Then we see naruto putting his headband on like from the previous trailer. Then there's fights with gamabunta, bee in his bijuu form, and naruto sage mode doing rasengans. Then naruto's running somewhere in sage mode making more clones. That's basically it, then they showed parts in the credits we've seen before like tsunade fighting, bee looking up at something, and sakura screaming. I know it seems like naruto and maroi spend a lot of time talking but they do I was kinda getting annoyed since I couldn't understand. Naruto and maroi mostly spend their time talking and what i guess would be the cafeteria part of the prison.
> 
> EDIT: Oops I meant Maroi not Mui, Sorry I got confused Mui is the villain.
> 
> UPDATE:Fixed now



Oh, Tsunade is fighting? Is it really true?  Who will be her opponent?

Damn it! When we will get to see some scenes or longer trailers?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 24, 2011)

Like I said if you saw the official trailer last month it's in there. Some people think it's a flashback.


----------



## zlatko (Jul 24, 2011)

any links ????


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Yeah, this is too strange! Tsunade, Yamato, Kakashi against Naruto?? What the hell!! Naruto was a hero the day before, and he is seen like a criminal the next day? This has not sense...



Tsunade could've also said she had no choice because she made a sad face.

@Zlatko No not any yet.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Is this movie canon?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 25, 2011)

This is the new trailer that my Youtube friend must upload yet...


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 25, 2011)

What the hell did I watch? Why was it black and white with little frame count?


----------



## zlatko (Jul 25, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> This is the new trailer that my Youtube friend must upload yet...



nice trailer if it was in color ???? wtf


----------



## firedragonde (Jul 25, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> This is the new trailer that my Youtube friend must upload yet...





From what i could see it would be a nice trailer, but this is more a 0.5 fps gif with sound lol


----------



## calimike (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't see anywhere 

WSJ NEXT [Summer Edition] sale on 8.12


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 25, 2011)

The 4th movie was a disappointment.This movie better be good.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 26, 2011)

Short trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEwnZSNBiFs&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Short trailer:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEwnZSNBiFs&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



That was short and not very informative


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jul 26, 2011)

guys i see on you tube two more little trailers like this one, write naruto shippuden blood proson 6 and 7 trailer


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 26, 2011)

New trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP6HlULmBt4&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 26, 2011)

*looking more promising with each trailer*


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like the short won't be mostly lulz.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 26, 2011)

When does the movie premiers? Tomorrow? Thursday? Friday?

I think one good treat besides Sage Mode is that this movie will be the first one that'll show a summoning fight, by that I mean the Gamabunta vs that black bird from the trailer.


----------



## Blatman (Jul 26, 2011)

this looks very promising! No naruto movies have wowed me yet. But this one just might do it!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 26, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> When does the movie premiers? Tomorrow? Thursday? Friday?
> 
> I think one good treat besides Sage Mode is that this movie will be the first one that'll show a summoning fight, by that I mean the Gamabunta vs that black bird from the trailer.



Summer of 2012 2045


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 27, 2011)

When is the movie theme released?


----------



## takanashifan (Jul 27, 2011)

*Naruto blood prison ost*

is anyone getting the original soundtrack for the movie


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 27, 2011)

> When is the movie theme released?



on August 3th, but however it is already here:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj5sbzZEC5Y&feature=BFa&list=FL3jO6r-TCz2c&index=2[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 27, 2011)

> is anyone getting the original soundtrack for the movie


OST audio samples!!


----------



## Kony (Jul 27, 2011)

Track 24 looks awesome !


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 27, 2011)

There are few battle tracks... :/ track 23 is so sad, I like this OST!


----------



## nipahhh (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah hiruko93 track 23 is so sad


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 27, 2011)

Track 22 is so awesome, it seems Fairy Tail, but it too short...


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

track 12 and 26 re my fav thus far, when will the OST be released


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

12 is prbly played where naruto transforms to sennin mode on buntas head, there isnt much action tracks this time, though maybe some start slow


----------



## takanashifan (Jul 27, 2011)

track 09 and track 27 and 26 is pure gold


----------



## takanashifan (Jul 27, 2011)

track 09 and track 27 and 26 is pure gold i hope someone posts it soon


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 27, 2011)

I like track 9, 10, 12, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23, 26, 27, 28!!


----------



## takanashifan (Jul 27, 2011)

lol ok am gonna put it short mostly i could'nt hear most of the fighting tracks because they started so slow so hopefully they sound good and one track did sound similiar to fairy tail and it was short i just cant wait until someone upload so WE can hear the full soundtrack


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 27, 2011)

Shisen (track 18) sounds awesome.


----------



## Fullazare (Jul 27, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> OST audio samples!!


Thank you so much for sharing this! 
That soundtrack seems to be really much better than the fourth Shipp?den movie OST.

Just by hearing these audio samples, I already love tracks 9, 21, 22, 23, 24 and 26.
Oh yes, the 9th track seems fantastic!


----------



## Esmeray (Jul 27, 2011)

The 5th Shippuden movie is out in 2 days [ July 30th ] O.o


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 27, 2011)

Review should be out around then


----------



## liborek3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Movie related special aired after today's episode(s). Showed some new scenes.

To be honest, animation looks pretty average for a Naruto movie.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 28, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> Movie related special aired after today's episode(s). Showed some new scenes.
> 
> To be honest, animation looks pretty average for a Naruto movie.



Nope. Lost Tower was really bad. This is a return to the classic animation for a movie.


----------



## liborek3 (Jul 28, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Nope. Lost Tower was really bad. This is a return to the classic animation for a movie.



It looks better than Lost Tower, but still nothing like first 6 Naruto movies.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 28, 2011)

something about the movie:


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol at the Japanese KFC in the beginning.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Preview:



This was pointless it was just talking. The only footage they showed was a commercial which was put on youtube already.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 28, 2011)

> This was pointless it was just talking. The only footage they showed was a commercial which was put on youtube already.


right, I have posted the link before to watch the video...


----------



## zlatko (Jul 28, 2011)

it looks like bee is a big fan of the new movie  notice the posters  it's a bit dustu but you can see the two posters hanging on the side of the door  sory for beeing so big


----------



## mads2194 (Jul 28, 2011)

zlatko said:


> it looks like bee is a big fan of the new movie  notice the posters  it's a bit dustu but you can see the two posters hanging on the side of the door  sory for beeing so big



Are those... underwear with that giant raccoon?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 28, 2011)

Also in the hallway with karui and omoi there's a poster as well. It's the one they used first with naruto holding the barbed wire fence


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2011)

Saw the posters too, and loled.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 28, 2011)

The full OST is already here:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDIQ5XhVg-U&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 29, 2011)

Trailer of my Youtube friend in HD! He found it in better quality finally!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyfUiaPIaiY&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

And he also uploaded the special here:
*Naruto Songs Online You Tube List*


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jul 29, 2011)

can't see the special damn it. It's possible to have a link to download the special ?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 29, 2011)

Now we just have to wait for when it's 10am or later in Japan and theaters are open and playing it because it's now July 30th over there. Hopefully someone puts up a review.

@Kyuubi It wasn't working for me the first time either then I refreshed the page and it worked. Try it.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 29, 2011)

Mui was crying in the video... it seems how if Mui fights against the beast! maybe Mui regrets himself and helps Naruto to defeat him!! This is original!! maybe Mui is a good person! finally an enemy who isn't crazy at all!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

I sense a lot of fighting. Hopefully there will be like in the 3rd movie.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 29, 2011)

Who will go to watch the movie in this forum??


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hopefully whoever recorded some parts from the lost tower last year records some parts from this or someone else

new promo: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksbGkjEIY_4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 29, 2011)

Good new scenes in HD:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewG4u918rxw&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

See here for MOExKON Release Promo, my Youtube friend is deleting the video from Youtube and is uploading it here:
*Naruto Songs Online You Tube List*

there is also a new preview, he will upload it soon!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks even though not much new at least for me but thanks. Also there's another channel with the video if he deletes it, someone copied it. The channel is amaterasuxsusanoo2


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 29, 2011)

^
Hey have you watched the movie yet? Since it should be out by now.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't live in japan. Right now its around 8:30am barely anyway


----------



## Deadway (Jul 29, 2011)

I saw somewhere that it was being released at the end of july, this month, like a few days from now. Does that include the subs?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 29, 2011)

It's now playing in theateres but in april 2012 is the dvd and subs


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jul 29, 2011)

someone has to watch the movie and somehow record it
we NF will pay for it guaranteed


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 30, 2011)

New preview:
*Naruto Songs Online You Tube List*


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jul 30, 2011)

can't see damn


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 30, 2011)

Link removed

Why hasn't the novel been translated?


----------



## Kony (Jul 30, 2011)

I find this chara design awesome. But I am unable to recognize the staff on this scene.

The movie seems interesting. No princess, an intriguing atmosphere.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> New preview:
> *Naruto Songs Online You Tube List*


This is one video you posted that I enjoyed really much


----------



## mayumi (Jul 30, 2011)

lol at the kids in the video, the forum members fighting over characters are most probably older than all those little kids. i hope the little kids enjoyed the movie.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 31, 2011)

LOL at the manga forum members arguing their lives about characters, when I see the kids in that video, I feel weird inside lol. But I started naruto when I was 16, I m sure there are others like that as well. anyways fun stuff.

That video had all the best tracks from the ost. the ost wasnt good this time.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 31, 2011)

Whoever finds a link post it here please


----------



## fortysix (Jul 31, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Whoever finds a link post it here please



Do you mean the link for the movie? If you are you're going to have to wait a long time, until april 2012 to see it


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> New preview:
> *Naruto Songs Online You Tube List*


The movie looks beautiful with it's art but I've seen better animation, so far the best animated Naruto movie is the 3rd Shippuden, 1st Shippuden & 3rd (old) Naruto movie.


   But I'm sure it was a great movie, man we need a fucking japan person to tell us if it was a good movie or fail, then again one kid who lived in Japan said bonds was great and when I saw it, I was dissapointed.......


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 31, 2011)

Right, who saw the movieee???


----------



## Deadway (Jul 31, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Do you mean the link for the movie? If you are you're going to have to wait a long time, until april 2012 to see it



Didn't it just come out or something? Or is that in theaters only?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 31, 2011)

> Didn't it just come out or something? Or is that in theaters only?



The movie is in theaters from July 30th and it will be released on DVD in the last Wednesday of April, thus on April 25th...


----------



## fortysix (Jul 31, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Didn't it just come out or something? Or is that in theaters only?



only in Japanesse theaters the DVD will come out in april next year


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 31, 2011)

Mui, the main villain/prison head, is so kick ass in this film!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 31, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Mui, the main villain/prison head, is so kick ass in this film!



He is much better villain the other ones except Hikuro.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 31, 2011)

Naruto : Blood prison on cover of jump: Next 2011 SUMMER


----------



## firedragonde (Aug 1, 2011)

Movie looks nice, cant wait to see 

But, this Naruto vs. konohamaru thing and konohamarus tkb


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 1, 2011)

* Blood Prsion seem to be getting good reaction from 2chan and but it seem to be not doing so well in the box office*


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 1, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> * Blood Prsion seem to be getting good reaction from 2chan and but it seem to be not doing so well in the box office*



Did the Fourth Movie kill all chances of other people going to see another one? :rofl


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2011)

I feel like this will be another movie that looks good but will be terrible just like every other Naruto movie.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 1, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> * Blood Prsion seem to be getting good reaction from 2chan and but it seem to be not doing so well in the box office*



do you know how well did it rank?


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I feel like this will be another movie that looks good but will be terrible just like every other Naruto movie.



I hope not. I mean, it is by Kishi himself so there is hope.

Also, is this movie canon?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 1, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> * Blood Prsion seem to be getting good reaction from 2chan and but it seem to be not doing so well in the box office*


What a shame to hear that, how much rating did it get in the box office?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 1, 2011)

*



			Did the Fourth Movie kill all chances of other people going to see another one?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so because Lost Tower did slightly better than Blood Prison in it's first weekend but their DVD's sales were superior than other three movies





			do you know how well did it rank?
		
Click to expand...


Not yet, but given that Lost Tower did little bit better than Blood Prison. I would say it rank below Fullmetal Alchemist: The Sacred Star of Milos. So seventh or eighth place 





			What a shame to hear that, how much rating did it get in the box office?
		
Click to expand...

It grossed $1.65 million in its first weekend *


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 1, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *I don't think so because Lost Tower did slightly better than Blood Prison in it's first weekend but their DVD's sales were superior than other three movies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fucked up cuz last year I remember Lost Tower having 7th place in it's first week and 7th to 9th place in it's second week, and if you said that Lost Tower is slighty better than Blood Prison then it must have been a really bad movie and I had really high expectations for this new writer, what a shame, I think they should just stop making Naruto movies and focus more on the TV series instead.


  It's a shame to hear that another pointless movie ruined the TV series once more.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 1, 2011)

> if you said that Lost Tower is slighty better than Blood Prison then it must have been a really bad movie and I had really high expectations for this new writer, what a shame, I think they should just stop making Naruto movies and focus more on the TV series instead.



Don't judge a book before reading the last page... when you will watch it, you will give an judgment...


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 1, 2011)

*



			That's fucked up cuz last year I remember Lost Tower having 7th place in it's first week and 7th to 9th place in it's second week, and if you said that Lost Tower is slighty better than Blood Prison then it must have been a really bad movie and I had really high expectations for this new writer, what a shame, I think they should just stop making Naruto movies and focus more on the TV series instead.
		
Click to expand...


Some of 2chan poster called it the best Naruto movie to dated. My guess is most people see as just another Naruto Movie. 

  Ryder, Studio Ghibli's From up on Poppy Hill,  Fullmetal Alchemist: The Sacred Star of Milos and Heart no Kuni no Alice - Wonderful Wonder World also came out in July*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 1, 2011)

Obviously people would go see fMA more than this even i would. Considering how some people believe FMA:B is better than naruto, Blood prison would lose at the box office.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 1, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Some of 2chan poster called it the best Naruto movie to dated. My guess is most people see as just another Naruto Movie.
> 
> Ryder, Studio Ghibli's From up on Poppy Hill,  Fullmetal Alchemist: The Sacred Star of Milos and Heart no Kuni no Alice - Wonderful Wonder World also came out in July*


Yeah Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood is pretty popular in Japan and since the series is finished in Japan, obviously it would get more rating than Blood Prison.


  Well let's hope it's actually a great Naruto movie cuz Lost Tower was just really bad.




Hiruko93 said:


> Don't judge a book before reading the last page... when you will watch it, you will give an judgment...


True.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 2, 2011)

It has to be good. KILLER FREAKIN BEE is in the movie!!


----------



## fortysix (Aug 2, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> That's fucked up cuz last year I remember Lost Tower having 7th place in it's first week and 7th to 9th place in it's second week, and if you said that Lost Tower is slighty better than Blood Prison then it must have been a really bad movie and I had really high expectations for this new writer, what a shame, I think they should just stop making Naruto movies and focus more on the TV series instead.
> 
> 
> It's a shame to hear that another pointless movie ruined the TV series once more.


 
I don't think that's the reason the movie ranked so low at the box office maybe it was bad promotion maybe they lost faith in the movies after seeing the Lost Tower i wouldn't go so far to say it's a bad movie without actually watching it and the movies are a big part of the series profit, Pierrot would lose a lot of money from the movies and i don't think it ruined the series so much this time i think they handled the movie and the series the best they could this time


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 2, 2011)

fortysix said:


> I don't think that's the reason the movie ranked so low at the box office maybe it was bad promotion maybe they lost faith in the movies after seeing the Lost Tower i wouldn't go so far to say it's a bad movie without actually watching it and the movies are a big part of the series profit, Pierrot would lose a lot of money from the movies and i don't think it ruined the series so much this time i think they handled the movie and the series the best they could this time


Well we have to wait until next year, hope they ain't planning for a sixth movie cuz I don't think their going to make one for next year and it's better that way.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds nice.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 2, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Well we have to wait until next year, hope they ain't planning for a sixth movie cuz I don't think their going to make one for next year and it's better that way.



I don't think so they are definately making a sixth movie, they have made a movie every year and they will continue making them i see no reason why they wouldn't want to make a sixth movie


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 2, 2011)

fortysix said:


> I don't think so they are definately making a sixth movie, they have made a movie every year and they will continue making them i see no reason why they wouldn't want to make a sixth movie


I hope you get what I'm saying without me spoiling, in the manga right now, I don't see how a sixth movie will fit in considering what's going on, and the anime is pretty much on the same arc that the manga is on and we will resume canon back in September-October, so if we get into the big arc after the mini one, I don't see where the timeline will fit for a sixth movie.....

  Blood Prison takes place after the Five Kage Summit arc but before the next arc so I really don't see where the sixth one will fit it.

   Let me rephrase that, they will make a sixth Shippuden movie but probably won't be released next year, maybe in 2013 instead.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 2, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> I hope you get what I'm saying without me spoiling, in the manga right now, I don't see how a sixth movie will fit in considering what's going on, and the anime is pretty much on the same arc that the manga is on and we will resume canon back in September-October, so if we get into the big arc after the mini one, I don't see where the timeline will fit for a sixth movie.....
> 
> Blood Prison takes place after the Five Kage Summit arc but before the next arc so I really don't see where the sixth one will fit it.
> 
> Let me rephrase that, they will make a sixth Shippuden movie but probably won't be released next year, maybe in 2013 instead.



the movies don't have to fit in the current timeline they can be like the Dragon Ball movies and for example Blood Prison takes place after the Kage summit but A still has his arm and the lost tower started showing in theaters at the end of the Pain arc but the movie takes place before Naruto even started the Sage mode training


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 2, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> I hope you get what I'm saying without me spoiling, in the manga right now, I don't see how a sixth movie will fit in considering what's going on, and the anime is pretty much on the same arc that the manga is on and we will resume canon back in September-October, so if we get into the big arc after the mini one, I don't see where the timeline will fit for a sixth movie.....
> 
> Blood Prison takes place after the Five Kage Summit arc but before the next arc so I really don't see where the sixth one will fit it.
> 
> Let me rephrase that, they will make a sixth Shippuden movie but probably won't be released next year, maybe in 2013 instead.



but raikage has 2 arms


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 2, 2011)

*Well the ranking are out and Blood Prison is rank sixth in it's opening weekend

Here are the top ten of Japan Box Office (July 30?31, 2011)

1. Transformers 3 
2. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (Part Two) 
3. Cars 2
4. Gekijōban Pocket Monster Best Wishes! Victini to Kuroki Eiyū Zekrom
5. From up on Poppy Hill
6. NARUTO Shippuden: Blood Prison
7. Rokku: Wanko no shima
8. Nintama Rantar? (Ninja Kids!!!)
9. Andarushia: Megami no Houfuku
10. Fullmetal Alchemist: The Sacred Star of Milos*


----------



## zlatko (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is a betther view


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 2, 2011)

fortysix said:


> the movies don't have to fit in the current timeline they can be like the Dragon Ball movies and for example Blood Prison takes place after the Kage summit but A still has his arm and the lost tower started showing in theaters at the end of the Pain arc but the movie takes place before Naruto even started the Sage mode training


Ye this movie timeline is the most confusing shit, A has two arms but he doesnt meet Naruto until the Summit like wtf? Tsunade is awake to send Naruto to jail but A had one of his arm tooken off before Tsunade wakes up, the movie obviously doesnt take place during the Pain Invasion arc cuz Naruto has his cape on and faught Pain in Sage Mode for the first time. So it takes place after the Five Kage but A has his two arms, the writers need to pay more attention and stop leaving noticeable errors like that.

   Well for last year movie, it's understandable cuz we were in the pain Invasion arc while the movie took place before it, that wasn't a big problem but seeing how their making canon look dumb in the movie, now I won't be surprised if a sixth movie comes for next year.



VlAzGuLn said:


> but raikage has 2 arms


Yeah well the writers fucked up.


----------



## Daylight (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought it was generally accepted that the movies have no true place on the timeline. It's not like either the manga or the anime ever reference what happens in movies anyway 

I like to think of them as hypotheticals. Alternate universes. What-ifs.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 2, 2011)

480p

Wow, it looks like Rock Leee & Might Guy are in the movie, and wow the Naruto vs Konohamaru battle looks intense.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 3, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> 480p
> 
> Wow, it looks like Rock Leee & Might Guy are in the movie, and wow the Naruto vs Konohamaru battle looks intense.



The scene with Guy and Lee is 100% Yamashita


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 3, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> 480p
> 
> Wow, it looks like Rock Leee & Might Guy are in the movie, and wow the Naruto vs Konohamaru battle looks intense.



At least the battle is not about Sexy Jutsu and the fight looks like its going to be serious.

UPDATE!

ROOKIE 9 IS GOING TO BE IN THE MOVIE AS WELL!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 3, 2011)

> ROOKIE 9 IS GOING TO BE IN THE MOVIE AS WELL!



OMG I was beginning to be more and more convinced that this will be the best Naruto movie!!


----------



## zlatko (Aug 3, 2011)

the movie felt one place down in the box office


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tomorrow Blood Prison OP scenes hopefully like every year.  Too bad they don't change anymore every week. It's the same scenes all month now and the ED stays the same they don't put movie scenes in that anymore.


----------



## Kony (Aug 3, 2011)

Gaara is in the movie?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 3, 2011)

> Gaara is in the movie?



No, I don't think. Gaara is in the short movie. In fact, as you can see it, there are scenes from the short under his picture.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 3, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> 480p
> 
> Wow, it looks like Rock Leee & Might Guy are in the movie, and wow the Naruto vs Konohamaru battle looks intense.



I think this movie will be better than Inheritors of the Will of Fire. I think they might have changed the story line.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto Shounen Hen Blood Prison Ending:
*Naruto Songs Online You Tube List*


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 3, 2011)

^
Its not playing for me!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 3, 2011)

> Its not playing for me!


even for me, my friend will upload it somewhere else.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 3, 2011)

lol I totally forgot shounen  hen's ed has movie scenes too


----------



## braves41 (Aug 3, 2011)

Unlike the movie last year, it's been pretty hard to find info on the staff for this movie. As far as key animators go, Hiroyuki Yamashita worked on it (obviously), but he wasn't an animation director. However, I haven't been able to find out who the ADs were for this movie. But I added the storyboarders & unit directors on the ANN page for *Blood Prison *and they are: 
_Storyboard:_

Atsushi Nigorikawa 
Masaaki Kumagai 
Masahiko Murata 
Toshihiko Masuda 
Toshiya Niidome 
Yutaka Kagawa 

_Unit Director:_

Atsushi Nigorikawa 
Masaaki Kumagai 
Shuu Watanabe

Mostly the same staff at these positions as the previous two movies. Has anybody been able to find out who the ADs were?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 3, 2011)

A my Youtube Japanese friend told me that the movie was awesome and Naruto seemed a little more mature, maybe because of Sennin Mode. I will ask him the plot and other details.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 3, 2011)

^

Cool, can you ask your friend where Naruto gets his headband and ask him if Tsunade apologized for having Naruto being put to prison without looking into details?

And could you ask him about Rookie 9 and Hinata being involved in that battle?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 3, 2011)

fortysix said:


> The scene with Guy and Lee is 100% Yamashita


Yeah I've noticed, it looks like his artstyle no doubt especially the way Guy kicked Lee far away.



Malicious Friday said:


> I think this movie will be better than Inheritors of the Will of Fire. I think they might have changed the story line.


Yeah cuz they replaced that shitty writer Junki Takegami and got a way better writer so that's why it will be good, now if Naruto is accused for assassination ninjas from Iwa and Kiri, then shouldn't Mei & Onoki subordinates be in the movie?




Matrix XZ said:


> At least the battle is not about Sexy Jutsu and the fight looks like its going to be serious.
> 
> UPDATE!
> 
> ROOKIE 9 IS GOING TO BE IN THE MOVIE AS WELL!


This is definitely the best Naruto movie, I wish my man Sasuke was in the movie *sigh*, oh well, but DAMN, to have the Rookie 9, Killer Bee, A, Might Guy in the movie is like WOW I bet they go hard in the movie.


----------



## Kony (Aug 4, 2011)

Some fighting scenes in the Opening.
Looks amazing.


----------



## zlatko (Aug 4, 2011)

Here are all the OST klick the spoiler  
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhvrwCUDvFg[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJUVUtbO-c8[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBkaFavhTks[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdn0OrFuhkE[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I513KuOFMQI[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PYmXkLI8nc[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeVwM0uCbNo[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7LYYMK3twg[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c04tReNp1a4[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vDBgkK9yEw[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgGdsknvFDk[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t2ZqZtN2LU[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WCsqxQ0AVM[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6mcwbUdY4w[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMDCWOx0Iws[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqKfzFLu_fM[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1AdxYu21FI[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZry0zbjXxA[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTdde20MIgo[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_iuN_wz5go[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6VBvmsfCF0[/YOUTUBE] , [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtAXe_W_rQ0[/YOUTUBE] ,


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 4, 2011)

Naruto Shounen Hen Blood Prison Ending (it is pure epicness!!):Link removed



> Cool, can you ask your friend where Naruto gets his headband and ask him if Tsunade apologized for having Naruto being put to prison without looking into details?
> 
> And could you ask him about Rookie 9 and Hinata being involved in that battle?



Sure ^^

Plot in Japanese:


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 4, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Naruto Shounen Hen Blood Prison Ending (it is pure epicness!!):Link removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could someone get that translated to english without the Google Translation?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 4, 2011)

Any links to the Shippuuden Blood Prison OP yet?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kony said:


> Some fighting scenes in the Opening.
> Looks amazing.


Where did you watch the opening?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 4, 2011)

> Any links to the Shippuuden Blood Prison OP yet?



nope, but my friend will upload it later.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Where did you watch the opening?



I'm guessing Live.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wtf?? Killer Bee & Naruto see each other in the blood Prison ending? DAMN I guess they really don't follow the manga anymore, they haven't even met yet in the anime wtf, now I'm really confused where this movie takes place.

  So all the Rookies have been confirmed to be in the movie except Neji so far.


----------



## Kony (Aug 4, 2011)

I saw Neji in the opening. He is in the movie.
Lots of characters : 9 rookies, Kakashi, Guy, Killer Bee, Yamato, Raikage, Tsunade !


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 4, 2011)

> Wtf?? Killer Bee & Naruto see each other in the blood Prison ending? DAMN I guess they really don't follow the manga anymore, they haven't even met yet in the anime wtf, now I'm really confused where this movie takes place.
> 
> So all the Rookies have been confirmed to be in the movie except Neji so far.



Right, at this point the movie takes place after Confining the Jinchūriki arc...


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 4, 2011)

Hiroku, don't mean to ask you many times, but is your friend uploading details about the movie like complete summary of it?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 4, 2011)

> Hiroku, don't mean to ask you many times, but is your friend uploading details about the movie like complete summary of it?



I don't know, he still has to answer me...


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 4, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Yeah cuz they replaced that shitty writer Junki Takegami and got a way better writer so that's why it will be good, now if Naruto is accused for assassination ninjas from Iwa and Kiri, then shouldn't Mei & Onoki subordinates be in the movie?



Did Junki write The Lost Tower movie? Cause if he/she did, it was terrible.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 4, 2011)

OP with Blood Prison's scenes:
Link removed


----------



## zlatko (Aug 4, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> OP with Blood Prison's scenes:
> Link removed



It rocks too bad it's not on youtube


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Aug 4, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> OP with Blood Prison's scenes:
> Link removed



Great OP! Thanks for uploading it. 

Pity we can only watch it next year lol.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 4, 2011)

New scan:


----------



## neshru (Aug 4, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> OP with Blood Prison's scenes:
> Link removed


The drawings from 0:37 to 0:46 look so awesome. Man, I want Yamashita back on the series full time...


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 4, 2011)

> The drawings from 0:37 to 0:46 look so awesome. Man, I want Yamashita back on the series full time...



Yeah, that part is pure Yamashita!


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 5, 2011)

Any updates about the movie?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 5, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Did Junki write The Lost Tower movie? Cause if he/she did, it was terrible.


Yeah he wrote the movie and they replaced him for someone way better, I'm glad cuz this writer is 100% promising, Blood Prison looks to be the best Naruto movie up to date.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 5, 2011)

Who was the writer of the 3rd Naruto movie? The same writer as the Lost Tower Movie?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 5, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Who was the writer of the 3rd Naruto movie? The same writer as the Lost Tower Movie?


Ye it's the same writer but Kishimoto helped him in that movie so that's why it was a successful movie but I'm glad they replaced him cuz other than the 1st & 3rd movie, Bonds and Lost Tower both sucked.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 5, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Ye it's the same writer but Kishimoto helped him in that movie so that's why it was a successful movie but I'm glad they replaced him cuz other than the 1st & 3rd movie, Bonds and Lost Tower both sucked.



Lost Tower was unacceptable for Naruto and Bonds... the first time I watched it, it didn't make any sense to me. Like it had no plot until I watched it a second time. I don't see how the Zero-Tailed Leech had to do with the movie either


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 5, 2011)

Malicious Friday said:


> Lost Tower was unacceptable for Naruto and Bonds... the first time I watched it, it didn't make any sense to me. Like it had no plot until I watched it a second time. I don't see how the Zero-Tailed Leech had to do with the movie either


Agreed, the Zero beasted Leech was some random shit and Bonds felt more of an OVA than a movie, it just sucked, they fucked up Sasuke's role, he barely did anything or said shit in the movie, Naruto got banged out for the entire movie, Hinata randomly getting locked up without us seeing how it happened, alot of characters like Kakashi, Shino, Shikamaru & Choji jammed at the same scene for the entire movie, Sakura was useless as usual, the action was pretty garbage Naruto getting beat up so badly but the animation/artwork was pretty good and beautiful.

   Lost Tower, mediocre animation/artwork for a movie, shitty action, no interesting characters, Minato was trolled, robot ninjas in a Naruto series??? Terrible reused plot similar to the 2nd original Naruto movie & damsel in distress bull.

   Blood Prison, looks good, I wonder if Mei & Onoki were in the movie since Naruto is accused of killing ninjas from their village.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 5, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Agreed, the Zero beasted Leech was some random shit and Bonds felt more of an OVA than a movie, it just sucked, they fucked up Sasuke's role, he barely did anything or said shit in the movie, Naruto got banged out for the entire movie, Hinata randomly getting locked up without us seeing how it happened, alot of characters like Kakashi, Shino, Shikamaru & Choji jammed at the same scene for the entire movie, Sakura was useless as usual, the action was pretty garbage Naruto getting beat up so badly but the animation/artwork was pretty good and beautiful.
> 
> Lost Tower, mediocre animation/artwork for a movie, shitty action, no interesting characters, Minato was trolled, robot ninjas in a Naruto series??? Terrible reused plot similar to the 2nd original Naruto movie & damsel in distress bull.
> 
> Blood Prison, looks good, I wonder if Mei & Onoki were in the movie since Naruto is accused of killing ninjas from their village.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 6, 2011)

My Youtube friend translated the link I found:
Kumogakure sensed that there is a conspiracy in Kusagakure. The downfall of Kusagakure was by Kumo and Konoha. Kusagakure was on the brink of taking over the world with the "Box of Paradise". But the whereabouts of it are unknown. Samui was talking to Raikage then Naruto shows up. Naruto is sent to Houzukijou, which is in Kusagakure. Houzukijou is where people from the 5 Great Nations go if they committed sins.

Mui, the master of the castle, uses a Kinkojutsu (Imprisonment Technique) called Tenrou. To make Naruto unable to use his chakra. Naruto makes a Kage Bunshin, but using chakra gives off a searing pain. Naruto attempts to break out of jail three times, but gets sent to the punishment cell each time. Naruto fled to the sea rapids, but Ryuuzetsu saves him from killing himself. 
Naruto finds out about the Box from Ryuuzetsu. She and her best friend (Muku) wanted to destroy the Box, but Muku was killed. Mui is Muku's father, Naruto is shocked. 

-Naruto's Speculation 

Naruto figures out a strategy, but he still has the Tenrou seal. Naruto's operation is to attract Mui, by having Ryuuzetsu and Maroi cause an uproar to catch Mui's attention. Mui sees the plan and absorbs the Kyuubi's chakra to resurrect the Box of Paradise.

-Truth of Mui

"Have you ever killed someone for the village's sake, without holding a grudge?" Mui asked Naruto the same question when he first arrived to the castle. Mui knows the truth about the conversation. Mui wants to revive the victims of the Box and Muku. With help from Mui, the Yugakure Shinobi, Kazan, disguised as Naruto to lead an attack on the Raikage. With Mui absorbing the Kyuubi's chakra, he fulfills his wish. The Box is opened and Muku as an adult appears. Both meet face to face, and then Muku stabs Mui's chest with his hand.

-Satori vs Gamabunta!

Muku is obsessed with hatred and fear, and transforms into a monster, Satori. Naruto summons Gamabunta. And Gamabunta seems mad. Gamabunta is struggling with Satori, and they're exhausted so Naruto uses Sage Mode as a last resort.

Then Killer Bee and everyone from Konoha appears.

Kumogakure and Konoha sensed Kusagakure's actions about the Naruto incident. Tsunade and Killer Bee says they have to do something about Satori. Naruto asks everyone to cover for him while he stores chakra for Sage Mode. The prisoners who escaped return back to the castle. 

-Crush Satori! And...

Satori reads Naruto's movements and attacks. Ryuuzetsu protects Naruto, and Satori's attack penetrated their chest. Naruto's Kage Bunshins hold off Satori. Naruto urges Mui to talk to his son. The Tenrou seal hasn't unraveled, Mui hesitates and is convinced by Naruto. Again Mui comes face to face Muku. Naruto cautioned that, all Mui thought about was Muku. Muku returns into his original form. But the Box's fear still plagued Muku. Blowing Mui away. Muku returns to sanity but the fear is still held, and refuses to live. Muku burns himself with flames. Ryuuzetsu cries at the promise to "live normally", now that promise is broken. Ryuuzetsu protects Naruto in a dying state. Naruto is badly hurt, and Ryuuzetsu is bleeding. Both at their limits, they pull back. Thanks to everyone, everybody lives. And Ryuuzetsu, being everyone's guidepost. And is carved in Naruto's heart. 

So where is Maroi you say? What happened to the Box? That's for the theater. 

(So the person who wrote the article decided to leave some things out and stop there)


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 6, 2011)

^
Interesting Summary. 


But it does not explain of who the imposter Naruto was and what made Tsunade and all of Konoha decide to help Naruto?


----------



## zlatko (Aug 6, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> My Youtube friend translated the link I found:
> Kumogakure sensed that there is a conspiracy in Kusagakure. The downfall of Kusagakure was by Kumo and Konoha. Kusagakure was on the brink of taking over the world with the "Box of Paradise". But the whereabouts of it are unknown. Samui was talking to Raikage then Naruto shows up. Naruto is sent to Houzukijou, which is in Kusagakure. Houzukijou is where people from the 5 Great Nations go if they committed sins.
> 
> Mui, the master of the castle, uses a Kinkojutsu (Imprisonment Technique) called Tenrou. To make Naruto unable to use his chakra. Naruto makes a Kage Bunshin, but using chakra gives off a searing pain. Naruto attempts to break out of jail three times, but gets sent to the punishment cell each time. Naruto fled to the sea rapids, but Ryuuzetsu saves him from killing himself.
> ...



Awsome thanks i postedit on facebook


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 6, 2011)

> Awsome thanks i postedit on facebook



You're welcome ^_^


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Aug 6, 2011)

man the story is supercool and like i think at least muku is the final villan. This is gonna be the best movie


----------



## zlatko (Aug 6, 2011)

Naruto Shippuden: Movie 5 Blood Prison Opening - Lovers  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjyTuqeuwCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 6, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> man the story is supercool and like i think at least muku is the final villan. This is gonna be the best movie



Muku is the cool looking guy who looks almost like Sasuke, right?

I still wonder who is the one who imposed as Naruto?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 6, 2011)

> I still wonder who is the one who imposed as Naruto?


With help from Mui, the Yugakure Shinobi, Kazan, disguised as Naruto to lead an attack on the Raikage.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 6, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> With help from Mui, the Yugakure Shinobi, Kazan, disguised as Naruto to lead an attack on the Raikage.



And how did Konoha and Killer B decid to help Naruto break out prison?

Did Killer Bee found out about Kazan?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 6, 2011)

> And how did Konoha and Killer B decid to help Naruto break out prison?
> 
> Did Killer Bee found out about Kazan?



it is not known yet...


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 6, 2011)

What about Naruto vs Konohamaru short movie?

Any details about that?

I heard the battle was pretty good between them.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> it is not known yet...


The story sounds way better than all the previous Naruto movies put together, this movie sounds like a bunch of brilliant ideas into one film, wish my man Sasuke was in the movie and then it would have been wayyy more epic, but oh well.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 6, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> The story sounds way better than all the previous Naruto movies put together, this movie sounds like a bunch of brilliant ideas into one film, wish my man Sasuke was in the movie and then it would have been wayyy more epic, but oh well.



Its more epic having Rookie 9 and Tsunade involved in the fight durin the movie than Sasuke. Its no wonder why 3rd movie was rated so great.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its more epic having Rookie 9 and Tsunade involved in the fight durin the movie than Sasuke. Its no wonder why 3rd movie was rated so great.


Sasuke haters will always be Sasuke haters, I'm sure if he was in the movies it would have been alot more epic.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 6, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Sasuke haters will always be Sasuke haters, I'm sure if he was in the movies it would have been alot more epic.



It wasn't epic in 2nd movie where Sasuke was in it.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> It wasn't epic in 2nd movie where Sasuke was in it.


Cuz he didn't do shit, Junki Takegami is a bad writer, he needed Kishimoto's help for the 3rd movie, if Sasuke was in a movie where it was written better by a better writer then Sasuke would kick ass in the movie, hate it or love it son.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 6, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Cuz he didn't do shit, Junki Takegami is a bad writer, he needed Kishimoto's help for the 3rd movie, if Sasuke was in a movie where it was written better by a better writer then Sasuke would kick ass in the movie, hate it or love it son.



Having Rookie 9 in the movie is more epic than having just on Uchiha being in the movie. It was better with Rookie 9 in the movies not Sasuke. 

And what involvement does Sasuke have to be in the movie since he is one of the bad guys.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Having Rookie 9 in the movie is more epic than having just on Uchiha being in the movie. It was better with Rookie 9 in the movies not Sasuke.
> 
> And what involvement does Sasuke have to be in the movie since he is one of the bad guys.


Did I say just having Sasuke alone would make the movie epic?? I said that it would be more kick ass if Sasuke was also in the movie, learn how to read properly.

  Yes I know that for a fact that he's pretty much on the badside to be in the movie, that's why I said "oh well" it would be epic having him kick ass in the movie as well, hate it or love it but Sasuke is the reason why the anime/manga has any decency in it.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 6, 2011)

did filler girl kiss naruto ?


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 6, 2011)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> did filler girl kiss naruto ?



Hold on what? Where does it say the filler girl kiss Naruto?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 6, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hold on what? Where does it say the filler girl kiss Naruto?



I read before 4 days on NS FC ,about sakura reaction on this movie , and someone post some information about it , and tell us about filler girl kiss naruto.

and today on pixiv someone talk about the movie and also talk about the kiss and draw fanart


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 6, 2011)

> filler girl kiss naruto



Wow too cool!!

OMG new pictures!!


----------



## VictorSavage (Aug 6, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Sasuke haters will always be Sasuke haters, I'm sure if he was in the movies it would have been alot more epic.



No, it would have just made things worse.


----------



## calimike (Aug 6, 2011)

> Naruto Shippūden: Blood Prison, the eighth Naruto anime film, opened at #6 with a weekend gross of US$1,570, 739 from 260 screens. Masahiko Murata is the director of the film with a script by Akira Higashiyama.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 6, 2011)

VictorSavage said:


> No, it would have just made things worse.


Haters are gonna hate, and a boy with red bars has no position in saying shit on what will be worse cuz you don't know wtf you talking about so mind your business little boy.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 6, 2011)

we have team 10 in this Movie?

If yes,what are they doing?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2011)

*Looking at sakuga database it seem that Atsushi Wakabayashi worked on the little Naruto vs. Konohamaru special*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 7, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Looking at sakuga database it seem that Atsushi Wakabayashi worked on the little Naruto vs. Konohamaru special*


Epicness man, I wonder if he did some scenes alongside with Norio Matsumoto in Blood Prison, I wouldn't be surprised if they did some key animation cuz the movie looks nicely animated.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryuuzetsu dies after she kisses Naruto... and Mui and Muku also die with the Box of Paradise ends up being submerged in the sea... 




from my Youtube friend....


----------



## fortysix (Aug 7, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow the ending seems kinda tragic. Hopefully it's a bit more serious than the other movies


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 7, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow sounds like this movie is more serious than the old ones. And having a tragic ending like that seems so very new.

This movie seemed to be more serious than the other movies except Movie 3.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 7, 2011)

This movie has really an original plot unheard-of! so full of twists!!


----------



## zlatko (Aug 7, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awsome we get a proper kiss scene


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 7, 2011)

zlatko said:


> Awsome we get a proper kiss scene




*Spoiler*: __ 



But the sad thing is that girl dies after that.

I don't think its really a loving kiss, but more like her giving her life energy to Naruto due of them being stabbed together


----------



## zlatko (Aug 8, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto giving the kiss of death


----------



## calimike (Aug 8, 2011)

zlatko said:


> Naruto giving the kiss of death



*Spoiler*: __ 



Is there French Kiss scene since Naruto Shippuden ep. 60


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 8, 2011)

lul wut?

What's with anime and their filler girls,jeezzzz


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Aug 8, 2011)

with a sad end like this where the goodguys die too this is already the best Naruto movie of all time


----------



## Addy (Aug 8, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> with a sad end like this where the goodguys die too this is already the best Naruto movie of all time



yes  i love this and i give it a 10 


Hiruko93 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all i saw is  in the bold part


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2011)

so what kind of rasengan naruto use to defeat the enemy this time?


----------



## zlatko (Aug 8, 2011)

here is a vidoe with all the gifts that could been boutgh that go with this movie [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXQRkr_e1Qc&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Aug 8, 2011)

OMG kyuubi bag and fan.... and FUCKIN KILLER BEE PELUCHE. Fuck it i want all of them


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 8, 2011)

Just seeing the Killer Bee stuff made me go WWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok it is I, the one who has been uploading all those trailers/previews/and giving Hiruko those translations

I've been stalking this thread for a long time and now I have finally registered here 

and if anyone cares...I was able to catch MOExKON Sunday (even though its now Monday for me..) there was nothing new except for these


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 8, 2011)

> Ok it is I, the one who has been uploading all those trailers/previews/and giving Hiruko those translations
> 
> I've been stalking this thread for a long time and now I have finally registered here
> 
> and if anyone cares...I was able to catch MOExKON Sunday (even though its now Monday for me..) there was nothing new except for these



I present you my Youtube friend!! ShippuudenBleach101!! ^^
Thank you very much for new pictures! But can you upload the preview anyway?


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 8, 2011)

At least that filler girl looks awesome than the other filler girls. She is kinda like that girl from Bleach First Movie.

She can do jutsu's.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Aug 8, 2011)

> I present you my Youtube friend!! ShippuudenBleach101!! ^^
> Thank you very much for new pictures! But can you upload the preview anyway?



I'd rather not it was EXACTLY like the E-Ne promo, except for the couple of seconds for those scenes


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 8, 2011)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> I'd rather not it was EXACTLY like the E-Ne promo, except for the couple of seconds for those scenes



Ur my hero


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Aug 8, 2011)

> Ur my hero



oh my..well I try my best


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 8, 2011)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> oh my..well I try my best



you better yes you do kind sir


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 8, 2011)

I hear the Naruto vs Konohamaru short movie was pretty good compared to the previous short movies like Naruto racing towards the bathroom or genie that everyone fighting over that silliness.

Seeing the preview, it looked more pretty good and Konohamaru seemed to be getting serious with Naruto in ninja fighting.


----------



## zlatko (Aug 9, 2011)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Ok it is I, the one who has been uploading all those trailers/previews/and giving Hiruko those translations
> 
> I've been stalking this thread for a long time and now I have finally registered here
> 
> ...



thanks for all the upload whitout you we whould be lost


----------



## Mozq (Aug 9, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> I lost faith in movies.



Agree with you.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 9, 2011)

Did you really just quote someone from 8 months ago


----------



## zlatko (Aug 9, 2011)

i think this movie will return all the hope to us


----------



## Saren (Aug 9, 2011)

This looks even darker than the 3rd Shippuden movie! I'm liking this! Tragic movies are always more memorable than light hearted movies. Always. 

It's great to see Sage Naruto with quality animation too!


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 9, 2011)

Sage Mode Naruto is always the greatest and having tragic moments like that will make them remember.


----------



## Shade (Aug 9, 2011)

So, I've asked this once before without an answer, but it's a simple question. Are any of the Shippuden movies worth seeing? I saw the three original Naruto movies, and only the first was half-decent. Anything worth checking out from the first four Shippuden movies?


----------



## MS81 (Aug 9, 2011)

does that girl have the rinnegan???


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 9, 2011)

Shade said:


> So, I've asked this once before without an answer, but it's a simple question. Are any of the Shippuden movies worth seeing? I saw the three original Naruto movies, and only the first was half-decent. Anything worth checking out from the first four Shippuden movies?



The 3rd Shippuden Movie is worth seeing as do with the 5th Naruto movie.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 9, 2011)

Total Gross: $4,330,778


----------



## zlatko (Aug 10, 2011)

Shade said:


> So, I've asked this once before without an answer, but it's a simple question. Are any of the Shippuden movies worth seeing? I saw the three original Naruto movies, and only the first was half-decent. Anything worth checking out from the first four Shippuden movies?



Ok i am a big narutard but the second shippuden movie sucked and the thrth was awsome and the 4 hal half
PS: your sig rocks


----------



## zlatko (Aug 10, 2011)

Naruto has fallen from 6 to 8 place on second week earning only $881,503 and harry poter 4 week and its 2 place man that movie shure now how to ceep a place


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 10, 2011)

I never enjoyed any naruto movies.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not looking forward to the 5th movie. It looks good from the trailer, but in the end I can see it turning out like the 4th. I'll still watch it, but I hardly expect anything from it.


----------



## kisame95 (Aug 10, 2011)

when will the movie be subbed and open to American viewers? 

Soon?


----------



## Nuzents (Aug 10, 2011)

Shade said:


> So, I've asked this once before without an answer, but it's a simple question. Are any of the Shippuden movies worth seeing? I saw the three original Naruto movies, and only the first was half-decent. Anything worth checking out from the first four Shippuden movies?



I liked the first Shippuden movie(funny ending too)...it wasn't that bad to me.  The others are not worth watching more the once.  The last movie features the 4th Hokage but it sucked...lol.  

This one looks to be good, but hey, I thought that about the last one too


----------



## fortysix (Aug 10, 2011)

kisame95 said:


> when will the movie be subbed and open to American viewers?
> 
> Soon?



the end of April 2012


----------



## Paptala (Aug 10, 2011)

This movie definitely looks better than all of the rest (barring the 3rd Shippuden movie), so hopefully it will deliver.

If not, ah well.  It's not like any of us are actually paying to see in theaters or anything


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 10, 2011)

Paptala said:


> This movie definitely looks better than all of the rest (barring the 3rd Shippuden movie), so hopefully it will deliver.
> 
> If not, ah well.  It's not like any of us are actually paying to see in theaters or anything



Well my friend's girlfriend said to that she watched the movie and said it was pretty good. He said he will get details from her about the whole movie.


----------



## SandLeaf (Aug 11, 2011)

This guy on youtube is giving a 2 part review of the movie  (Contains Spoilers)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4zEJtzcwSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 11, 2011)

Part 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A_Lluv_v_k&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 11, 2011)

gotta love the accent


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 11, 2011)

Can you translate these videos??


----------



## Kony (Aug 11, 2011)

Link removed

A bad review !
The movie is boring according to him!


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 11, 2011)

So Naruto got disqualify for going into Sage Mode and despite beating Konohamaru he won the battle.

This sucks that Naruto didn't become a Chunin even after being the hero of Konoha. Why couldn't he get promoted as a Chuunin like Shikamaru did?

On to the movie, it said that Konoha found out and knew Naruto was innocent then why did they send him to prison if they already found out the imposter and knew he was innocent.


----------



## firedragonde (Aug 11, 2011)

wtf naruto uses sm against konohamaru


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 11, 2011)

^

Thats what the review said on that link.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 11, 2011)

Translation:
Although I'm Naruto less closely, I was in Japan with the release of the fifth film Shippuden Blood Prison. So I went to a session at the cinema, without much appreciation will see that I had an average of the previous films. The story is once again parallel to the scenario of the manga: it can add but it does not exist in the original version of Masashi Kishimoto, who was not involved in the Prison Blood.

The session begins with the film a short film about ten minutes, in which participates in Naruto Chunin reconsideration in the village of sand. After all, even if the hero of Konoha, Naruto is still Genin. But her "rival" Konohamaru participates in the same Chunin exam, and it is they fall against each other in the draw, the first fight. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The battle is in full swing between the two friends, Konohamaru is not going to let it go and come finally to touch Naruto with a punch, which will transform it into Sennin mode. What disqualifies Naruto and suddenly, Konohamaru wins the fight. At the end of the short film, comes to see Naruto and Konohamaru to mock him as a Chunin. [/ SPOILER] This short film has not much interest from a few funny passages.

As I said in the intro, I was not expecting much of this eighth film and that's good because it is just as mediocre as the previous ones. I wonder if it is not less interesting than The Lost Tower. In terms of history, as we know, Naruto is enclosed for assaulting and killing the Raikage Jonin from different villages. The action takes place in full Kusagakure, the village hidden in the grass. Naruto is enclosed in a prison called H?zuki-jo, which literally means "the castle of the lamp of the devil." The head of the prison, Mui, uses a special jutsu called Tenr?, which prevents the affected individual to use his chakra. So, even with the Kyuubi chakra, Naruto can just create a clone of the shadows before fainting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 In prison, he meets Naruto Ry?zetsu, a kunoichi who wants to Kusagakure also Mui. It has locked his own son Muku, the boyfriend of Ry?zetsu in a box that dates from the legendary Rikudo-Sennin. This box would have the power to grant all wishes and Mui wants his wife died during childbirth, back to life. Thanks to Kyubi chakra, opens the box finally comes out Muku but turns into a demon who was also trapped in the box. Naruto fights against him in Sage mode, and then invokes Oyabin but it is not enough. Then all his friends in Konoha just lend a hand and Hachibi (Killer Bee) for him to finally beat a Futon Rasen Shuriken-. [/ SPOILER]

No surprise in this Naruto Blood Prison. The film is not very exciting and has little to offer spectators. Naruto goes almost all the film itself, and new characters are not really interesting. The usual characters are seen only towards the end and some are clearly the numbers. Technically, nothing special either, not 3D and not really impressive fights. In short, if you're not a fan of the ultra-orange ninja, you can easily go your way ...


 He's probably one of those people who hates filler movies and filler arcs so he describes them as terrible, anyways I will watch the movie next year before I judge the film.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Aug 11, 2011)

some review, this sounds decent for a naruto movie


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 11, 2011)

wait, so kishi wasn't involved with blood prison???


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2011)

honestly speaking, it sounds decent compared to the other films. unfortunately, i think the movie will have "naruto syndrome" in other words, we won't see killerbee that much but only naruto............ yay


----------



## Kage (Aug 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> unfortunately, i think the movie will have "naruto syndrome" in other words, we won't see killerbee that much but only naruto............ yay



....

why do people do this to themselves.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 11, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> wait, so kishi wasn't involved with blood prison???



Nobody said he was. If someone did say that, they were talking out of their ass.


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Aug 11, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Translation:
> Although I'm Naruto less closely, I was in Japan with the release of the fifth film Shippuden Blood Prison. So I went to a session at the cinema, without much appreciation will see that I had an average of the previous films. The story is once again parallel to the scenario of the manga: it can add but it does not exist in the original version of Masashi Kishimoto, who was not involved in the Prison Blood.
> 
> The session begins with the film a short film about ten minutes, in which participates in Naruto Chunin reconsideration in the village of sand. After all, even if the hero of Konoha, Naruto is still Genin. But her "rival" Konohamaru participates in the same Chunin exam, and it is they fall against each other in the draw, the first fight.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





lol, is this a direct translation? XD

oh well, it gives you a pretty good idea of what goes on.

Je suppose si tu parle pas l'francais, c'est difficile a comprendre. Ben tabarnac, I guess j'peut fair une translation   si sa'me tente


----------



## SandLeaf (Aug 13, 2011)

People asked this guy questions about the movie on his review of it and he answered them on this video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qNZp__HNhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rac585 (Aug 14, 2011)

SandLeaf said:


> People asked this guy questions about the movie on his review of it and he answered them on this video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qNZp__HNhY[/YOUTUBE]



lol too many spoilers in that video


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2011)

Kage said:


> ....
> 
> why do people do this to themselves.



because it's the truth


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Aug 14, 2011)

I was able to catch MOExKON Saturday (even though it's now Sunday.. )

it showed _SOME_ new scenes which I thought it might be of interest

Adidas Pro Model Low White Babridgement Basketbrawl Shoe


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 14, 2011)

> I was able to catch MOExKON Saturday (even though it's now Sunday.. )
> 
> it showed SOME new scenes which I thought it might be of interest
> 
> Adidas Pro Model Low White Babridgement Basketbrawl Shoe



Yeah, thank you very much!!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 14, 2011)

It says temporarily unavailable try again later to me


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Aug 14, 2011)

> Yeah, thank you very much!!


you're welcome 



> It says temporarily unavailable try again later to me


that happens to me too sometimes, try clicking the link a couple of times and see if it works


----------



## DedValve (Aug 14, 2011)

So this looks somewhat promising from all the positive buzz I'm hearing. Will we have to wait months for a proper translation and good quality like the last one?


----------



## calimike (Aug 15, 2011)

ANN News: 


> Naruto Shippūden: Blood Prison, the eighth Naruto anime film, dropped from #6 to #8 in its second weekend. It earned US$881,503 more on 260 screens for a new total of US$4,330,778. Masahiko Murata is the director of the film with a script by Akira Higashiyama.


----------



## Kage (Aug 15, 2011)

Addy said:


> because it's the truth



the movies are never _not_ going to have a lot of naruto in them so....cry some more?


----------



## zlatko (Aug 15, 2011)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> I was able to catch MOExKON Saturday (even though it's now Sunday.. )
> 
> it showed _SOME_ new scenes which I thought it might be of interest
> 
> Adidas Pro Model Low White Babridgement Basketbrawl Shoe



nice and thanks but why dont you ipload on your youtube acount ???? youtube is much better then megavideo


----------



## zlatko (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTWJvPXlF84[/YOUTUBE]
somthing about the chunin exam


----------



## SandLeaf (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFf58skIR-8[/YOUTUBE]

this guy made a part 2 of him answering questions about the movie.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Aug 15, 2011)

> nice and thanks but why dont you ipload on your youtube acount ???? youtube is much better then megavideo



I don't upload them to youtube because all the promos are part of a tv show which means they're probably copyrighted, and I don't want to take my chances this is like my _fourth_ youtube account


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 16, 2011)

$964,576
Total Gross: $6,909,096


----------



## insane111 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hivt82 said:


> $964,576
> Total Gross: $6,909,096



I must be missing something, why don't those numbers add up correctly?

1st week: total=$1,570,739
2nd week: (+$881,503) total=$4,330,778
3rd week: (+$964,576) total=$6,909,096


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 17, 2011)

insane111 said:


> I must be missing something, why don't those numbers add up correctly?
> 
> 1st week: total=$1,570,739
> 2nd week: (+$881,503) total=$4,330,778
> 3rd week: (+$964,576) total=$6,909,096


LOL, it seems increasing each week.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 17, 2011)

insane111 said:


> I must be missing something, why don't those numbers add up correctly?
> 
> 1st week: total=$1,570,739
> 2nd week: (+$881,503) total=$4,330,778
> 3rd week: (+$964,576) total=$6,909,096



$964,576 is the weekend gross only (13th+14th Aug). But there are other days in a week. In this week (8th-14th) it got $6,909,096-$4,330,778=$2,578,318.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 20, 2011)

Theirs nothing to talk about anymore for this movie, now everyone has to wait until next year to see how either mediocre or decent it will be, hope it's the last Naruto movie.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 20, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Theirs nothing to talk about anymore for this movie, now everyone has to wait until next year to see how either mediocre or decent it will be, hope it's the last Naruto movie.



I don't think Pierott will ever stop making Naruto movies even after the manga and anime end i'm sure they will try to milk some more money from the franchise with movies


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 20, 2011)

fortysix said:


> I don't think Pierott will ever stop making Naruto movies even after the manga and anime end i'm sure they will try to milk some more money from the franchise with movies


I just wish they would stop their just pointless, their just there to make money but then again that is what corporations want, money, so.....


----------



## fortysix (Aug 20, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> I just wish they would stop their just pointless, their just there to make money but then again that is what corporations want, money, so.....



well the movies are fun to watch if you have nothing better to do or if they have good animation.


----------



## Fullazare (Aug 20, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Theirs nothing to talk about anymore for this movie, now everyone has to wait until next year to see how either mediocre or decent it will be, hope it's the last Naruto movie.


Did you see it? I probably missed your review in that thread, can you give me the page you posted it, if you did?


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 21, 2011)

Please japanese people on this forum!!! there has to be an "underground" copy there is always one. there is always someone who takes a camera to the cinema and then sells the movies in the streets! common you gonna get a lot of grettings from NF if you can get this movie
I know you guys can do it


> IN JAPAN WE BELIEVE!!!


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

Kage said:


> the movies are never _not_ going to have a lot of naruto in them so....cry some more?



i can still hope


----------



## SandLeaf (Aug 22, 2011)

this guy made a second (final) review of the movie  but note that it contains LOTS of spoilers...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AOHYLkkeeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 23, 2011)

+$465,183
Total Gross: $8,984,962


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2011)

movie looks well as i anticipated (again, people dying = good movie for me).


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Addy said:


> movie looks well as i anticipated (again, people dying = good movie for me).



yeah especialy when they are good guys right Addy ?


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> yeah especialy when they are good guys right Addy ?



especially when they are 

yeah, naruto won't die but i like seeing those he tries to save die 

there is so much satisfaction in that


----------



## Hiruko93 (Aug 31, 2011)

Blood Prison wallpapers:


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't open the page properly, can you upload the wallpapers to another webpage?

Please.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Sep 6, 2011)

I found this new poster....





...that is all.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Sep 9, 2011)

Full plot here:
Snapback Hats wholesaler


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 9, 2011)

Too bad part 2 isn't finished but hopefully will be soon.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Sep 9, 2011)

> Too bad part 2 isn't finished but hopefully will be soon.


Updates in 6 hours!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 9, 2011)

And its been 4 days it was posted on september 5. Part 2 took over a month because part 1 was posted on july 28 so I wouldn't hold my breath


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 10, 2011)

Hopefully it does not suck like the 4th movie.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Sep 16, 2011)

Updates continue every day! The plot is awesome!!


----------



## Kony (Sep 18, 2011)

According to the plot,  the movie contains some fight scenes with all characters.
Looking forward to it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Guy & Lee fight together.
Kakashi has a fight for himself.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 18, 2011)

Kony said:


> According to the plot,  the movie contains some fight scenes with all characters.
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> ...



Well that's good but i don't think the fights will be that good since there are from what i've seen only 2 animators worth mentioning


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 18, 2011)

Part 2 sounds amazing!


----------



## Kony (Sep 18, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Well that's good but i don't think the fights will be that good since there are from what i've seen only 2 animators worth mentioning



Pure speculation. Wait and see.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 18, 2011)

Kony said:


> Pure speculation. Wait and see.



the only two that were very good from the animator list were Hidetsugu Ito and Hiroyuki Yamashita, but i'm sure that the Kakashi fight will be done by Ito since it was show in the trailer


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 18, 2011)

*



			Well that's good but i don't think the fights will be that good since there are from what i've seen only 2 animators worth mentioning
		
Click to expand...


Fortysix, aren't you leaving let out Yasuyuki Kai, Koji Yabuno and Hirofumi Masuda*


----------



## fortysix (Sep 18, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Fortysix, aren't you leaving let out Yasuyuki Kai, Koji Yabuno and Hirofumi Masuda*



i was talking about animators seen in the trailers all we saw in the trailers that stood out were Ito's and Yamashita's scenes


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 18, 2011)

*Oh... Ok, but the dog scene in one of trailers like looked pretty nice*


----------



## Kony (Sep 18, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Fortysix, aren't you leaving let out Yasuyuki Kai, Koji Yabuno and Hirofumi Masuda*



I just know Masuda as key animator on NS #123.
The two others seems to be talented !

But yes, Yamashita is not alone on this movie. 

So wait and see, in terms of storyboard, fights look awesome.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 18, 2011)

Kony said:


> I just know Masuda as key animator on NS #123.
> The two others seems to be talented !
> 
> But yes, Yamashita is not alone on this movie.
> ...



Well, atleast i'm 100% sure that the animation will be better that in The Lost Tower


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Sep 18, 2011)

hey people didn't kishimoto help to design the novel for this movie would it count as cannon then?


----------



## fortysix (Sep 18, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> hey people didn't kishimoto help to design the novel for this movie would it count as cannon then?



Nope, not canon, never will be


----------



## SandLeaf (Sep 20, 2011)

im not sure what this is (karioke?) but it has something to do with the movies theme song...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_JiC3tLIP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fortysix (Sep 20, 2011)

SandLeaf said:


> im not sure what this is (karioke?) but it has something to do with the movies theme song...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_JiC3tLIP8[/YOUTUBE]



lol, it's just a Karaoke track with pictures from the movie


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _From the Movie Ending_ 



*Tsunade, congratulates Naruto for being the hero as usual! Then she calls Kakashi and orders him to tell and advice Naruto in details that everything is just ploy of sentencing and placing him in the Blood Prison.

Kakashi answers back, "HUH?*

Sounds to me Naruto will be pissed about all the plans that Naruto didn't know and kept him in the dark. And Kakashi will be taken the blame for it.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 20, 2011)

Naruto movies suck so much it's sad


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 20, 2011)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Naruto movies suck so much it's sad



No always. If you watched movie 3 and movie 5.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> No always. If you watched movie 3 and movie 5.



isn't movie 5 the one when they go back in time and gai, kakashi and others are still young?


----------



## zlatko (Sep 20, 2011)

Prince Vegeta said:


> isn't movie 5 the one when they go back in time and gai, kakashi and others are still young?



No that's 4 the 5 is this thread blood prison


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> No always. If you watched movie 3 and movie 5.



i watched both. they sucked but 3 had good battles. although, i think the new movie should be ok.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 20, 2011)

Anything without Akatuski sucks


----------



## Ryder1000 (Sep 21, 2011)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Anything without Akatuski sucks


Anything without Uchihas suck.


----------



## Blazingsaber (Oct 1, 2011)

Naruto Shippuden: Blood Prison Photo Gallery [HD]


----------



## Monna (Oct 1, 2011)

I thought Inheritors of the Will of Fire was great. I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Bonds and The Lost Tower weren't bad either in my opinion since they were mostly all fights and didn't drag like the earlier movies.


----------



## narutothebest (Oct 2, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Look at the bright side, we will see Naruto in Sage Mode in the movie.


I| dnot wnat to tlak about it, but we saw the sage mode in the filler argghhhh
fukc this feeling


----------



## lacey (Oct 2, 2011)

Blazingsaber said:


> Naruto Shippuden: Blood Prison Photo Gallery [HD]



Some interesting shots there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blazingsaber (Oct 15, 2011)

*All Naruto Shippuden: Blood Prison Compiled Information*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Nov 8, 2011)

A sixth Shippuden movie should be announced in 3-4 weeks from now.


----------



## Undead (Nov 8, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Anything with Uchihas suck.


Fixed that post for ya.


----------



## zlatko (Nov 8, 2011)

for those that have instant email notification on this thread untill aprill we will have a dead thread but then this thread will be on fire resurected from the dead


----------



## Ryder1000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Saru Goob said:


> Fixed that post for ya.


Your trolling.


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 8, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> I thought Inheritors of the Will of Fire was great. I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> Bonds and *The Lost Tower* weren't bad either in my opinion since they were mostly all fights and didn't drag like the earlier movies.



This was a big let down for me, the only thing i enjoyed was the final minato and naruto scene


----------



## Undead (Nov 8, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Your trolling.


Yeah, because having a different opinion from yours is trolling.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 8, 2011)

Kony said:


> According to the plot,  the movie contains some fight scenes with all characters.
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> ...



^This is the only thing I really care about.

For the last few Naruto movies I didn't "watch" them so much as I "skipped to the next fight."


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2011)

Whirlpool said:


> This was a big let down for me, the only thing i enjoyed was the final minato and naruto scene


I honestly didn't except much out of Minato. When the movie was in development he still lacked feats in the manga.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Nov 9, 2011)

> A sixth Shippuden movie should be announced in 3-4 weeks from now.



Yeah, there will be news after November 21th like last year and on 14th December. While we will have the first teaser on 13th December along with the trailer announcing the DVD release of Blood Prison.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Yeah, there will be news after November 21th like last year and on 14th December. While we will have the first teaser on 13th December along with the trailer announcing the DVD release of Blood Prison.


But in all honesty I want them to focus on the canon, cuz if we are going into the war arc by April-May in the anime then we don't need a movie, the war is BIG, many fights, and many things going on that we don't need bad animation for it, sometimes I feel like their won't be a sixth movie cuz we already got a big war and I'm sure Pierrot want to focus all their attention on it.


   They should just make a CGI movie like they did with One Piece Movie 11 for the Sixth Shippuden movie, I would prefer that way better.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Nov 26, 2011)

New more pictures from the movie (the movie will be released on 9th December in Taiwan):


Meanwhile was the new movie release announced?


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Nov 26, 2011)

Really this might be the best movie for Naruto Shippuuden.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 26, 2011)

Jane Crocker said:


> Bonds and The Lost Tower weren't bad either in my opinion since they were mostly all fights and didn't drag like the earlier movies.



they were awful especially lost tower which didnt have a single good fight scene in the entire waste of a movie. 

so, this 5th one, whens it come out on dvd and get subbed, summer i guess?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2011)

are there any movies with an exceptional emphasis on the Sauce?


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Nov 27, 2011)

Try Bonds.


----------



## Kony (Nov 27, 2011)

The OVA looks pretty cool ! I like the pic with Konohamaru and Asuma.


----------



## fortysix (Nov 27, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> they were awful especially lost tower which didnt have a single good fight scene in the entire waste of a movie.
> 
> so, this 5th one, whens it come out on dvd and get subbed, summer i guess?



it comes out in the last week of april 2012, just like the other movies


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 27, 2011)

how do i go to the second link because it redirects me to showbiz.chinatimes.com? Wait i think i found it, here's the link i found if people are having problems like me:


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 29, 2011)

According to someone who watched it.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Konoha knew Naruto was innocent yet they put him in prison to have him investigate without even knowing about it. Isn't that a little cruel, and Tsunade only had Kakashi to be the one to apologizing to him. I feel that Konoha been taking things too far for keeping Naruto in the dark like that.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 29, 2011)

^                  FILLERS


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 29, 2011)

^

They done it in manga too.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 29, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> According to someone who watched it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



wait what?


----------



## rac585 (Nov 29, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> According to someone who watched it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Guess the logic behind that is because Naruto's not one to sneak around a prison for information. Had he known what his mission was he'd probably break into the prison and we'd have ourselves an Naruto-Impel Down movie.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 29, 2011)

Rac said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the logic behind that is because Naruto's not one to sneak around a prison for information. Had he known what his mission was he'd probably break into the prison and we'd have ourselves an Naruto-Impel Down movie.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto would just play along with being a prisoner. Instead of trying to break out of prison.


----------



## rac585 (Nov 29, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto would just play along with being a prisoner. Instead of trying to break out of prison.



Just like he took it easy with sage mode training instead of jumping in the lake


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope this turns out more entertaining than the last few movies. Not bad. But they can do better.


----------



## Arthur Senju (Nov 29, 2011)

Naruto Shippuden: Blood Prison Main Character Photos


----------



## Hiruko93 (Nov 30, 2011)

Was new Naruto Shippuden movie announced today?


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope we get to see the movie soon. maybe a theater copy like the lost tower


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Was new Naruto Shippuden movie announced today?



If there are no news for December, I think no movie this year. But I highly doubt that this scenario will happen.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Nov 30, 2011)

> If there are no news for December, I think no movie this year. But I highly doubt that this scenario will happen.



right and then next year is the 10th anime anniversary, for this I think there will a movie like for the 10th anime One Piece anniversary.


----------



## liborek3 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## zlatko (Dec 7, 2011)

translation ?


----------



## Si Style (Dec 7, 2011)

zlatko said:


> translation ?



"Naruto's Non-nonsensical escapade 2012!!

You'll feel impartial to the fights due to lack of character development and you'll hate the story, but you'll watch it anyway!! Cha-ching!!"


----------



## Jaga (Dec 10, 2011)

DVD coming in April


----------



## Hiruko93 (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh well I will certainly buy it!!
here more pictures:


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 11, 2011)

so i take it the *Blood Prison* movie made quite a money grab in the theaters since they still want to continue this ridiculous movie-special-every-year trend.


----------



## zlatko (Dec 11, 2011)

Hiruko93 said:


> Oh well I will certainly buy it!!
> here more pictures:



does it says realise date 2011-12-09 ??????


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's the theatrical release for taiwan. People are now anxiously awaiting a camrip, that will most likely never come.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Dec 11, 2011)

[DVD] 劇場版NARUTO-ナルト- ブラッド・プリズン [完全限定生産] 

「劇場版NARUTO-ナルト- ブラッド・プリズン」が10分間以上の未公開シーンを含むディレクターズカット版でパッケージ化! 同時上映の「炎の中忍試験! ナルトVS木ノ葉丸!!」も収録。【劇場版NARUTO-ナルト-ブラッドプリズン】いわれなき罪により囚われたナルトは、脱獄不可能の監獄、鬼灯城に送られる。城主の無為により忍の力を奪われたナルトに、近づく謎の囚人たち。草隠れの暗部・竜舌、いわくありげな忍・マロイ・・・果たして、ヤツラの目的は? 無実を主張するナルトは脱獄を繰り返すが、何者かに命を狙われる! ほおずき――その花言葉は「偽り」。凶気の城に隠された悲しき真実が明らかになる時、誇りをかけた忍たちの最期の闘いが始まる! 【炎の中忍試験! ナルトVS木ノ葉丸!!】迫る世界の危機・・・「第四次忍界大戦」に備え、戦力アップを目的に「中忍試験」が実施されることになった。火影を目指す木ノ葉隠れの里の下忍・木ノ葉丸も「中忍試験」を受けることになるが、最終試験であこがれの忍者、ナルトと対決することに! この試合、どちらも負けられない。勝利するのはどっちだ? ■「炎の中忍試験! ナルト vs 木ノ葉丸」(短編) サウンドトラックCD(初CD化)、東山彰良書き下ろしドラマCD、特製ブックレット、イラストピンナップ、ステッカー付き。西尾鉄也描き下ろしデジパック仕様、特製三方背BOX仕様。

Can someone translate it? I understand 10 minutes of inedited scenes!!


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 11, 2011)

hiruko from google it seems so 
DVD] NARUTO-Naruto Movie - Prison Blood [Limited Edition]

 "NARUTO-Naruto Movie - Prison Blood" director's cut edition package that includes a previously unreleased scenes over 10 minutes! For simultaneous screening "test in flames tolerated! Round Konoha Naruto VS!!" Is also included. NARUTO - Naruto - The Movie - Naruto - Captured by the sin Renaki said Brad Prison is not prison break out and sent to the castle ground cherry. Deprived of the power of the Shinobi Naruto inaction by the castle, near the mysterious prisoners. The hidden dragon tongue dark grass, Malloy played conspiratorially tolerated, the purpose of the guys is it? Naruto repeated claims innocence, but jailbreak is targeted to someone's life! Alkekengi - the language of flowers is "false". Sad truth be revealed when hidden in the castle of evil mind, our last battle begins Shinobu multiplied pride! Tolerability trial in flames! Circle Naruto Konoha VS!! Approaching crisis in the world - "the Fourth Ninja world War," in preparation, aiming to force up test "of Shinobi" was to be conducted. Also round the village of Konoha 葉隠Re 下忍 trees aiming firelight "Shinobi test medium" will undergo a final test longing ninja, Naruto and decided to fight! This game, not lose either. Which is to win? ■ "Shinobi trial in flames! Round Konoha Naruto vs" (short film) soundtrack CD (first CD), Akira Higashiyama newly written drama CD, special booklet, pinup illustration, with a sticker. Drawn by Tetsuya Nishio digipack, BOX back three-way special specifications


----------



## butcher50 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> hiruko from google it seems so
> DVD] NARUTO-Naruto Movie - Prison Blood [Limited Edition]
> 
> "NARUTO-Naruto Movie - Prison Blood" director's cut edition package that includes a previously unreleased scenes over 10 minutes! For simultaneous screening "test in flames tolerated! Round Konoha Naruto VS!!" Is also included. NARUTO - Naruto - The Movie - Naruto - Captured by the sin Renaki said Brad Prison is not prison break out and *sent to the castle ground cherry.* Deprived of the power of the Shinobi Naruto inaction by the castle, near the mysterious prisoners. *The hidden dragon tongue dark grass*, Malloy *played conspiratorially tolerated*, the purpose of the guys is it? Naruto repeated claims innocence, but jailbreak is targeted to someone's life! Alkekengi - the language of flowers is "false". *Sad truth be revealed when hidden in the castle of evil mind*, our last battle begins Shinobu multiplied pride! Tolerability trial in flames! Circle Naruto Konoha VS!! Approaching crisis in the world - "the Fourth Ninja world War," in preparation, aiming to force up test "of Shinobi" was to be conducted. Also round the village of Konoha 葉隠Re 下忍 trees aiming firelight "Shinobi test medium" will undergo a *final test longing ninja*, Naruto and decided to fight! This game, not lose either. Which is to win? ■ "Shinobi trial in flames! Round Konoha Naruto vs" (short film) soundtrack CD (first CD), Akira Higashiyama newly written drama CD, special booklet, pinup illustration, with a sticker. Drawn by Tetsuya Nishio digipack, BOX back three-way special specifications



google produces the best poetry lols.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 11, 2011)

Considering we might never see the theater release, we won't even be able to tell the difference. Just that the movie is longer than usual.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Dec 11, 2011)

> Considering we might never see the theater release, we won't even be able to tell the difference. Just that the movie is longer than usual.



OMG yeaaaaah!!!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Dec 12, 2011)

The movie will last 125 minutes!! A lot of inedited scenes since all Naruto movies last 90 minutes!


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 12, 2011)

125 minutes, I wonder that the DVD was added with scenes that were never before seen in theaters. That happens most the time.


----------



## SandLeaf (Dec 12, 2011)

The DVD for the movie comes out April 25th 2012?


----------



## liborek3 (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't think director's cut version is 125 minutes long. More like it's 100 minutes long + 25 minutes of Konohamaru vs. Naruto special.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 12, 2011)

liborek3 said:


> I don't think director's cut version is 125 minutes long. More like it's 100 minutes long + 25 minutes of Konohamaru vs. Naruto special.



I don't believe so. Because Konohamaru vs Naruto is a seperated movie and remember the other specials like the Genie movie in movie 3 or 4 there were no minutes added to that to the movie.


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 15, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> That's the theatrical release for taiwan. People are now anxiously awaiting a camrip, that will most likely never come.



Went to watch today in Taipei.  It was a spur of the moment thing, so I didn't bring the cam.

It's well animated, decent plot (had some major plot holes but eh...), they gave more emphasis to "character of the week" but Naruto still played a major role.

Tons of Naru fanservice. 

Naruto was actually pretty damn cool in that movie.


*Spoiler*: _some spoilers_ 



For some reason Naruto and Bee already knew each other even though the time line is kinda weird. It's definitely after Pain's battle and before the war. So Naruto went to the island, met Bee and then returned to Konoha?  Oh well.

The way the main villain was defeated was also more different than the usual....kinda.

And Naruto going on Senin mode for some reason granted him the Senin mode red coat out of nowhere. It's like "Senin mode transform no jutsu!" 




I don't like revealing spoilers about the plot, so sorry.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 15, 2011)

^People are going to hound you now telling you to go see it again and take your camera.


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey, pay me the ticket and I'll definitely go!  (it wasn't cheap ya know)

I'm probably not the only one living in Taiwan in this Forum anyways.


----------



## Shugorei (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi just wondering has anyone uploaded the Soundtrack for Blood Prison yet?


----------



## SandLeaf (Dec 16, 2011)

Shugorei said:


> Hi just wondering has anyone uploaded the Soundtrack for Blood Prison yet?



its already been out for a while now...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMl2T4RsAbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SilenceOz (Dec 16, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Naruto going on Senin mode for some reason granted him the Senin mode red coat out of nowhere. It's like "Senin mode transform no jutsu!"



Im sorry did you say his red coat is back!?
*Day1 Pirate*! and buy BR if it gets a good dub


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 28, 2011)

Those who live in hong kong can watch this starting january 26 in theaters. However a camrip from hong kong is still doubtful.


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Hiruko93 (Jan 4, 2012)

Some new pictures from the movie:


----------



## Mdri (Jan 21, 2012)

I hope this movie doesn't end with a Rasengan...


----------



## Adagio (Jan 22, 2012)

Its Naruto. Everything ends with a Rasengan.


----------



## kx11 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mysto Vermilion said:


> I hope this movie doesn't end with a Rasengan...



or a flashback


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 25, 2012)

Found this: event planner in delhi


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well Hong Kong-ers can now go enjoy the movie since it technically came out yesterday for you. Unlike us who still have 3 months to go. I still doubt a camrip will become available. Although since were so close to release it doesn't seem that bad anymore.


----------



## zlatko (Jan 26, 2012)

we waited almost 6 months what art 3 or 4 more


----------



## m1cojakle (Jan 27, 2012)

Why are there any cam vids of this movie or cellphone vids.  seriously japanese people, get your shit together and help your american brothers out.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 27, 2012)

m1cojakle said:


> Why are there any cam vids of this movie or cellphone vids.  seriously japanese people, get your shit together and help your american brothers out.



I remember reading that the law is a lot more harsh in Japan if you get caught for doing that. Can't remember exactly what it was, but I think it involved a fee in the tens of thousands and some mandatory prison time. Probably a big reason nobody does it.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 27, 2012)

By now the movie shouldn't be in theaters anymore in japan. Also we can only imagine the law in hong kong


----------



## zlatko (Jan 27, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I remember reading that the law is a lot more harsh in Japan if you get caught for doing that. Can't remember exactly what it was, but I think it involved a fee in the tens of thousands and some mandatory prison time. Probably a big reason nobody does it.



also i think you get baned and before entering they are check for cam and shits like that japan people dont need SOPA and PIPA


----------



## Laura (Jan 30, 2012)

Dayum. When does the dvd come out?


----------



## fortysix (Jan 30, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Dayum. When does the dvd come out?



End of April, just like all the other movies


----------



## Hiruko93 (Feb 7, 2012)

picture from the DVD:


----------



## LazyShika (Feb 9, 2012)

I watched the fourth movie not so long ago so if the fifth comes out in april when can we see it with fansub?


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Feb 9, 2012)

wtf happened to the upcoming 6th movie? we still dont have any teaser


----------



## zlatko (Feb 9, 2012)

LazyShika said:


> I watched the fourth movie not so long ago so if the fifth comes out in april when can we see it with fansub?



i watched it 2 days after it came out i think



VlAzGuLn said:


> wtf happened to the upcoming 6th movie? we still dont have any teaser



i think they will give info after the dvd realise


----------



## Arthur Senju (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's how the original DVD will look like once it's released!

<http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=264664693609222&set=a.264664656942559.61669.125005364241823&type=3&theater>


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 1, 2012)

^you didn't input the link correctly. Here it is(Limited edition, i'm guessing considering all the stuff it comes with): 

Hopefully there can be a bigger size in the future. Also considering it'll have extra footage, hopefully this one will be the one uploaded to the internet. Either way we wouldn't even be able to tell the difference considering most of us don't live in japan. Unless someone here buys it and compares it to the online version or remembers everything from the theater and notices and lets us know.

I'm guessing this is the regular edition: 

Either way it doesn't matter, they might be the same edition. Other than that there's only 54 days(japan time) left till release.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 1, 2012)

I will buy the limited edition!!


----------



## lacey (Mar 1, 2012)

Damn, the limited edition looks nice.


----------



## Zorp (Mar 1, 2012)

The flower petals look like blood pouring out from Naruto.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> I will buy the limited edition!!



Can you upload it if the regular edition is the one online? Or at least upload the extra footage?


----------



## Hiruko93 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Can you upload it if the regular edition is the one online? Or at least upload the extra footage?



If you read on Amazon.jp or CDJapan even the regular edition has 10 extra minutes! Don't worry! However I will check it anyway when I will get the limited edition.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 24, 2012)

Wake up people tomorow is the realise, So which site do you think will sub it first ?


----------



## Thgilnoom (Apr 24, 2012)

Someone got the DVD already. That little booklet contains some spoilers about the movie most likely (I personally skipped that part). 

Edit: seems like he made the video private so you can't watch it anymore. I removed the link.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 24, 2012)

^Well, This one is working.
: P


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 24, 2012)

I will receive my limited edition on April 27th!!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 24, 2012)

Now that its april 25 in japan we just have to wait for later or tomorro. Later means late night tonight(pdt). It's usually released around then on tudou so keep an eye out.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 24, 2012)

*Hiruko93, will you be uploading the scans of it*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2012)

Within the half hour start checking tudou every once in a while to sEe if its released.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 25, 2012)

Anything new ? i mean in japan is almost 6 PM


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 25, 2012)

Torrrent already out for 10 hours. @asiandvdclub.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 25, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Torrrent already out for 10 hours. @asiandvdclub.



but with japanese subs


----------



## Mikon (Apr 25, 2012)

NO MOVIE?!?!~!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Torrrent already out for 10 hours. @asiandvdclub.



Link please


----------



## zlatko (Apr 25, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Link please



You are better of i checked it you must register to asiandvdclub wihich acepts only yahoo mail and the link is with japanese subs and it;s 36 Gigabytes and it's iso. file probably fake or something worse


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ya checked it out and nevermind


----------



## zlatko (Apr 25, 2012)

Media and Sport told VOA
Can someone confirm this ?


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 25, 2012)

zlatko said:


> it;s 36 Gigabytes and it's iso. *file probably fake or something worse*


lol assuming anything !!
The size is clearly 7.46 GB. 
Too bad for you , for thinking real .iso rip fake or worse ; clearly not being able distinguish.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2012)

zlatko said:


> Media and Sport told VOA
> Can someone confirm this ?



Since its from march its fake.


----------



## BUUUU (Apr 25, 2012)

> 昨年公開された『劇場版NARUTO‐ナルト‐ ブラッド・プリズン』のDVDが本日発売されました。
> 
> 完全生産限定版にはサウンドトラックCDや書き下ろしドラマCD、特製ブックレットなどが特典として付いているのですが、個人的に一番の売りは収録された本編が「ディレクターズカット版」ということだと思います！
> 劇場公開版では上映時間などの都合でカットされていたシーンがすべて復活、合計10分近い「未公開映像」が追加されているのです。
> ...



excuse me, something interesting in this paragraph


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 25, 2012)

translation



> Was published last year - DVD of "NARUTO-Naruto The Movie Prison Blood" has been released today.
> 
> I think it is a Limited Edition with drama as a benefit CD, and a special booklet and newly written soundtrack CD, and the thing called "Director's Cut" is the most personally selling this volume has been recorded you!
> In the theatrical version is all resurrection scene had been cut in the convenience of the screening time, etc., "video" Unpublished close is it a total of 10 minutes has been added.
> ...



Directors Cut?

Looks like they might add some scenes that were never seen in theaters. Believe me I have seen things like this before.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 25, 2012)

waiting sucks


----------



## Vash (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2012)

found this: casque beats


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 25, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> translation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

So according to the translation the movie in Dvd will have 10 minutes of scenes that were not included before,right?
Mmm...I can't wait to see it then!


----------



## Combine (Apr 25, 2012)

It's probably going to take a while before it is even subbed. I'd like to hope Taka will have a go at it. Although they seem to have been very backed up as of late. Maybe they can skip translating these April filler episodes and instead work on this. I'm sure no one would mind that.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ya I just read them


----------



## zlatko (Apr 25, 2012)

Last year Lost tower was up on the net the same day as dvd realise


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ya so was inheritors of the will of fire


----------



## Combine (Apr 25, 2012)

zlatko said:


> Last year Lost tower was up on the net the same day as dvd realise


And the same day, a collective round of

reactions


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 25, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> So according to the translation the movie in Dvd will have 10 minutes of scenes that were not included before,right?
> Mmm...I can't wait to see it then!



Seems like it.


*Spoiler*: _Movie spoiler_ 



I heard Tsunade and Konoha 11 knew Naruto was innocent but they planned this by having Naruto to investagate the prison but didn't tell him. Everyone knew but Naruto didn't, yet he didn't get mad at them for putting him in to that Prison Hell. I hope this directors cut will have Naruto get angry at them. Directors cut version can change the scenes in the movie. I've seen it in other movies before.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thats old news plus it is stated that the resurrection scene is going to be longer or something because it got cut


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 25, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Thats old news plus it is stated that the resurrection scene is going to be longer or something because it got cut



It also said "Etc" Usually the Directors Cut movies can add alternate beginning or endings or added new scenes. Thats how Directors cut movies do.


----------



## Shaz (Apr 25, 2012)

So once it is out, anyone here interested in subbing it instead?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2012)

What's the website url?


----------



## fortysix (Apr 25, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> What's the website url?



here it is, but you have to have an account


----------



## fortysix (Apr 25, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I totally forgot that site existed, started downloading it now too.
> 
> It's downloading at 2 mb/s for me, but I guess it will probably die down when I catch up with everyone. Who I see are all sitting around 44%



Yup, it slowed down alot for me when i hit around 42% now it's at 45.6, lol i only have 4 days left, well it's crazy to expect it to go faster when only one person's seeding, it seems like the Naruto vs Konohamaru is included in the iso file too


----------



## insane111 (Apr 25, 2012)

Someone else will probably release a 700mb rip before we finish. But I wouldn't mind looking at the dvd menus and stuff.

and yep hit 45% and my download speed instantly dropped to 0


----------



## fortysix (Apr 25, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Someone else will probably release a 700mb rip before we finish. But I wouldn't mind looking at the dvd menus and stuff.
> 
> and yep hit 45% and my download speed instantly dropped to 0



it probably will, but still, i like having the original iso file with the menus and extras instead of just the movie


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2012)

Is it legit? Or fake?


STREAM:


----------



## fortysix (Apr 25, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Is it legit? Or fake?
> 
> 
> STREAM:



It's a totally legit iso ripped from the DVD with the extras


----------



## Combine (Apr 25, 2012)

Heh, just randomly jumped through the stream. It looks like a pretty cool film, though I'm still not sold yet on the filler side-kicks (and looks like a lot of screen time for filler-girl). 

Ends very abruptly though. Also must be an AU since it looks like Naruto and Bee know each other.

EDIT: Nice to see the film is slightly longer than normal at 97 minutes (as opposed to being capped under 90 as has been in the past). Hope that bodes well for Road to Ninja's run time being long.


----------



## fortysix (Apr 25, 2012)

Seems like it's not that bad, it's a little darker and more violent than the previous movies judging by the few scenes i skimmed through


----------



## Combine (Apr 25, 2012)

fortysix said:


> Seems like it's not that bad, it's a little darker and more violent than the previous movies judging by the few scenes i skimmed through


Yeah, the "Blood Prison" definitely earns its name because I definitely saw a LOT of blood being spilled.


----------



## kx11 (Apr 25, 2012)

waiting for the HD fan translated version


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 25, 2012)

skimmed through looks awesome. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Also at the end Tsunade and Kakashi are arguing of who will apologizing to Naruto for putting him in that prison without telling him.

Also shouldn't Naruto's Sage Mode could break Yamato's wood jutsu like a toothpick?

Also Naruto can actually use his Rasengan without a Shadow Clone.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 25, 2012)

*NARUTO BLOOD PRISON MOVIE IS OUT...soon*

480  

normally the movies are meh, but now we might get what's right, or not

your thoughts?

TOMMOROW...on DVD in japan, but once that happens the english subs normally come very fast...or not


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Apr 25, 2012)

Eh, I don't really give a darn about that movie. I'm more interested in Road to ninja.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 25, 2012)

I lol'd at Bee rapping while he was beating up the prisoners in the end.


----------



## IchLiebe (Apr 25, 2012)

I think it will be better than the last one. Plus it's a good time since no chapter is coming for 2 weeks.


----------



## Slayer (Apr 25, 2012)

Finally. I really want to see it. I've been waiting for a long time. :33


----------



## Combine (Apr 25, 2012)

kx11 said:


> waiting for the HD fan translated version


Can there actually be a true "HD" version if these are just DVD releases though? (isn't that why none of the previous movies, at least up until Shippuuden Movie 3 dunno about 4, were in HD?)


----------



## insane111 (Apr 25, 2012)

Combine said:


> Can there actually be a true "HD" version if these are just DVD releases though? (isn't that why none of the previous movies, at least up until Shippuuden Movie 3 dunno about 4, were in HD?)



Nope, none of the movies are made in HD. 

But the upscaled versions of the movies that air on TV always look a lot better than the DVD version, so anyone who wants it in the highest possible quality has to just hope someone records it. The TV recordings for Shippuden are the same, they look way better than the DVD's. If you ever want to compare, find an episode released by TV-Japan and compare it with a 480p DVD or Crunchyroll release.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 25, 2012)

its definitely one of the better movies.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2012)

Now its time to play the waiting game with Konohamaru vs Naruto


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2012)

just finished looking thru chinese subs, it was pretty good.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 25, 2012)

This is not the directors cut version is it?


----------



## Slayer (Apr 25, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Nope, none of the movies are made in HD.
> 
> But the upscaled versions of the movies that air on TV always look a lot better than the DVD version, so anyone who wants it in the highest possible quality has to just hope someone records it. The TV recordings for Shippuden are the same, they look way better than the DVD's. If you ever want to compare, find an episode released by TV-Japan and compare it with a 480p DVD or Crunchyroll release.



That sucks. You buy the DVD and it's not even in better quality than what they show for free on TV?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilers from the movie_ 



After using the Tensai jutsu to revive Naruto at the end, did she kiss him, or is her face just extremely close to his for some reason?

Also Muku's (I think that's how you spell it) father is voiced by Hidan's Seiyuu, but honestly in my opinion it didn't fit. I love his voice actor but he tried to make it sound deeper for the character, which in my opinion didn't work out.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 25, 2012)

fortysix said:


> It's a totally legit iso ripped from the DVD with the extras


What extras come in this dvd?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 25, 2012)

watched the raw good movie 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i laughed when he got the coat out of nowhere just by entering sage mode


----------



## Combine (Apr 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> watched the raw good movie
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we really do have no clue where that coat came from to begin with 

Definitely excited by what I saw, good to know that the reviews and feedback from Japan was on point. I wonder how long it will take a good subtitle to come out? Probably a month I'd imagine.


----------



## HokageLuffy (Apr 26, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Nope, none of the movies are made in HD.



What? What gives you that idea? I've got Movie 1 and 2 on Blu-Ray and they look fantastic. Here's a screenshot from Movie 1, and its not even a 1920*1080 screenshot and it's definitely native HD.



It's a shame the Movies aren't released on Blu-Ray in Japan, would have been nice to get a 1080p version.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 26, 2012)

1- Inheritors of the will of fire.
2- Blood Prison
3- the rest of them...

It was a nice film, but some of the situations didn't make any sense.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 26, 2012)

watch it, it's not bad at all, for me is one of the best movies, now must wait the subs


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 26, 2012)

The Raw that came out was on the TV version not the DVD version or the Directors cut, right?


----------



## Kali95 (Apr 26, 2012)

HokageLuffy said:


> It's a shame the Movies aren't released on Blu-Ray in Japan, would have been nice to get a 1080p version.



viz just does a good job at converting them, they aren't released on blu-ray in japan because the original footage isn't made in hd

if you look at the 1440x1080 raws for shippuuden episodes you might think those are hd too, but they are just good scales


----------



## HokageLuffy (Apr 26, 2012)

Kali95 said:


> viz just does a good job at converting them, they aren't released on blu-ray in japan because the original footage isn't made in hd
> 
> if you look at the 1440x1080 raws for shippuuden episodes you might think those are hd too, but they are just good scales



I agree with you in regards to the shippuden episodes. The Naruto wiki is full of 'facts' such as 'Naruto Shippuden episode 54 was the first to be produced in HD' and I've tried editing it, but the others just change it back 

But I'd like to see proof of anything claiming the movies aren't produced in HD. They definitely look Native HD, Viz and other licensors claim them to be HD, and given how they would be shown on huge cinema screens, the quality would be terrible if they were produced in SD.


----------



## kx11 (Apr 26, 2012)

just watched 3 minutes of the raw version and couldn't watch more

video quality sucks


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 26, 2012)

I watched the raw and i think that this movie is good,at least i liked it more than the lost tower one...


----------



## Shaz (Apr 26, 2012)

So how long do you reckon it'll be until Narutoget sub it in English?


----------



## kx11 (Apr 26, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> So how long do you reckon it'll be until Narutoget sub it in English?



i'm guessing 4hrs max


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 26, 2012)

Naruto vs Konohamaru:


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 26, 2012)

Worst shippuden movie yet. At least he got a kiss in the end


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Apr 26, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Naruto vs Konohamaru:



nice animation! but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol what bullshit XD
he trips over a rock, and everyone cheers for Konohamaru, L.O.L
Then he goes sage mode and gets disqualified...
and now Konohamaru's a chuunin... thats a joke, right?..right?


----------



## kx11 (Apr 26, 2012)

raw dvd 
Link removed


----------



## BluishSwirls (Apr 26, 2012)

I've only seen the raw but it's just dull. We don't give a toss about the filler characters, and they're the only people he's surrounded by for the first 3/4 of the film.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 26, 2012)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> nice animation! but...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's a filler so of course it's a joke.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 26, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Naruto vs Konohamaru:



Lmao what garbage, first he's not allowed sage mode cause he would roflstomp then after absolutely beating his ass down he trips on a rock and loses?

Gotta love filler movies.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 26, 2012)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> nice animation! but...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah and Konohamaru was never a Chuunin in the canon series. Also Naruto disqualified for using Sage Mode, didn't Neji and Sasuke used their Doujutu's in Chuunin exams. I feel that they are holding Naruto back on ranks.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 26, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Lmao what garbage, first he's not allowed sage mode cause he would roflstomp then after absolutely beating his ass down he trips on a rock and loses?
> 
> Gotta love filler movies.



Rocks are the most powerful thing in this series, do not underestimate them.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, they killed Obito.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 26, 2012)

best naruto movie imo


----------



## neshru (Apr 26, 2012)

HokageLuffy said:


> What? What gives you that idea? I've got Movie 1 and 2 on Blu-Ray and they look fantastic. Here's a screenshot from Movie 1, and its not even a 1920*1080 screenshot and it's definitely native HD.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame the Movies aren't released on Blu-Ray in Japan, would have been nice to get a 1080p version.


Yeah, this looks like real HD to me. Not even an upscale.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 26, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Lmao what garbage, first he's not allowed sage mode cause he would roflstomp then after absolutely beating his ass down he trips on a rock and loses?
> 
> Gotta love filler movies.



Yet Neji and Sasuke used their Sharingan/Byakugan. I have sneaky suspicion that the elites are planning not to get Naruto become a Chuunin. I mean Naruto has become stronger, normally most skilled ninja's such as Kakashi and Itachi were promoted due of their amazing skills.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 26, 2012)

What is that soundtrack at 9:03 of Naruto vs Konohamaru? I don't remember it on Blood Prison OSTS,  I must have that soundtrack ASAP, does anyone know the name of it? Damn you Yasuharu, why do you always troll me with your fucking beautiful soundtracks?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 26, 2012)

Haha,poor Naruto...a rock beats him...oh well we all know that Rocks> your favorite character in this manga


----------



## JustVisiting (Apr 26, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Haha,poor Naruto...a rock beats him...oh well we all know that Rocks> your favorite character in this manga


What, even Rock Lee? 

You can take that any way you want.


----------



## Kage (Apr 26, 2012)

that link takes forever to load for me


----------



## Combine (Apr 26, 2012)

Hmm, definitely concerned with the amount of screen-time the filler sidekicks/girl seems to get in the film. The best thing about Naruto Shippuuden Movie 3 was that aside from the villains (and really, only Hiruko got the most time), there were no filler sidekicks/girl to be seen. 

Hopefully the subs to convey the actual story will make them somewhat interesting.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Vino said:


> Worst shippuden movie yet. At least he got a kiss in the end



Is this what you REALLY think? seriously!?

it beat the shit out of the 4th movie and is alot better than the 1st two as well. I really dont see how you liked the 4th movie more than the 5th. I thought the 5th was pretty damn good. Bee helps make the movie awesome. 

3rds still the best, imo.


----------



## Combine (Apr 26, 2012)

One thing people really need to understand when watching the films is to try hard and NOT try to insert them into the main storyline/timeline. I think most people try to do so and then get confused when events occur that completely contradict the main story/time. It's clear to me that these movies are made/written with the intent to not be put into such a position, but rather, simply as a random series of events that take place to make an entertaining narrative with the Naruto universe as a foundation but nothing more.

I think once you realize that, you might be able to enjoy the films more. Of course, if you aren't able to unlink the two (the manga/anime and the movies) then probably not.


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Haha,poor Naruto...a rock beats him...oh well we all know that Rocks> your favorite character in this manga



rock> uchiha.

now, rock > naruto.


rock = FV.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 26, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> Is this what you REALLY think? seriously!?
> 
> it beat the shit out of the 4th movie and is alot better than the 1st two as well. I really dont see how you liked the 4th movie more than the 5th. I thought the 5th was pretty damn good. Bee helps make the movie awesome.
> 
> 3rds still the best, imo.



I never stated that I liked any one the movies. Yeah the movie sucked big time. 90% of Naruto being locked up and filler prisoners hanging around his balls. I guess I can't expect much from a Naruto movie. I'll wait for the next movie cause it has Akatsuki in it.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 26, 2012)

Half of movie i slept. Boring and sucking part. Last 20-30 minutes from Naruto's SM (lolcloaks) to the end i was around "what the fuck are going here?!". The final scene with fillergirl and Naruto was the concentrate of shit. Okay, all non-japanese people watch this movie now, after Kushina's flashback, but japanese watched this movie before it. Animators and scenarists are heretics.
So, pretty shit movie as always, imo.
Pray for six movie's really good plot from Kishimoto.


----------



## atduncan (Apr 26, 2012)

*Prison movie is out!*

480   -- the prison movie is out, although it is only raw. Since I have exams today I don't have time,,, but has anyone watched it? Is it worth the time to watch raw or should I wait for a sub?


----------



## Kage (Apr 26, 2012)

trying to stream it didn't work so i'm currently downloading the raw. going much faster.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dammit, Naruto should have listened to Temari talking, she said that Senjutsu was banned.


PS : Just watched the ending where Konohamaru gets his Chuunin Vest and facepalmed. It's not real of course.


----------



## Combine (Apr 26, 2012)

While I'm not fond of filler characters. Calling the movie boring and lame without even understanding what the characters are talking about is pretty dumb.


----------



## fortysix (Apr 26, 2012)

As i'm sure you've probably seen that there is a thread for the movie already, so there's no need for another one, as for the movie, it's not that bad, a bit darker than the others, i suggest that you wait for the subs


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 26, 2012)

Combine said:


> While I'm not fond of filler characters. Calling the movie boring and lame without even understanding what the characters are talking about is pretty dumb.



I understood most of the movie rather well.


----------



## lacey (Apr 26, 2012)

Ugh. I really want to watch it, but I want to wait on subs. 

Christ, and I just realized it's late April already. Time flies, haha.


----------



## Sera (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, if you can't understand Japanese and wish to understand the movie in full, then I suggest you wait for the subbed version.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 26, 2012)

Vino said:


> Worst shippuden movie yet. At least he got a kiss in the end


I enjoyed it more then the other ones.


----------



## Oturan (Apr 26, 2012)

Vino said:


> Worst shippuden movie yet. At least he got a kiss in the end



who kissed him?


----------



## Neelix (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oturan said:


> who kissed him?



Ryuzetsu kissed him.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 26, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I enjoyed it more then the other ones.



Well that's your opinion man.


----------



## Kage (Apr 26, 2012)

that wasn't much of a kiss


----------



## lacey (Apr 26, 2012)

Sera said:


> Well, if you can't understand Japanese and wish to understand the movie in full, then I suggest you wait for the subbed version.



To be fair, with movies like this, you can generally understand the gist of a conversation simply by watching the scenes and how the characters are.

But again, yeah, I'd rather have the subs anyway.


----------



## CHEH (Apr 26, 2012)

someone post a pic of that kiss please. In three movies he has ALMOST been kissed, hugged, asked to give a baby.


----------



## tinlunlau (Apr 27, 2012)

DVD rip is finally out?!
Guess I'll go look at the Chinese forums and look around for the Chinese fansubs!
I think a Cantonese dubbed DVD rip should be coming shortly.


----------



## LoBsTeRfOrK (Apr 27, 2012)

*When will blood prison be subbed....*


----------



## insane111 (Apr 27, 2012)

DVD Iso finally finished downloading, took screens of the menu if anyone cared to see them


*Spoiler*: __ 





Main menu


Scene select for Konohamaru special


Scene select for the movie


Trailers


Settings


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 27, 2012)

Why are all naruto movies so lame?


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> watched the raw good movie
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



BY THE POWERS OF THE FIRE WILL, SENJU MAKE UP!

*Sailor Moon Music*

I already explained the thing about Naruto being disqualified. I'm too lazy to explain again. 

Oh, and it has enough Naruto fanservice.  I'm satisfied. 

now I have to wait to buy the Taiwanese DVD because no one imported the Japanese one here in Taiwan.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 27, 2012)

Soooooo there's really a filler girl. Okay 

Can't wait to watch the movie when it's subbed.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 27, 2012)

On narutoget,the English subs will be out in 11 hours.



> NARUTO SHIPPUDEN MOVIE 5 SUBBED WLL BE ONLINE IN 11:44:55  HOURS !!!
> STATUS UPDATES: TRANSLATING IS 80% DONE, QC IS DONE, TIMING 20%. OVERAL: 55%


----------



## zlatko (Apr 27, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> On narutoget,the English subs will be out in 11 hours.



3:30 am  :amazed


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah,3:30am in my country too.

EDIT:
Now they say in 4 hours!

EDIT2: The first part of the movie is subbed.They add the konohamaru Vs naruto special.


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Apr 27, 2012)

its out :

narutoget

Wow 8:30 mins In, One Word to describe it so far, WAYYYYY TOOO RISKY..... what they are doing to Naruto


----------



## kx11 (Apr 27, 2012)

still waiting for a HD scale


----------



## insane111 (Apr 27, 2012)

kx11 said:


> still waiting for a HD scale



You'll be waiting for a long time, there won't be a super high quality one until it airs on TV or until Viz dubs it. Until then we're stuck with 848x480 rips.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Apr 27, 2012)

i didnt understand which timeline this movie does exist ? Naruto knows Killer bee but doesnt know how to control kyubi


----------



## Combine (Apr 27, 2012)

VlAzGuLn said:


> i didnt understand which timeline this movie does exist ? Naruto knows Killer bee but doesnt know how to control kyubi


I said it in this or another thread. Do not try to put the movies into the timeline of the manga/anime. I don't think they were created to fit into the overall story like that. It's just a scenario of entertainment that borrows from the universe as a whole at some point in time.

The same will most likely be the same with Road To Ninja, given what we know about that movie's plot.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 27, 2012)

This is out of the ordinary for a Naruto movie, which I really enjoy.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 27, 2012)

It was Kakashi who's idea to keep Naruto in the dark like and a pretend to suspect him. 

No surprise coming from Kakashi who never bothers telling him about his parents.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 27, 2012)

Just finished watching naruto vs konohamaru evrything was awsome except for all of the people chearing for konohamaru ??? wat was that, and no sage mode becouse it's disventige than no element useing to those that dont have ? they did say it's free stile which means free all out but it was awsome, and one thing Sakura pised me very much i wished naruto went sage mode on her ass


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice movie.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just watched the Kunthamaru vs Naruto video. They really like to make Naruto suffer don't they.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 27, 2012)

Vino said:


> Just watched the Kunthamaru vs Naruto video. They really like to make Naruto suffer don't they.



They like to make a an excuse to prevent him to become a Chuunin.

Shouldn't he get promoted like Shikamaru, Kakashi and Itachi did?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ah well I really hope Kishi doesn't make Kunthamaru a chunin in the manga.


----------



## general-david (Apr 27, 2012)

*Anyone seen Blood Prison yet? The only good thing about it was..*

Anyone seen Blood Prison?

The only good thing about it was the hot chick and the fact that Bunta was pretty bad ass. Until now I've treated the movies as canon IMO, but definitely not gonna think of this one that way...


----------



## Devil Child (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL at Temari putting Sakura in her place in the OVA.

And... that scene where Naruto has to take off his pants in front of that fatty... loool


----------



## Whirlpool (Apr 27, 2012)

IMO it was the best movie, it didn't have princesses, a fight for world peace or some crap, it was pretty dark for a shonen, although the whole 'lol it was a mission' part was like 

Naruto x Ryuuzetsu :

Not to mention the comments made by the prisoners at the start 

And you treat movies as canon?


----------



## Whirlpool (Apr 27, 2012)

Kakashi and Tsunade


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Apr 27, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> IMO it was the best movie



The hell you talking about? The best movie of Naruto is Naruto Shippuden Movie 4: Lost tower.

Why? Simple reason: Because Minato appear in it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2012)

i think this was the best naruto movie so far i liked it


----------



## Combine (Apr 27, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> And you treat movies as canon?


Indeed. Wrong move there. Maybe Road to Ninja could be considered somewhat canon since it'll be a story by Kishi, but even then, only extremely loosely and probably won't conform to the main manga/anime storyline.


----------



## Combine (Apr 27, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Kakashi and Tsunade


They were also in the wrong in Naruto Shippuuden Movie 3. Though at least there, Kakashi was the one making the sacrifice.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 27, 2012)

Mickie said:


> The hell you talking about? The best movie of Naruto is Naruto Shippuden Movie 4: Lost tower.
> 
> Why? Simple reason: Because Minato appear in it.


That was was an awful movie, this is easily the best.


----------



## Combine (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks like Taka will sub this one according to their latest update. Debating on waiting since I know their subs will be great.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 27, 2012)

Did Naruto get raped at the beginning, seemed like the guards made him take off his clothes and then close the door....


----------



## taydev (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy Hell!! They finally have Blood Prison subs! I'm off to watch!!!


----------



## Whirlpool (Apr 27, 2012)

Mickie said:


> The hell you talking about? The best movie of Naruto is Naruto Shippuden Movie 4: Lost tower.
> 
> Why? Simple reason: Because Minato appear in it.



The fourth was the worst


----------



## insane111 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mickie said:


> The hell you talking about? The best movie of Naruto is Naruto Shippuden Movie 4: Lost tower.
> 
> Why? Simple reason: Because Minato appear in it.



Not sure if you were kidding, but 99.9% of the forum agrees that was the worst movie ever . Hopefully Road to Ninja will do a much better job with him, it would be hard to make it any worse.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 27, 2012)

^Insane, I am honestly saying that the 2nd Shippuden Movie was the worst.

That Konohamaru vs. Naruto chunin exam was pretty fun to watch, I loved when Temari told Sakura to shut up. 

Now off to watch the actual movie ->


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2012)

the Narutoget links for the movie isnt working for me.  Anybody have alternative links?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 27, 2012)

That was a pretty crappy prison for shinobi. Made it seem a bit more fun than I would imagine it to be. Kids may get the wrong idea. The assassin not having his face smashed in by the Raikage is also silly.

I think I would've been fine with there being no explanation or lead-up for Naruto being imprisoned, or the hour spent on multiple successful escape attempts. It would've been even better if they just dropped us into the start of the fighting and then showed individual fights for two hours. Actually, a full chuunin exam movie would've been even better.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 27, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Not sure if you were kidding, but 99.9% of the forum agrees that was the worst movie ever . Hopefully Road to Ninja will do a much better job with him, it would be hard to make it any worse.



It was EASILY the worst movie. the third movie slaughters it, and this one beats the shit out of it as well. 

3rds the best, this one (blood prison) is the second best though.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 27, 2012)

The 3rd and the 5th are the best movies. Although I'm not happy with Tsunade and Kakashi leaving him in the dark like that since they knew he was innocent and he spend all that time trying to escape in order to clear himself.


----------



## SandLeaf (Apr 27, 2012)

Favorite naruto movie so far  

much diffrent from previous naruto movies but i could feel it had a few stuff simerler to them. Good story, GREAT character development, good action (loved it when the K11 foght), OVERALL A GREAT MOVIE.


----------



## Mako (Apr 27, 2012)

I have to say this is probably the most interesting Naruto Shippuden movie. No princess in distress or anything. 

I enjoyed the OSTs the most and it was worth to watch.

EDIT: Ryuuzetsu and Naruto


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anyone know about the Directors Cut's version of Blood Prison.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 28, 2012)

really loved the movie ,it was kind of diferent than the others probably i rank it 2nd after the third movie as favorite ,story wise i rank it fist. 

it so sad about Mui,Muuku and Ryuuzetsu. 

the soundtrack was awesome as always on these movies.

i also noticed there was some Christianity in the movie which is unusual in Naruto.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 28, 2012)

This movie was the best story telling and complex out of the whole Naruto movies, Naruto went to jail seeing a bunch of criminals and murderers, something you would see in real jail, I liked how Mui sacrificed his son and tried to get him once he realized that saving his village is useless, Muku betrays him which was kinda predictable, Ryuuzetsu death was really good and having someone important to the movie die was good shit, best written Naruto movie thus far.


    I didn't like that the Konoha rookies didn't do much in the movie and it was Naruto doing most of the ass whooping but I did like how the rookies beat on the prisoners for trying to escape.




    The music sounds sooo much like Fairy Tail, it was epic soundtracks but I don't think Yasuharu's Takanashi irish soundtracks fits on Shippuden but rather on Fairy Tail, oh well still amazing soundtracks as expected.

9.5/10





insane111 said:


> Not sure if you were kidding, but 99.9% of the forum agrees that was the worst movie ever . Hopefully Road to Ninja will do a much better job with him, it would be hard to make it any worse.


Agreed, that was the worst Naruto movie in terms of story/plot, animation/artwork, fight scenes were garbage ass hell, cliche damsel in distress and just plain boring.


----------



## taydev (Apr 28, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> 1- Inheritors of the will of fire
> 2- Blood Prison
> 3- the rest of them... Shippuden movie 1 with Neji and Lee
> 
> It was a nice film, but some of the situations didn't make any sense.



For me it's this. 

And I agree about some things not making sense in Blood Prison, but it is still one of the better ones. 

I laughed when Bee and K11 was fighting and when Naurto, Ryuuzetsu, and Mui was walking around with big ass holes in their stomachs LOL. I dunno why, it was just funneh.


----------



## Zeemis (Apr 28, 2012)

Where do you even get this movie at?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 28, 2012)

Pretty entertaining. Though I couldn't stop thinking about when Naruto'll go Sage and kick ass. Although I'm about 90% sure that he could've overpowered the Tenro seal by pumping some Kyuubi chakra.

Bunta was fun to see again. Laughed when Naruto called him a monster. 

The end was... eh. Naruto and Ryuzetsu getting impaled was too much like Minato and Kushina, and Ryuzetsu sacrificing herself was too much like Chiyo. While I'm at it, what happened to the famous Uzumaki endurance? Naruto was out cold, dying, while Ryuzetsu was good enough to perform a jutsu. Then there's Bee getting in the way: "Someone died for you, but don't worry about it now". Right, screw you. He couldn't even share a moment over the poor girl's death? And them moving around with those giant-ass hole in their chests... What? Also, couldn't the guys absorbed by the box be let out, all dark and scary and shit, so we could see the others fight a bit more? Their appearance was fairly disappointing. Lastly, I was expecting Naruto to ask what happened to Tsunade's breasts and get his face imprinted in the ground or something, but no.

At the very least, I'm happy Ryuzetsu didn't show romantic feelings toward Naruto.


----------



## Si Style (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm hoping the DBZ movie rule applies and the 8th consecutive movie will be the best


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 28, 2012)

overall physical strength that goes up to well over 100 tons. (lifting/striking)

overall body toughness that goes up to where it can survive or even shake off the stuff that would demolish several large buildings/structures (except for rare special weapons that ignore durability).​
overall speeds/reactions that go up to the hypersonic territory (in the Mach 5 ranges/1701+ meters per sec).

destructive firepower that can now demolish multiple city-blocks and beyond.
and you wonder why Sage-Mode access is banned ?  

(seriously how the fuck all those newbies are supposed to compete with shit like that ?)


----------



## AeolusXII (Apr 28, 2012)

Blood Prison is the best movie so far, which isn't saying much.


Am I the only one who thought Will of Fire was laughably the worst? I mean it made me lol a lot, sure, but only because of the absurdity of everything. 

The plot was ridiculous(lol sand vs leaf), everyone seemed to be completely out of character. The voice acting seemed off, stiff, and just bad for lack of better words (probably because the characters were written, out of bloody character). 

Easily the worst strength inconsistencies (tenten solos, Naruto one shots a mountain, making Pein look like a chump).

I could go on... such a horrible movie.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 28, 2012)

Shouldn't Naruto's Sage Mode break Yamato's wood prison without a problem?


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 28, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Shouldn't Naruto's Sage Mode break Yamato's wood prison without a problem?



Movies are essentially non-canon and are inconsistent as hell in respects to the canon material's mechanisms.

(it doesn't matter even if Kishi writes some aspects of them, movies will always be just a over-glorified fillers)

and personally for me, i don't even like including the movies in Anime-content Timelines

(for example in this film Naruto is already buddies with Killerbee yet Raikage "A" still has his  left hand intact)

IMO Movies are alternate universes by default.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Apr 28, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> The fourth was the worst



Jealous of Minato. Why? Because Itachi don't have his own movie.


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 28, 2012)

I like this movie. It's definitely better than the previous ones.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 28, 2012)

I just watched the movie, as usual it was pretty crappy and had several not-making-any-sense-scenes.

Movie was honestly speaking pretty boring during the first half, it only got interesting when Naruto entered Sage Mode first time. That battle was entertaining.
But there were some absolutely stubid things: When Naruto and that girl got impaled by that absolutely stubid looking monster, that looked like a giant fly-man, Naruto and that girl just kept walking and flying around with big holes in their chest. I mean, you should die immediatly if you get a wound like that, and I can understand it if they didn't die immediatly, but they kept going like nothing happened. Stubid.

I can only say two things I liked about this movie:
- It had some good songs, in example, in that scene where Konoha ninjas are buying Naruto time so he can enter Sage Mode, that song sound like a Nightwish song.

- I like the idea, that Naruto's Sage Cloak is natural part of the Sage Mode, like it will always appear if you enter Sage Mode. Too bad Kishimoto didn't include this in the manga. 

I still think the best Shippuden Movie was the 3rd one, and the worst was 2nd with all the gay bond shit.

Ps. Does anyone know if I can get the soundtrack for this movie anywhere? I want to listen those songs again.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 28, 2012)

the only problems i had were

1.Raikage having his arm
2.Leaf Village rebuilded
3.Chouji using a pill to go Super Expansion jutsu ,he no longer need it.
4.Hinata no panicking wend Naruto was dieing
5.Mui no dieing after the rasen shuriken ,he should have been incinerated.
6.Sage Mode having the coat as transformation,sure Sage mode whit the coat is cooler but it doesn't make sense that it appear out of no were.
7.Tsunade could have healed both Naruto and Ryuuzetsu using her mitotic regeneration jutsu.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 28, 2012)

so what did the rookies do in this movie?


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 28, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> the only problems i had were
> 
> 1.Raikage having his arm
> 2.Leaf Village rebuilded
> ...



and that's why "Movies" are nothing more then overglorified non-canon fillers and should be treated as such.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 28, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> so what did the rookies do in this movie?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 28, 2012)

I was mainly wondering how everyone suddenly knew about Sage mode/Arts. Guess Konoha can't keep secrets anymore.

I forgot to comment on the holes in their torso. I guess it confirms that humans in Naruto have no spine.


----------



## Combine (Apr 28, 2012)

butcher50 said:


> and that's why "Movies" are nothing more then overglorified non-canon fillers and should be treated as such.


Pretty much what I've been saying. Do not try to insert the movies into the main manga/anime storyline, they aren't meant to be. They are just entertaining scenarios that use the Naruto universe as a foundation. I can enjoy them more because I don't try and do stuff like that, so seeing things like Raikage having both hands and other things that "don't make sense" in the main storyline do not bother me and I can set those thoughts aside and enjoy the film.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 28, 2012)

It makes me think the Directors cut will fix things with the movie with Raikage's having one arm and showing all the Rookie's fight.

Also possible Naruto mad at them for not telling about the mission, I mean they put him in the prison despite them knew he was innocent.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 28, 2012)

Ryuuzetsu is by far the prettiest female character in naruto movies. yes more so than Sara I had to admit 

Time to review. I can't remember much but I'll just point out some stuffs I remembered.

First off, Naruto being arrested and everyone being assholes made me raise an eyebrow, and as predicted, they did act like assholes. Though letting your friend go to prison and making him suffer was... okay if I were Naruto I'd seriously flip. LoL

Then when he's in prison, I questioned the guards wanting to strip Naruto naked. Aside from that, when Naruto was falling into a trap, he grabs two shuriken with strings attached to stop his fall. This wouldn't be weird if Naruto wasn't checked before by the guards. So... where did he get those shurikens from 

After much suffering from Naruto, and twists... Muku goes angel form. And here comes Konoha, it makes me wonder why the hell did they decide to act now instead. The fight however, was awesome. 

Till the end. Is it really necessary to kill his dad? He was dying anyway. "Dad.. your hand is big..." SHOOP DA WOOP IMA FIRE MA LAZORS. Yeah it kinda spoiled the mood there, in the end I was laughing instead. 

Movie was okay. Definitely better than 4th but 4th was seriously that bad anyway. Overall the plot was fine, I think it was rather sad that they die, most death counts in all Naruto movies. Pretty dark too.

It was a fun watch if you have nothing else to do, so I'd say it's worth giving a try


----------



## Mako (Apr 28, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> Ps. Does anyone know if I can get the soundtrack for this movie anywhere? I want to listen those songs again.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRvjRJaHfbY[/YOUTUBE]

This guy on YouTube has the OST uploaded for a while now.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 28, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> so what did the rookies do in this movie?



Nothing important.

I have said this before but I say this again: These movies are worth watching only for the songs.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 28, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> First off, Naruto being arrested and everyone being assholes made me raise an eyebrow, and as predicted, they did act like assholes. Though letting your friend go to prison and making him suffer was... okay if I were Naruto I'd seriously flip. LoL



I wonder why Naruto didn't flip for not knowing about it being a mission and they acted like assholes. Although it was Kakashi's fault that he brought up the idea. 

Does anyone know about Directors Cut?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah I would have left the village.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 28, 2012)

Awsome movie, i think this was the bad ass of them all dispite having filler girl still was good. They could have make the part where they protect Naruto a bit better but it was a big picture fight not like in the 3 movie where there was seperate fights. i give it 10


----------



## Combine (Apr 28, 2012)

IMO, Ryuzetsu is the best "Filler-girl" in the entire series. Not a "princess" or someone weak who needs rescuing or has a stupid crush/obsession on someone, but a shinobi out to do a job and help a friend. I was pleasantly surprised by her character, and even Maroi's too.


----------



## Slayer (Apr 28, 2012)

I liked the movie. But Yamaoto's wood release holding naruto down?  You would think he would have gone Sage Mode and broke out of that bitch.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 28, 2012)

SlayerOfGoku said:


> I liked the movie. But Yamaoto's wood release holding naruto down?  You would think he would have gone Sage Mode and broke out of that bitch.



Thats what I thought too. Yamato's wood would more like a twig compare to Naruto's Sage Mode that gathers natural energy.


----------



## Combine (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm just going to guess that piece of paper Tsunade put on that cage was a seal of some kind to ensure Naruto couldn't gather natural energy or any other energy to escape.

EDIT: Anyway, thought I'd list off the inconsistencies in the film compared to the regular storyline

Konoha is rebuilt (not even in a crater it seems)
Raikage has both hands
Naruto and Bee know each other

anything else?

EDIT: Also, is there really a directors cut? Or was that a rumor?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 28, 2012)

> Was published last year - DVD of "NARUTO-Naruto The Movie Prison Blood" has been released today.
> 
> I think it is a Limited Edition with drama as a benefit CD, and a special booklet and newly written soundtrack CD, and the thing called "Director's Cut" is the most personally selling this volume has been recorded you!
> In the theatrical version is all resurrection scene had been cut in the convenience of the screening time, etc., "video" Unpublished close is it a total of 10 minutes has been added.
> ...



from this guy.


This is the info I found.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 28, 2012)

Someone needs to inform the writers that when you take a 30 inch spine to through the chest you die instantly.


----------



## Jeaude (Apr 28, 2012)

R00t_Decision said:


> Someone needs to inform the writers that when you take a 30 inch spine to through the chest you die instantly.


And you certainly don't walk around and pray over graves with a huge hole in your chest.

I think the whole movie was awful beginning to end. The plot was absurd, 2/3 of it was Naruto and his prison antics, and it all revolved around yet another end-of-the-world device. These Shippuden movies have become so formula-like it is discouraging. Hopefully the next one is a lot different with Kishi working on it.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 28, 2012)

best naruto movie i ve seen so far. Its been a while since i considered a naruto movie good. Loved it. Sennin mode is just too awesome


----------



## Combine (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol, *there's actually an epilogue scene after the ending credits* that I missed the first time, that made the ending better than the abrupt way I thought it was.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 28, 2012)

the epilogue didnt do anything since it was already explained during the movie. Eitherway was a great watch I guess I ll keep this for sennin mode goodness. Now all they need to do for coming naruto movies is not use the same writer and princess themes.


----------



## Combine (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, Road to Ninja is going to have a different director (Hayato Date) a different screenplay writer (Yuka Miyata) and the story done by Kishi.

And there wasn't a princess in Blood Prison

And I liked the epilogue because it gave better closure to Ryuzetsu instead of Bee just telling Naruto not to worry.

But Movie 3 is probably still the best film. Just because it was pretty much almost all fighting and no filler characters aside from Hiruko, and the presentation is unsurpassed so far in terms of animation and music.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 28, 2012)

Combine said:


> EDIT: Anyway, thought I'd list off the inconsistencies in the film compared to the regular storyline
> 
> Konoha is rebuilt (not even in a crater it seems)
> Raikage has both hands
> ...



Yeah that's kinda weird, this is the first movie to completely break the timeline like that. All the other ones can at least theoretically be placed somewhere in the main timeline. They obviously did it on purpose, but I don't see what the reason was.

 I guess it might be because there was no place that this movie could have occured between him meeting Bee and the war, so they just said screw it.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 28, 2012)

As Kishi is writing it himself, I can't wait to see Hidan in particular. Kishi was going to give him more abilities revolving around his scythe so I think he'll include them here.


----------



## Combine (Apr 28, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> As Kishi is writing it himself, I can't wait to see Hidan in particular. Kishi was going to give him more abilities revolving around his scythe so I think he'll include them here.


Yeah, and it'll be great to hear Masaki Terasoma's crazy VA again. I think his talent was wasted with Mui. Don't get me wrong he did good job showing a great range to do a more emotionless character, but I prefer his crazy. Mui's character would have been better off voiced by someone like Hideo Ishikawa (Itachi)


----------



## Bonly (Apr 29, 2012)

in my opinion the movie wasn't all that good,it was decent at best


----------



## Hiruko93 (Apr 29, 2012)

the best Naruto movie 10/10 animation, music, plot all perfect!! maybe just some incongruities... and I'm sad for Mui, Muku and Ryuuzetsu death...


----------



## Kony (Apr 29, 2012)

I watched this movie.
A basic plot and laborious fighting scenes to awaken the viewer.

No interest.


----------



## Ice (Apr 29, 2012)

Ryuzetsu was the only thing that made me interested. She was an actual shinobi which was cool. She also had that tomboyish girl look which appealed greatly. Probably the best filler girl and one of the top few Naruto girls.


----------



## Qizz (Apr 29, 2012)

Im more excited too see Naruto with his cloak again than with the movie itself.

Anyway Im looking for english subbed but it seems there's only in online stream yet.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 29, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> I tried finding one for English (assuming you want English) but found subs in three or four other languages
> 
> If someone has English subs, please post where they found it.  Thanks!



Taka is working on TL right now

Hoping we'll get this soon


----------



## Qizz (Apr 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed




Link of Webripe of subbed version, altrought I will wait for a better quality version.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Apr 29, 2012)

Didn't Naruto have a seal on his stomach??


----------



## Combine (Apr 30, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Yeah that's kinda weird, this is the first movie to completely break the timeline like that. All the other ones can at least theoretically be placed somewhere in the main timeline. They obviously did it on purpose, but I don't see what the reason was.
> 
> I guess it might be because there was no place that this movie could have occured between him meeting Bee and the war, so they just said screw it.


Well, they might have learned a lesson after movie 4, where they tried to pull a lot of bad shit just so it could fit within the timeline, and this time like you said, they just went "fuck it"

Of course, movie 4 was just a bad idea to begin with. I can see how it went:

"Hey, I know! Let's make a movie where Naruto and Minato team up!"
"Great! How do we do that?"
"......"

Still, it is odd how some of the inconsistencies would seem to have been easily fixed. Have Konoha be in a crater, remove Raikage's arm. Sure Naruto can't be in Konoha, but nothing that can be done about that. I guess they said, "well, if we're going to break the timeline, might as well just keep on breaking it"

I personally don't mind them doing so. I can enjoy these movies for what they are without trying to attach them to the main storyline.


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 30, 2012)

Just downloaded and watch it wow great movie man

seeing sage naruto in action, gamabunta and killerbee are very awesome but most of the film in prison is boring just typical naruto movie, really wasted time and there's many plothole in it 

the villain is good with ability to read movement kinda fit to fighting sage mode but wtf happened to sage naruto, the guy fights pain and survive without major injuries yet in this he impaled and have big hole in his chest damn another plothole i guess

this movie have many plotholes and need more action

*8/10*


----------



## MedicalBlonde (Apr 30, 2012)

R00t_Decision said:


> Someone needs to inform the writers that when you take a 30 inch spine to through the chest you die instantly.



Thank you! Finally someone else noticed this! I was like "WTF?!" Most of their internal organs like, the lungs, liver, spleen, stomach, and everything else important would be torn out or damaged. You don't prance around after that, acting like nothings happened!


----------



## Mdri (Apr 30, 2012)

Poor movie, I was expecting a lot more. Hopefully the next movie will bring the awesomeness which the others lack in...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 30, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> from this guy.
> 
> 
> This is the info I found.



Any word on that?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 30, 2012)

^
Thats what I want to find out if anyone ordered the Limited Edition of the Blood Prison Naruto movie.


----------



## Oturan (Apr 30, 2012)

omg?...wtf?  



contains spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



THIS MOVIE WAS TOO FREAKING AWESOME! T^T
..and sad. >->
poor muku and ryuu. I wish they lived and ended up together.
but DATKISS! awww naruto got a kiss. How cute! <3
Definitly better than the last movie. That one sucked 

10/10 just because I don't even have anything to complain! I love when Naruto isn't "SASUKE SASUKE SASUKE." I could watch this over and over again.
Sasuke wasn't in it. Although muku does look alot like Sasuke . Sakura didn't annoy me as usual and the fighting scenes were great. I love close combat fighting. This movie delivered. I also enjoyed scenes where Naruto was shirtless 
I was thinking it was going to be as bad as the last because of the negative comments but...wtf? IT WASN'T! What's with you people? Poor?
This is my fav naruto shippuden as of this moment! 
I hope the sixth one is even better.
I love the ending song. It sounds so beautiful~

side note: what I don't get is how naruto lived after getting impaled...but whatever. He's the main character. It's obvious he can't die in a filler movie







I freakin' LOVED this movie


----------



## tkROUT (May 1, 2012)

The basic story/ plot of the movie was enjoyable, different from other naruto movies. Enough plot twists to keep entertained. However,  I felt its inclusion to Naruto story wasn't that good. 
I enjoyed the movie before Konoha people showed up @ last half hour. After which it felt just forced inclusion , something terrible and hilarious and the fight itself wasn't really good.


----------



## Gondon (May 1, 2012)

Great Movie!

First time I wasn't bored!

Anyone else notice Ryukketsu is a blood line descendent of the Rikodu Sennin and the Rinnegan. Greatly enjoyed the frog discussing Rikoduo Era. She has a lesser version of Geddo Rinnei Tensia.

I miss nagato 

2nd

I love how Konohoa felt the they had the need to be become cops and try to imprison the escaping shinobi...yea, you forgot naruto is bleeding to death. fucking konoho ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

By far the best movie so far. 

Speaking of which, I heard from a birdie there is going to be a movie of Itachi from the day he left the village to him joining up with Madara. Can't wait, it should be the most epic movie as we know he was the strongest character in the series


----------



## Combine (May 1, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> The basic story/ plot of the movie was enjoyable, different from other naruto movies. Enough plot twists to keep entertained. However,  I felt its inclusion to Naruto story wasn't that good.
> I enjoyed the movie before Konoha people showed up @ last half hour. After which it felt just forced inclusion , something terrible and hilarious and the fight itself wasn't really good.


The fight was definitely a problem. Of course, the fact that they made it so that Satori could dodge any attacks was going to make things difficult. And it got redundant to have the Konoha troops attack him with super special moves that always missed, especially since we already went through that with Bunta.

The final Rasenshuriken also seemed underwhelming compared to the one he landed on Hiruko in Movie 3.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 2, 2012)

Combine said:


> The fight was definitely a problem. Of course, the fact that they made it so that Satori could dodge any attacks was going to make things difficult. And it got redundant to have the Konoha troops attack him with super special moves that always missed, especially since we already went through that with Bunta.
> 
> The final Rasenshuriken also seemed underwhelming compared to the one he landed on Hiruko in Movie 3.



FRS in movie 3 is over the top, they make it like kamehameha compared to the one used against kakuzu which only created crater

dont expected anything on konoha all they did just buy naruto time for SM
my problem is the fight should be longer and its stupid for naruto to get impaled in sage mode, he can dodged it

moving around with big hole in chest is ruin it for me
just make satori killed that girl and have his father used tenrou on him with naruto finished him


----------



## Fireball (May 2, 2012)

Slightly better than the average Naruto movies. The tone was unusual dark as well which I enjoyed. Only thing I had a problem with was the lolchestholes and awkward mood swing with Bee. Yo, forget about da gurl that just sacrificed herself for you, *brofist* kay?


----------



## Kusa (May 3, 2012)

The comment of the prisonors when Naruto came in where a little bit scary(''Yo  you are a fine looking one or I'l take good care of you later'') though it was still a great movie .


----------



## Kage (May 3, 2012)

not surprising naruto's cute little ass would attract the attention of the other inmates


----------



## rac585 (May 4, 2012)

movie was alright, nothing special... met my expectations


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 4, 2012)

So I heard the director cut has some cut content from it. Any word about this?


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 5, 2012)

Why was The Ecstasy of St. Theresa of italian artist Bernini used as a symbol of Mui?s suffering, or his sacrificing of his son in Naruto: Blood Prison?
St. Theresa strongly believed that Jesus would enter her body and represent himself. She describes one of these visions, the ?love of God? entering her body as a spear of gold pierces her: ?..The pain was so great, that it made me moan; and yet so surpassing was the sweetness of this excessive pain, that I could not wish to be rid of it?? When Bernini sculpted this, he depicted St. Theresa in deep pleasure, whether sexual and orgasmic or spiritual experience at it?s finest, an image of pure bliss nonetheless. Perhaps the symbolism lies in the how Blood Prison?s Ecstasy of St. Theresa seems to be polluted yet still sleek in it?s black, or maybe the focus was more on the angel rather then St. Theresa (whose head was later knocked off.) Mui dies under this sculpture in the end, content with seeing his son, smiling. 
It's good to see how a piece of my Italy is in Naruto! ^^


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (May 5, 2012)

3 people had holes in them and still fought like it was a minor injury. pssh Goku couldn't even do that.


----------



## zlatko (May 5, 2012)

It's anime not a real movie if we go that deep then how are they spiting fire and stuff so watch and dont judge


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 6, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Why was The Ecstasy of St. Theresa of italian artist Bernini used as a symbol of Mui’s suffering, or his sacrificing of his son in Naruto: Blood Prison?
> St. Theresa strongly believed that Jesus would enter her body and represent himself. She describes one of these visions, the ‘love of God’ entering her body as a spear of gold pierces her: ”..The pain was so great, that it made me moan; and yet so surpassing was the sweetness of this excessive pain, that I could not wish to be rid of it…” When Bernini sculpted this, he depicted St. Theresa in deep pleasure, whether sexual and orgasmic or spiritual experience at it’s finest, an image of pure bliss nonetheless. Perhaps the symbolism lies in the how Blood Prison’s Ecstasy of St. Theresa seems to be polluted yet still sleek in it’s black, or maybe the focus was more on the angel rather then St. Theresa (whose head was later knocked off.) Mui dies under this sculpture in the end, content with seeing his son, smiling.
> It's good to see how a piece of my Italy is in Naruto! ^^


 
Yeah,you're right! That sculpture reminded me of something...The Ecstasy of St. Theresa of Bernini
Good eye!By the way I'm italian too


----------



## Zarzamora-no-kimi (May 6, 2012)

I haven't seen the third or the fourth movie, but after seeing the comments here I don't think I will. Is there anything worthy of at least watching? Even if it's just the animation or the music score? 

I thought that despite the plotholes (logic/timeline in the Narutoverse/chestholeslol) the movie was great. My only problem would be the change in art animation every five seconds. It was very pronounced with Naruto himself, I saw his drawn at least in five different styles all thorough the movie. 

Also, he was terribly cute this movie x3 The guards wanting to strip him made me laugh really hard xD

I like the main plot and conflict of the movie, at least the formula is not like all the others (of at least every one I've seen, which is mostly all of them). 

That his teammates didn't tell him about the plan reminded me very much of them not telling him about the war. And he still didn't get angry, I think he knows what would have happened if he did know, but still!! Not fair at all :/

Ryuuzetsu was an amazing character. Very well rounded with a beautiful, nostalgic end.... too bad we couldn't actually see the kiss that well 

I liked the action in it, it kinda showed how skilled Gamabunta is. He is not old for nothing. 

Still noticed the discrepancies with the canon, but then again, the whole movies are always discrepancies. I care mostly about plot, conflict and characterization, which I believe the movie delivered.


----------



## Hiruko93 (May 6, 2012)

> Yeah,you're right! That sculpture reminded me of something...The Ecstasy of St. Theresa of Bernini
> Good eye!By the way I'm italian too


wow piacere allora! ^^


----------



## Combine (May 6, 2012)

Zarzamora-no-kimi said:


> I haven't seen the third or the fourth movie, but after seeing the comments here I don't think I will. Is there anything worthy of at least watching? Even if it's just the animation or the music score?


I have seen the third movie and I thought it was very enjoyable, probably enjoyed it the most out of the movies (and I enjoyed Blood Prison too), and it has amazing animation and an equally amazing soundtrack.

I have not seen movie 4, and have no intention of seeing it ever (aside from some clips, which showed me everything I needed to see). Anyone who has seen movie 4 will tell you the same thing. Don't.


----------



## lacey (May 7, 2012)

I _love_ the music score for the 4th movie, but to be frank, it's the weakest Shippuden movie in pretty much everything else. The art/animation isn't that great, and the plot just feels...I don't know "chaotic," to me? It's certainly lackluster in comparison with the rest.

3rd Shippuden movie was definitely the best out of all of them. Great music score, awesome art/animation, and the plot was actually pretty good.

I have yet to watch Blood Prison, but I can't wait to once good subs come in for it. I'm stoked.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 7, 2012)

One of the problems I had with the ending was that Ryu didn't have die. I don't know what kind of shenanigans Tsunade was pulling, but she could've healed both Ryu and Naruto a lot sooner. It's not like she was busy doing anything.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 7, 2012)

Tsunade and her konoha derps were busy capturing fodder prisoners as if they're actually important. Way to leave the wounded unattended. LoL


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 7, 2012)

Zarzamora-no-kimi said:


> I haven't seen the third or the fourth movie, but after seeing the comments here I don't think I will.



watch the 3rd movie dude, its easily the best (with blood prison being second). What comments made you not want to watch it? everyone praises it.

dont watch the 4th, its shit.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 7, 2012)

Vino said:


> So I heard the director cut has some cut content from it. Any word about this?



                              .


----------



## Fullazare (May 7, 2012)

This summer in France.


----------



## Roman (May 7, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> One of the problems I had with the ending was that Ryu didn't have die. I don't know what kind of shenanigans Tsunade was pulling, but she could've healed both Ryu and Naruto a lot sooner. It's not like she was busy doing anything.



Thinking about it, I agree with Zarzamora-no-kimi that the movie was overall brilliant. I've only seen the raws but from what I can tell, it's great. Naruto proved to be quite clever in this movie as well which was nice. My problem is the same as above here. The final battle felt like it was overdone considering Naruto spent a quarter of it with a giant hole in his stomach and still fought like it was nothing until the last minute, and then everyone was worried about the prisoners instead of Naruto dying. The ending felt way out there as a result. But Gamabunta's fight was awesome, hands down.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 7, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Thinking about it, I agree with Zarzamora-no-kimi that the movie was overall brilliant. I've only seen the raws but from what I can tell, it's great. Naruto proved to be quite clever in this movie as well which was nice. My problem is the same as above here. The final battle felt like it was overdone considering Naruto spent a quarter of it with a giant hole in his stomach and still fought like it was nothing until the last minute, and then everyone was worried about the prisoners instead of Naruto dying. The ending felt way out there as a result. But Gamabunta's fight was awesome, hands down.



Oh yeah, the movie was great overall. Bunta's fight was easily one of the highlights of the film. The mood of the film was excellent as was Ryu and the other fillers. My problem just lies with the ending and I'm going expand my gripe to Shizune and Sakura as well. They did nothing after they bought Naruto time to go into sage mode. 

After that, everyone was standing around. The prisoners couldn't escape yet and they hardly required much effort to corral before that because Mui was still alive (somehow). Besides that, everything was great.


----------



## fullmetaljuzz (May 8, 2012)

I just recently saw Blood Prison and I think it's good! Not as good as the third movie but it does have it's highlights (I know it's a small detail but I love that they brought in the Sage Cloak!) 

It's also got a bit of inconsistencies such as 3 of the characters acting casually to wounds that would probably kill them, Naruto not being pissed that Kakashi and Tsudane basically abandoning him without so much as an explanation but once you look past that, it's all good haha! I'm looking forward to what they do with the 6th movie!


----------



## Roman (May 8, 2012)

fullmetaljuzz said:


> I just recently saw Blood Prison and I think it's good! Not as good as the third movie but it does have it's highlights (I know it's a small detail but I love that they brought in the Sage Cloak!)
> 
> It's also got a bit of inconsistencies such as 3 of the characters *acting casually to wounds that would probably kill them*, Naruto not being pissed that Kakashi and Tsudane basically abandoning him without so much as an explanation but once you look past that, it's all good haha! I'm looking forward to what they do with the 6th movie!



Minato and Kushina received exactly the same type of wound before they died. Yet Naruto and Ryuzetsu acted like it was almost nothing for the most part. I mean seriously, the lost half their backbone and could still stand. What?

But yeah, it was good overall but the ending fight was just...overdone. I actually think that if Ryuzetsu didn't get between Naruto and whoever that monster's name was (can't remember now), both of them would've gotten away with it without that super-exaggerated gaping hole in their stomachs. Naruto was pwning him until she got in the way.


----------



## kakoishii (May 8, 2012)

actually surprised that I liked the movie, I can't even remember the last time I legitimately liked a naruto movie and all of the shippuden ones have especially sucked. Count me in if with the crowd who didn't particularly like the ending. I just didn't see the point in the whole village showing up at the end after they'd been absent the whole movie. And it was especially dumb they used all their man power rounding up prison escapees while two people were bleeding out (lol, wut?). Other than that the story was well conceived and a fun watch.


----------



## fullmetaljuzz (May 8, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Minato and Kushina received exactly the same type of wound before they died. Yet Naruto and Ryuzetsu acted like it was almost nothing for the most part. I mean seriously, the lost half their backbone and could still stand. What?
> 
> But yeah, it was good overall but the ending fight was just...overdone. I actually think that if Ryuzetsu didn't get between Naruto and whoever that monster's name was (can't remember now), both of them would've gotten away with it without that super-exaggerated gaping hole in their stomachs. Naruto was pwning him until she got in the way.



I agree , I think they just tried to make the final battle epic with trying to include everyone as much as possible and it's hard to do that when you got Sage Naruto who's such beast and like you said Ryuuzetsu just got in the way lol (most likely even Bee by himself could take Satori on)


----------



## Selva (May 9, 2012)

*super duper late* can anyone give me a download link for the movie? I'm too lazy to look all over this thread for one  sorry >.<


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 9, 2012)

Some things I didn't understand:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Why was Mui killing his son in the first place? what was he trying to achieve?

2. What was the deal of Kazan? he murdered people because they had his son, why wasn't it more elaborated? 
Also, if Mui was a good guy then why didn't he do something to help Kazan?


----------



## cdoerres13 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am downloading it right now!


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 5, 2012)

Is there a DDL somewhere?


----------



## zlatko (Jun 6, 2012)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Some things I didn't understand:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ok to answer your Question's. :

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. He sacrifised him in order to open the Box for great power but he didnt realised that the chakra was too low.
2. Hes sone was Kidnaped by the "councel" and later they told him that they killed his sone but they killed them before he can do anything ( but Muy saved him )


----------



## Aiku (Jun 10, 2012)

MAN THIS WAS A GREAT MOVIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2012)

I will never forget this movie as long as I live


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 14, 2012)

Just got round to watching the movie.

I've got to say I was pleasantly surprised. Loved Chouji's line near the end 'Gotta catch 'em all'.

The Konoha ninja combo moves were absolutely awesome, they need to do more stuff like that.


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Jul 21, 2012)

Finally watched the movie, and it's not bad mostly in terms of action and music. But I hate the plot:

I hate that Tsunade and kakashi made naruto feel that he was framed and he suffered for it while in the prison, when it's just a bloody mission. Man, they're sending naruto into unknown life-threatening danger without telling him. This is not something anyone who cares would do. In shippuuden movie 3, at least kakashi volunteered for it and Tsunade initially objected to it. She did not order him to sacrifice himself. Also, in the current war arc in the anime, naruto was kept in the dark as everyone was trying to protect him and killer-bee, so it's different. So, they should at least have the courtesy of briefing naruto about this mission in this movie, I'm sure naruto will agree to it, will of fire and all. I was totally displeased at the epilogue when kakashi and Tsunade and everything else were joking around like that And naruto doesn't seem to be angry at all 

Also, why did muku kill his father suddenly before killing himself? It totally doesn't make sense man, especially when he said before that that he hoped both his father and the filler girl would live in peace. And what's with the huge holes everyone is running around with? Naruto still has an excuse as he's in sage mode, but the filler girl...  And wth is killer bee's remark and guy-fist just before the credits?? Way to go, can't one take a moment to mourn someone who just sacrificed her life to save naruto???

Anyway, this movie is a good try, nice music and it's darker than the rest of the movies which I like. But the plot sucks.  Here's hoping movie 6 will be better in terms of plot. 

Ok, end of rant  I couldn't help it after watching the movie lol. And, I know movies are glorified fillers, but can't the writers try to make the canon characters more in character?? Ok ok I'll stop

P.S. Any news on Taka subbing this movie? Like to keep it as there's some good action.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 8, 2012)

This movie was pretty good. For several important reasons.

1) No SASUKE SASUKE SASUKE!!!
2) No annoying princess/heir/actress/emo-girl. The only girl character was very useful, and rather pretty
3) No super-special-pulled-outta-my-ass rasengen
4) Movie was really dark. Almost every filler character died
5) Unexpected plot twists. I truly expected the Mui to be evil, and his ugly-sidekick to be a useless villain to be taken out quickly
6) No super Kyuubi power-up saving the day
7) Kickass Gama Bunta fight!
8) Henge-no-jutsu actually being relevant to the plot
9) Killer Bee rapping
10) Naruto gets his kiss from a hot chick


----------



## Combine (Oct 19, 2012)

^^^Summed up why I really enjoyed this movie too. It was very dark and Ryuzetsu is probably the best filler girl, possibly best filler character, in the whole series.

After rewatching it recently, I also felt that the art and animation was very consistently strong throughout the film, even for a lot of the parts where there wasn't much action.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, just watched this movie and I have to say it is very, very good. Didn't expect that. I always thought the movies were not as good as the anime, but this movie was actually on the same, high level. Their were some very strong scenes and also beautiful soundtracks! I mean listen to this, and espiacially when it is playing during the scene. Best Battle Theme in the World.


----------

